# Funny Pictures, Cartoons, and Memes Thread



## AmyJo1976

I thought it would be fun to have a thread where we can post funny pictures, cartoons, and memes


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

It's Friday!!!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DianaSSBBW

OK! Hope you find it funny 

View attachment 13082668_10201610521342952_8064473055960034709_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

.......... 

View attachment 12046864_929534760415092_613698498698592107_n.jpg


View attachment 16730410_1287107114657853_529323397391235276_n.jpg


View attachment 10361377_927492067286028_5509443896023111281_n.jpg


View attachment 12189029_929904633711438_7068455746882187973_n.jpg


----------



## Pattie Vincent

AmyJo1976 said:


>



HAHHAHA! So true, but I've never thought about that!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

................... 

View attachment 16640633_1285886604779904_3035124068507204187_n.jpg


View attachment 16729032_1286024351432796_3145995976036777899_n.jpg


View attachment 16729405_1287971057904792_3562488465584987280_n.jpg


View attachment 16730545_1287600614608503_3937418063489189676_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

..................... 

View attachment 16831177_1289075097794388_8612032091636581986_n.jpg


View attachment 16684058_1290074407694457_586932098424632059_n.jpg


View attachment 16832032_1290358654332699_708981794993619971_n.jpg


----------



## Tracii

A few good ones 

View attachment 1917045_939535106096125_4327886300738923340_n.jpg


View attachment 1001644_539169212810826_1206955103_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .....................


 
LMAO! Alcohol's advice has been wrong for me on a number of occasions!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DianaSSBBW

Just in case anyone is looking for a costume for CARNIVAL - MADI GRAS 

View attachment 16806655_1647150575591672_1010576771113397581_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

................... 

View attachment 16830657_1292331787468719_9039006208921120305_n.jpg


View attachment 16649145_1292791927422705_2844452846893966189_n.jpg


----------



## Tracii

So many good ones to choose from 

View attachment 13669129_1226181610749055_5939046055925515578_n.jpg


View attachment 14291892_1239300416091331_1744219517339967805_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

........................... 

View attachment 16641103_1533805173297821_3612617050241629572_n.png


View attachment 16938826_389727451403743_8361719209744082901_n.jpg


View attachment 16832203_1295580263810538_8262647506137922769_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DianaSSBBW

AmyJo1976 said:


>



LOVE IT!

Just today I just had blueberries for dinner because I have been on a SEEFOOD regime.


----------



## Tracii

That is hilarious AmyJo


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Am Jim

AmyJo you have posted a bunch of great ones, thanks! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

................. 

View attachment 16806657_1297100020325229_7260649460260787672_n.jpg


View attachment 16684005_1536703249674680_2308729476978847187_n.png


----------



## AmyJo1976

Am Jim said:


> AmyJo you have posted a bunch of great ones, thanks! &#55357;&#56397;


 
I aim to please 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .................


 
Yours always make me chuckle girl lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## LumpySmile

AmyJo1976 said:


>



Uh oh... I'm already at #4 and considering a direct IV drip...


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So true with my cats.... 

View attachment 16730306_1536697286341943_5438194027556463620_n.png


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Am Jim

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



Green Eyed Fairy that last one is absolutely evil! &#128578;


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## nitewriter

AmyJo1976 said:


>



Images in the mirror may be larger than they appear.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

I like this one.. 

View attachment 16996021_10211096893274133_8451340531028643415_n.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW

love dogs...... 

View attachment 16507868_10154926666600070_4708633418826100093_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> I like this one..


 
Ugh, describes exactly how I feel about that lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have more... 

View attachment 16831951_1297421086959789_8608931261011210269_n.jpg


View attachment 16996531_1302855526416345_4613795077355367430_n.jpg


View attachment 16997694_1301558659879365_6367847808790565996_n.jpg


View attachment 16998907_1301034766598421_8000732838451540659_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have more...... 

View attachment delight.jpg


View attachment 17021880_1743631952634045_4404278778513522531_n.jpg


View attachment 17191518_1310887665613131_4777261084788740326_n.jpg


View attachment 17155994_1311187818916449_5884947174488289475_n.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Translation...
Bring to eat
Your wife, your girl friend, your lover..
but if you bring all three at the same time
you get to eat for FREE. 

View attachment 16406742_266413407124788_8197360109264094981_n.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Punctuation.... 

View attachment 16708388_10210824355578743_8474355552139632902_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> Punctuation....


 
Now that is funny!! lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DianaSSBBW

the old Facebook... 

View attachment 16832195_10154247371621512_4896439601935762974_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Kristal

Online Romance 

View attachment funny-gif-love-online-date-funny (1).jpg


----------



## Kristal

*Cybersex* 

View attachment computers-social_network-social_networking-romances-romantic-online_romance-atan309_low.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

DianaSSBBW said:


> Translation...
> Bring to eat
> Your wife, your girl friend, your lover..
> but if you bring all three at the same time
> you get to eat for FREE.



They can afford to do this because you can't eat much with no teeth.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Dr. Feelgood said:


> They can afford to do this because you can't eat much with no teeth.



No teeth??????


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## LumpySmile

Can't get the funny I found to show up here.  

Please disregard this post


----------



## LeoGibson

.................


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Neverending sarcasm 

View attachment 17202695_1316346575067240_4284274293885010587_n.jpg


View attachment 14717153_1318837091484855_8722717270618560519_n.jpg


View attachment 16939565_1306401746061723_4157747062501216031_n.jpg


View attachment 17201234_1319976821370882_7670976248593971730_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

More bitchiness.... 

View attachment stupid for others.jpg


View attachment sit the fuck down.jpg


View attachment how stupid you are.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> More bitchiness....


 
Those are all great, but that first one is spot on! lol!


----------



## Kristal

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristal

This time we didn't forget the gravy 

View attachment 1451226255068.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Here it comes.... 

View attachment 17342949_1320046384697259_7799577359033532274_n.jpg


View attachment 16864651_1306013592767205_411769536055701497_n.jpg


View attachment 17190357_1320044624697435_2105538082061195399_n.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

and more... 

View attachment attitude.jpg


View attachment pooh.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

I work in IT so uh.. same.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

and........... 

View attachment garden.jpg


View attachment broom.jpg


View attachment dog.jpg


View attachment honesty.jpg


----------



## Kristal

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CPProp

It only work with a mobile. 

View attachment 17630043_10155373651090649_5994932317708735702_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

View attachment bacon.jpg


View attachment batman.jpg


View attachment clean.jpg


View attachment car insurance.jpg


----------



## Fantasist

Speaking of bacon... 

View attachment IMG_1525.JPG


----------



## Fleur

I love dogs!&#128054;&#128149;&#128054; 

View attachment fc9ce1315a51a641b37c808cc0afc388.jpg


View attachment cbe4a7f0ffff1bd255182d34aa5421f6.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

and it continues.... 

View attachment boobs.jpg


View attachment bullshit.jpg


View attachment cooters.jpg


View attachment crawdad.jpg


View attachment diddly hole.jpg


View attachment Drinks.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Love the neighbors WIFI 

View attachment 10255430_667261126674441_7979988570163157510_n.jpg


View attachment 14717153_1318837091484855_8722717270618560519_n.jpg


View attachment wifi.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## FreeThinker

First time uploading withe thew new phone. Hope this works. 

View attachment images~2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Here it goes again.... 

View attachment 15895312_1243306739037891_6738620092341782201_n.png


View attachment 15965124_1346945535328518_6780612967612703764_n.jpg


View attachment 15871933_1245893762112522_6332149331464415391_n.jpg


View attachment don't post.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

.................................... 

View attachment comeatmebronailed_03.jpg


View attachment 15941129_1807525352847691_1352222850328975127_n.jpg


View attachment drakeandygriffith.jpg


View attachment rickrossexpedoa.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Made me laugh


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://www.cracked.com/video_20449_how-kendall-jenner-pepsi-ad-got-made.html


----------



## FreeThinker

Bring it on! 

View attachment funny-pictures-humor-Drunk-Octopus-Wants-To-Fight-hanger.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Truth...... 

View attachment carbs.jpg


View attachment day on jupiter.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Truth......


Both are so true1 lol


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Fantasist

These memes speak to me right now. :doh: 

View attachment IMG_1639.JPG


View attachment IMG_1638.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

I need this so bad!


----------



## Fantasist

About right:eat1: 

View attachment IMG_1672.JPG


----------



## plushkitty

*munch munch munch*


----------



## RVGleason

Raising Duncan, a favorite comic strip of mine. 

View attachment Raising Duncan Cafe.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

And again..... 

View attachment honesty.jpg


View attachment nagging.jpg


View attachment regret nothing.jpg


View attachment bird shit.jpg


View attachment ghosts.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And again.....


 
That first one is so me!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_0794.JPG


I'm part of a BRAVO group and the Memes are hysterical. Most not appropriate to post in public


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 127287
> 
> 
> I'm part of a BRAVO group and the Memes are hysterical. Most not appropriate to post in public


 
Love it!!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DragonFly

AmyJo1976 said:


> Love it!!



Thanks!!!! The group is insane they just approved 984 new members. The admins give the group a heads up... it is a meme war for a few days.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Fantasist

>>>>>:eat2: 

View attachment IMG_1673.JPG


View attachment IMG_1674.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## swamptoad

AmyJo1976 said:


>


 
Carkeys, one of the greatest contortionists of all time.


----------



## Allie Cat

AmyJo1976 said:


>



That person has good taste in cars though - that key's for a Nissan 300zx!


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_0894.jpg
so so me.


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 4gBNOqsgYrDZFUQjqIeFXZACVeBuahcuNwjq99sfNaQ.jpg


.............


This is from a google image search. 
Its a snapchat faceswap photo of a cat and dog.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

More is good..... 

View attachment things up your arse.jpg


View attachment weird.jpg


View attachment whole foods.jpg


View attachment treat people.jpg


View attachment hilarious.jpg


View attachment hurt feelings report.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh and some more of my personal favorites~ 

View attachment mask.jpg


View attachment men are fuckers.jpg


View attachment move it.jpg


View attachment periods.jpg


View attachment shit on my hands.jpg


View attachment suprise sex.jpg


View attachment traffic.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh and some more of my personal favorites~


 
We so think alike!


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## BigCutieCharity

DianaSSBBW said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Just today I just had blueberries for dinner because I have been on a SEEFOOD regime.



Hahaha haha this made my day!


----------



## BigCutieCharity

Haha I don't save mane funny photos but this made me laugh too hard 

View attachment b15d1979-0fa3-4a4e-b09b-d4c379d5d272.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Pretty much the way I look at. 

View attachment th.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigCutieCharity said:


> Haha I don't save mane funny photos but this made me laugh too hard


 
Too funny LMAO!


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_1002.JPG
making sure i have 10 characters


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 127445
> making sure i have 10 characters


 
Sounds like one of those flavors that would taste the more you ate lol!


----------



## FreeThinker

.......... 

View attachment pork-love.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker

A screenshot from the tablet in my truck... 

View attachment IMG_20170706_2342182~3.jpg


----------



## ArtLover26

Links to fun pictures
http://supercoolbbwart.blogspot.com/2017/06/bbw-date.html

http://supercoolbbwart.blogspot.com/2015/02/b10-w.html

http://supercoolbbwart.blogspot.com/2015/02/blog-post.html


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_0719.JPG
I have so many good ones


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## FreeThinker

AmyJo1976 said:


>




I'm lovin' it.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_1040.JPG


Hehehehehehehehheh


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 127635
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehehehheh


Nice one!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Totally need this lol!


----------



## DragonFly

AmyJo1976 said:


> Totally need this lol!



I so agree with you!!!! Back in the day I had a laptop, still in the stone age of dial-up internet. I had a 100 ft phone cord attached to it and would just carry the thing trailing the phone cord behind me. Then someone would pick up the phone and you would get disconnected! 

Now I have two 6 foot cords, one a the kitchen table and one by my bedside! I think I need one in the bathroom so when I do my hair I can charge (I also have a battery pack, if you do any live streaming it is just impossible to keep a charge)


----------



## DragonFly

This is one I came accross today!
View attachment IMG_1146.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> This is one I came accross today!
> View attachment 127650


 lol! Fact!


----------



## Allie Cat

DragonFly said:


> This is one I came accross today!
> View attachment 127650



Same >_<

And my wife keeps breaking her chargers so she puts her phone on my charger at night, I wake up and my battery's at 20%...


----------



## DragonFly

Leishycat said:


> Same >_<
> 
> And my wife keeps breaking her chargers so she puts her phone on my charger at night, I wake up and my battery's at 20%...



Butt butt butt.....lol That is something I would do. I finally invested in an external power source. Perfect for when you are trying to catch up on hours of Snapchat. Yeah I have a SM problem


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DragonFly

HAHAHHAHA this is so true!


----------



## DragonFly

Every time I open Snapchat I seem to get a new Willy picture lol View attachment IMG_1122.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> Every time I open Snapchat I seem to get a new Willy picture lol View attachment 127669


 LMAO! Nice one!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AuntHen

Some I saw recently that gave me have a good chuckle


----------



## Am Jim

Love the doll heads one!


----------



## AuntHen

A few more little gems I found 

Gotta love The Shining meets Avril Lavigne song haha


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_1332.JPG
View attachment IMG_1328.JPG
love me some memes


----------



## AuntHen

Ohhh how I love Linda!!  

View attachment giphy.gif


View attachment tumblr-mg55a1afjk1rvqrkzo1-500.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Nice ones!
Love the shaving one as specially


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment IMG_1397.JPG


View attachment IMG_1399.JPG


View attachment IMG_1405.JPG


Love my memes


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AuntHen

You guys have some good ones 

My latest find. More true than funny! 

View attachment fa307a00b4dba0e2461df5fcbcdbe1dd.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976

Leishycat said:


>


 
lol! About what I'd expect around here


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AuntHen

A couple more........ 

View attachment 5793-Really funny guys.jpg


View attachment 3b9476adcaccf2166113e09c83a2a48f.jpg


----------



## FlashHeart

I Laughed way to hard at this 

View attachment c46253b1fb67ff5ebd22a993c4da427d--she-does-an-idiot.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## swamptoad

.........................

View attachment funny-billboard-21112.jpg


View attachment 42e324cb3a968c04353f24697eff232b.jpg


View attachment tumblr_mvd2dl3HZQ1r9pgsuo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## FreeThinker

Connery gets ornery. 

View attachment Screenshot_20171015-152522~2.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

FreeThinker said:


> Connery gets ornery.


 lol! Great one!


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment slide_321493_3018313_free.jpg


View attachment 18700131_10211337383522945_6277829661879972359_n.jpg


View attachment honest-slogans-brands-clif-dickens-8.jpg


View attachment 18882129_10211422091280586_754986326633189404_n.jpg


View attachment funny-slogan-remakes-25.jpg


...............


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 7.jpg


View attachment 8fa7f752fd7fd245e27f90f3f7a4f6e1.jpg


View attachment honest-slogans-brands-clif-dickens-28.jpg


View attachment hot-pockets-honest-slogan.jpg


...................


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment D2988FE2-E9C7-49D3-8C75-3EB627629B7F.jpeg
Love this one


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment 35CB01A4-C131-4DF1-B878-18BCD681396C.jpeg
. Lol love this one


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Heavy_Cream

These are so great! Thanks for making me smile and laugh!


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment a-fingers-have-nipples.jpg


View attachment funny-business-slogans-17.jpg


View attachment funny-irony-23.jpg


View attachment hello-there-handsome.jpg


View attachment patrick-from-spongebob.jpg



.................


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 9a95c9758bc99419eec4c1679fdc33fb--animal-coloring-pages-free-coloring-pages.jpg


Oh no, it's Grumpy cat!


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## DragonFly

View attachment 9259C64F-BD96-4278-8EC7-D323399DC435.jpeg


View attachment 64733F11-0743-41E8-8B61-131DCE7C974F.jpeg


View attachment 12C753F6-970E-4845-92C2-CC2AC0754D60.jpeg


Happy Halloween


----------



## Kristal

On Being Hot 

View attachment 791f59c4168999a7b5e369eb5448a68c.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 128286
> 
> 
> View attachment 128287
> 
> 
> View attachment 128288
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween


 
All are great! LMAO!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Kristal said:


> On Being Hot


 
For sure girl!


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment Funny-Brand-Honest-Slogans-11.jpg


View attachment funny-business-slogans-20.jpg


View attachment funny-irony-26.jpg


View attachment hey-guys-watch-this.jpg


View attachment honest_slogans_38.jpg


................


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment 8DD25404-BE52-4F71-9B62-6051C90E7D81.png
lol. Love this


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 128311
> lol. Love this


 
Definitely!


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment live-long-and-prosper.jpg


View attachment honest-slogans-sharpie.jpg


View attachment honest-slogans-brands-clif-dickens-19.jpg


View attachment feldmans-bakery-ad-from-slogan.jpg


View attachment downward-demon.jpg



............


----------



## RVGleason

Its loosening a bit!  

View attachment 34E84F21-55EA-4DA2-AA2B-EBC409CC75A1.jpeg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment honest-slogans-digiorno.jpg


View attachment Hilarious-Slogans-for-Famous-Brands-5.jpg


View attachment funny-irony-29.jpg


View attachment funny-irony-3.jpg


View attachment wtf1.jpg



..................


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment FB_IMG_1509810532653.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1509810228489.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1509810090025.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1509809634163.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1509809544146.jpg


............


----------



## DragonFly

View attachment 81D10C37-E8AE-42E0-A5BB-211921C1D14C.jpeg
. Just the simple truth!


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 128339
> . Just the simple truth!


 
Oh! That looks so good!:eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm back...... 

View attachment 22528460_1541075285927700_3109233617916519904_n.jpg


View attachment 22552373_1542097652492130_8826490218387740106_n.jpg


View attachment 22687976_1543513429017219_4752343338980277398_n.jpg


View attachment 22549834_1539791322722763_5021763827645095831_n.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment Favim.com-funny-pictures-funny-memes-funny-kids-funny-quotes-and-sayings-quotes-sayings-606880.jpg


View attachment never-get-any-work-done.jpg


View attachment on-the-count-of-three-say-cheese.jpg


View attachment phteven.jpg


View attachment the-cat-butt-wiggle.jpg


...................


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gotta love the kitty cat Swampie 

View attachment 22555270_1542178729150689_5580966119789138207_n.jpg


View attachment 22788888_1547797081922187_8010269628355496044_n.png


View attachment 22852018_1550976461604249_3543465752540789026_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Those were great GEF! 


View attachment funny_cat_memes4.jpg


View attachment Honest-Slogans2.jpg


View attachment independant-dog-who-dont-need-no-man.jpg


View attachment 51pELktP5bL.jpg


View attachment slide_321493_3018321_free.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

swamptoad said:


> Those were great GEF!
> 
> 
> View attachment 128374


 
Aww, that poor kitty lol!


----------



## swamptoad

AmyJo1976 said:


> Aww, that poor kitty lol!



I know, right.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm a true philosopher.... 

View attachment 22730207_1545083552193540_1346953334430127232_n.jpg


View attachment 22814362_1550390121662883_3514859352268257366_n.jpg


View attachment 22885785_1549831388385423_5489357514176253031_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a true philosopher....


 
Oh my goodness! Those are all great!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment julia-child-cooking-quote.jpg


View attachment funny-business-slogans-18.jpg


View attachment funny-business-slogans-2.jpg


View attachment funny-business-slogans-1.jpeg



.................


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## azerty

Leishycat said:


>



Wonderful, so funny


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## John Smith

Leishycat said:


>



My hella everyday life. XD


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment c9bc5e390daea5bfbeaa0918f1b3b783--minion-jokes-minions-.jpg


View attachment 9780399557835.jpeg


View attachment 51BZg0a9V4L._SX258_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg


View attachment db395f1886e2ad9c709263ff7bd208aa--jack-handy-quotes-quotes-love.jpg


........


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## azerty

Great  So true


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 9266a4025405adc4b98697891d7583ad--deep-thoughts-jack-handy-jack-handy-quotes.jpg


View attachment d38fec0e9c86503cc05fbc72af3188de--deep-thoughts-jack-handy-needlepoint.jpg



................


----------



## FreeThinker

Scary stuff, right here on our Foodee Board : 

View attachment Screenshot_20171201-235523~2.png


----------



## swamptoad

Nice one Freethinker!


lol


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976

Some holiday funnies!


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment reynolds_superman.jpg




.....................


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 535345.png



...............


----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## Allie Cat




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Back for the attack 

View attachment 27337212_1662289850472909_7121284214180015805_n.jpg


View attachment 27336237_1656965531005341_2857045869903613137_n.jpg


View attachment 26994131_1655471201154774_1258816042609778598_n.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker

Fact. So there. 

View attachment DVWWHgAUQAACK6l.jpeg


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Fantasist




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## marvinioat




----------



## marvinioat

#CoolTattoos


----------



## Am Jim

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 130223



That is pretty dark, I love it!


----------



## AmyJo1976

marvinioat said:


> View attachment 130237


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## squeezablysoft

AmyJo1976 said:


>



This one's really versatile since you can also use it to make boo boo's (some of us exist for this very reason lol).


----------



## squeezablysoft

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 130224



This one seriously happens to me with snacks all the time. Just to clarify, I mean the dropping them and my thighs catching them for me part, not the on the toilet part.


----------



## AmyJo1976

squeezablysoft said:


> This one's really versatile since you can also use it to make boo boo's (some of us exist for this very reason lol).


LMFAO! Good point!


----------



## GummyBear

Thinking about all my fur babies (kids)


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

It's Saturday!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## LeoGibson

Happy 4th y’all!!


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Some Article: Fit guys are in again! Here’s how to lose the dad bod and get in shape!

Me:


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Jay78




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## EmmyD




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So many memes, so little time....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

More???


----------



## swamptoad

..............


----------



## Orchid

Simon's Cat
Fast Food (A Thanksgiving Special) - Simon's Cat | SHORTS #70 - YouTube


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## swamptoad

Cauliflower
Or ......


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## landshark

From my wife:


----------



## squeezablysoft

happily_married said:


> From my wife:


Pillow envy?


----------



## landshark

squeezablysoft said:


> Pillow envy?



Yeah something like that!


----------



## lovelydaisy




----------



## squeezablysoft

Been having some fun with Inspirobot lately, found a few weight related nuggets of wisdom.


Well, not _truthfully_ at least.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'd prefer to be a chubby winner but I guess one can't have everything.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Good to know the attraction is mutual.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Now that's what I call inspiration!


----------



## squeezablysoft

How to train your feedee.


Not sure exactly what implements you have in mind, but it sounds like I don't wanna miss it, so pass the burgers.


And if you wanna get a bit BDSMish about it.


----------



## squeezablysoft

It all starts so innocently...


But then things start getting serious 


And before you know it you need to be warned


----------



## squeezablysoft

Now that's a world worth dreaming about!


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1055826214609958&id=525404114318840


----------



## wrenchboy

I should start driving for Forward Air


----------



## swamptoad

various funny pictures of recent...


----------



## PositiveGrowth




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 131494


Love this! lol!


----------



## wrenchboy

You can't have manslaughter without the laughter.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## FleurBleu




----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 131721


Totally describes me


----------



## AmyJo1976

FleurBleu said:


> View attachment 131722


OMG! She does look naked!


----------



## Bartholomew

What an optical illusion lol


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 131699


Oh my god!!!


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## AmyJo1976

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 131931


lmao! that is funny!


----------



## smithnwesson




----------



## Shotha




----------



## Shotha




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## smithnwesson




----------



## Shotha




----------



## smithnwesson




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## Jay78




----------



## FleurBleu




----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Guy: Marry me?
Gal: Not until you gain another fifty pounds!


----------



## Jay78

RVGleason said:


> Guy: Marry me?
> Gal: Not until you gain another fifty pounds!


These are fantastic!


----------



## RVGleason

Jay78 said:


> These are fantastic!



The illustration is from a book about musician and band leader Paul Whiteman and his pursuit of his wife who wouldn’t marry him unless he lost weight. The book is called ‘Whiteman’s Burden’. For fun I thought I reverse the situation!


----------



## DragonFly

C


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## RVGleason

In Space, no one can hear you smooch!


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## smithnwesson

Why hyphens matter:


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## landshark




----------



## smithnwesson




----------



## wrenchboy

The fattest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumfirance. He got that way from eating alot of pi.


----------



## RVGleason

wrenchboy said:


> The fattest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumfirance. He got that way from eating alot of pi.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Spoiler Alert: The Most Shocking and Heart Breaking Death In ‘Endgame’.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!




----------



## RVGleason

Monkees fans will get this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy

If you slap Dwayne Johnson in the ass you have hit rock bottom


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DragonFly

O


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Emmy

E'ry day!


----------



## Emmy

Am Jim said:


> View attachment 131962


----------



## Emmy

RVGleason said:


> The illustration is from a book about musician and band leader Paul Whiteman and his pursuit of his wife who wouldn’t marry him unless he lost weight. The book is called ‘Whiteman’s Burden’. For fun I thought I reverse the situation!


reminded me for some reason of Duane Bryers Hilda series


----------



## FleurBleu




----------



## FleurBleu

Sorry about the skinny girl, but she came with the pun. To ask for an FA/FFA punster would be too much to ask, I'm afraid.


----------



## RVGleason

I’m sure there are plenty of FFA’s here who’d come to this fellow’s rescue!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## swamptoad

posting an image


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason

You Kneaded Me!


----------



## RVGleason

The birdies were chirping very early this morning. Michael Nesmith knew what to do in such a circumstance.


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Emmy

for my fellow GOT fans!


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Emmy

XD i know a few of these!


----------



## Shotha




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

Shotha said:


> View attachment 132622


I love this!


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Am Jim

*A wonderful story of personal sacrifice! *

DEAR DIARY -
DAY 1
All packed for the cruise ship - all my nicest dresses, swimsuits, short sets. Really, really exciting. Our local Ladies Bowls Club, 'The Late Bloomers' decided on this "all-girls" trip. It will be my first one - and I can't wait!


DEAR DIARY - DAY 2

Entire day at sea, so beautiful. Saw whales and dolphins. Met the Captain today, seems like a very nice man.


DEAR DIARY - DAY 3

At the pool today. Did some shuffleboard, hit golf balls off the deck. The Captain invited me to join him at his table for dinner. Felt honored and had a wonderful time. He is very attractive and attentive.


DEAR DIARY - DAY 4

Won $500 in the ship's Casino. The Captain asked me to have dinner with him in his own cabin. Had a scrumptious meal complete with caviar and champagne. He asked me to stay the night, but I declined. Told him I could not be unfaithful to my husband.


DEAR DIARY - DAY 5

Pool again today. Got really sunburned, and I went inside for a drink at the piano-bar and to cool down; stayed there for rest of day. The Captain saw me, bought me several large drinks. He really is quite charming. Again asked me to visit his cabin for the night. Again, I declined. He told me, if I did not let him have his way with me, he would sink the ship... I was shocked.


DEAR DIARY - DAY 6

Today I saved 2600 lives. Twice ...


----------



## FleurBleu

How to fall downstairs: Step 1 - Step 2 - Step 3 - Step 4 –


----------



## RVGleason

How do you start a Fat Man’s Race?






Say “*GO!”*


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 132654


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Lostonline040

This pic of the luckiest man alive living my best life


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Emmy

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 132628


 i laughed out loud


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FleurBleu

Ha! The cats have the upper hand/paw - I love it!


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FleurBleu

If you love someone, set them free. If they come back, they forgot something, probably their cell phone charger.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## FleurBleu




----------



## FleurBleu

When you wish upon a falling star, your wish may come true. Especially when you wish for death by meteorite.


----------



## FleurBleu




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DragonFly

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 132842


I read on my phone with the kindle app... need to change that to a swipe left lol


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly

Some of you may be too young for this one


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## FleurBleu

More cats, please!


----------



## FleurBleu

What if animals were round?
https://youtu.be/ba62uuv-5Dc


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FleurBleu

dating a fat guy is like opening a bag of chips in church. Everybody looks at you funny, but deep down everybody wants some.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

FleurBleu said:


> More cats, please!



Okay! ...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

The Good, The Bad, The Ugly & The Fluffy...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

@FleurBleu


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Shotha

Did you read the story about the 4' 10" psychic, who escaped from a maximum security prison?

The headline read, "SHORT MEDIUM AT LARGE."


----------



## FleurBleu

My Dad's sister made this weird noise like a snake when she took her anti-allergy medication. Auntie hissed, I mean.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

View attachment 133071
View attachment 133071




.........


----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78

RVGleason said:


>


Oh god no!!!!


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

"It won't fit in the truck? Hold my beer..."


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Because Walmart...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

And the Darwin Award goes to!...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Don't you hate it when power outages happen?


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

"Honey, did you fix the sideview mirror?"


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

'Cuz that's how we roll here here, eh?


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Shotha

HUGEisElegant said:


>





And the guys, who come and rid your home of bugs, are buggers.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Shotha said:


> And the guys, who come and rid your home of bugs, are buggers.



Are they little?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

A Norman Rockwell Classic - Rosie the Riveter.


----------



## Shotha

HUGEisElegant said:


> Are they little?



No, we have some huge bugs.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DragonFly

HUGEisElegant said:


> "It won't fit in the truck? Hold my beer..."


That phrase I have heard one two many times!!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

DragonFly said:


> That phrase I have heard one two many times!!!



Perhaps, but for goodness sake, I sure as heck wouldn't strap you to the top!  I'd just accommodate.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Ncmomof4

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 133087



That is awesome!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> That is awesome!!



Yeah, I'm going to have to try that one.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

More cat memes, because you know...cats are awesome!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## RVGleason

Wonder how many will get this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Why???


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I'm not buying it.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Message waiting...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

When regular cups won't do.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

@Ncmomof4


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Don't forget to shake it.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Well, crap...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

I know they're Siberian, but isn't this a bit much?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Damn poltergeists...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

WHAT???


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Man, Edward Scissorhands has really lost his touch.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

If the pavement was really hot, they'd be ready in about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Well, that's a waste of Goldfish.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cat logic...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> @Ncmomof4



They are everywhere. You better be careful that wildlife seems like they are trying to go home with you HUGEisElegant.


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


>



Awwwwwww


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


>


Crazy kitty better watch out for the beavers creeping around the fridge.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> Awwwwwww



Yeah. A big lap full of fluff.


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> I know they're Siberian, but isn't this a bit much?


That's what Charlie looks like but shes brown like a chocolate lab


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> That's what Charlie looks like but shes brown like a chocolate lab



But does she spend time in the fridge?


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> But does she spend time in the fridge?



I bet she would if she could!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cat posts are the best!  Here's another one!...


----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Yep!


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Out of cleaning supplies! Jeez! Clean the door!


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Meanwhile, in Canada. ...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Looks legit. Maybe the minister's name is Peter Parker?


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> Meanwhile, in Canada. ...


 At least they arent Beaver's those things are crafty!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> At least they arent Beaver's those things are crafty!


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> View attachment 133168



Awesome!!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> Awesome!!!


----------



## Ncmomof4

For you HUGEisElegant


----------



## Ncmomof4




----------



## Ncmomof4

Just random silliness


----------



## Ncmomof4




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> View attachment 133169
> 
> For you HUGEisElegant



LOL! Well now!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> View attachment 133172



Add oil to anything and it makes it better.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 133176


 
I see your children's thighs and raise you this. ...


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> Add oil to anything and it makes it better.



So true!


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> I see your children's thighs and raise you this. ...



Wow wonder if these two grocery clerks still have jobs???? Super funny!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> Wow wonder if these two grocery clerks still have jobs???? Super funny!



Oh, it's amazing the amount of funny signs, labels, menus, etc. that are on the interwebs. lol


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HUGEisElegant said:


>



This made me chortle


----------



## Ncmomof4

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 133267
> View attachment 133267
> View attachment 133268
> View attachment 133269
> 
> 
> This made me chortle



Jenny Jenny 8675309 is my ringtone. I think its hilarious when people are around and they giggle and I know its gonna be stuck in their head for hours.....evilness!


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy

But officer. I have only had one beer today!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!




----------



## wrenchboy

I have a serious leek under my sink.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Want a happy cat? Just get an empty box...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Are we understanding the cat in a box dynamic yet?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cat in a box dynamic confirmed...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Yeah, confirmed. lol


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Shotha

Seeing all of these cats reminds me of something that happened to me years ago. The students in my Biblical Hebrew class had a collection to buy me a birthday present. They bought me a ticket to go to the Zion Wildlife Sanctuary, a privately owned zoo, near Whangarei. It specialized in big cats. It was a rather expensive present. I'm left wondering to this day, if my students wanted to give me the thrill of a lifetime or were hoping that I might meet an early demise, which would release them from the torture of Biblical Hebrew grammar.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

The world has gone insane.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Literally my life every night when I worked retail...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Brilliant.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DragonFly

Shotha said:


> Seeing all of these cats reminds me of something that happened to me years ago. The students in my Biblical Hebrew class had a collection to buy me a birthday present. They bought me a ticket to go to the Zion Wildlife Sanctuary, a privately owned zoo, near Whangarei. It specialized in big cats. It was a rather expensive present. I'm left wondering to this day, if my students wanted to give me the thrill of a lifetime or were hoping that I might meet an early demise, which would release them from the torture of Biblical Hebrew grammar.


Hahahahaha. I actually thought that as reading it. Glad you prevailed. How is the Sanskrit going?


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## HUGEisElegant

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 133555



Me swimming: "CRAPAAAAAP!!! Was that a French horn???" 



DragonFly said:


> View attachment 133563



...And some Skoal: "Darlene, I'ma run down to Schroder's. I done run outta' chaw! Watch yer step, I'm takin' the porch with me!..."


----------



## Shotha

DragonFly said:


> Hahahahaha. I actually thought that as reading it. Glad you prevailed. How is the Sanskrit going?



I can claim no credit for my return alive to Auckland and my lovely, kind students. All credit goes to the sweet tempered tiger.

The Sanskrit is coming along quite well now. It's taken a lot of work. I've recently noticed that I can read texts more quickly now.

The other week we learned about sacrifices (i.e. gifts rather than burt offerings) in Ch. 3 of the Bhagavad- Gita. Our discussion lead to the observation that throwing stale or moldy bread out for the birds to eat is waste disposal and not a sacrifice. One should give the birds bread, which is fresh from the store. It really changes your relationship with the rest of the universe. It makes you think of other living creatures as friends.


----------



## wrenchboy

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 133561




Ooooooh! Such a tease!


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason

If you can’t duck in time, don’t do the crime!


----------



## ChattyBecca




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

RVGleason said:


>


You made my night and my day.
Thank you


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## melallensink

RVGleason said:


>



Like that's not tripping off a XWG fantasy.....


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> I thought it would be fun to have a thread where we can post funny pictures, cartoons, and memes


Where'd your pics go? There are several deleted posts! Darn, I missed more photos of you...


----------



## AmyJo1976

SSBHM said:


> Where'd your pics go? There are several deleted posts! Darn, I missed more photos of you...


They were probably links that have since expired do to the update of Dims.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## squeezablysoft

Tfw you're too fat to be "conventionally hot", but not fat enough to attract most F/FAs, and your ideal clothing size only exists theoretically in an alternate dimension that lies somewhere between straight sizes and plus sizes, and your body is approximately the shape and consistency of a circular throw pillow that accidentally got overfilled at the factory with a normal full-size pillow amount of stuffing. You're not slim and fit, you're not a BBW/BHM, you're just


----------



## Shotha

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 133862
> View attachment 133863
> View attachment 133864



*And don't forget to give the youngsters a notepad and some pens and pencils to use instead of a calculator.*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## squeezablysoft

When your feederism tendencies give an innocent comic strip a whole new meaning.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78

RVGleason said:


>


Wish I was more like the guy on the right!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## alk27alk27

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 133850


Tinker bell is nice and all but can she introduce me to her cousin Taco? She looks like she knows how to cook.


----------



## RVGleason

Oh my!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## landshark

I’d like to, don’t mind if I do!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


>



I must plant some catnip, too. I want my garden to look like that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## alk27alk27

“Really? The soda is the part where it’s just too much!?!”

Also those two look like they’ve been drinking all the regular coke if you know what I mean. Maybe that’s why the guy is asking for a diet.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


>




It reminds me of this Castlemaine XXXX advert:


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

I've been absent from this thread for too long! Figured I should contribute more since I created it


----------



## alk27alk27

Courtesy of Reddit


----------



## RVGleason

alk27alk27 said:


> View attachment 133987
> Courtesy of Reddit



Daniel Lambert, England’s Heaviest Man.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## SSBHM

your dog loves to sunbathe, huh?


----------



## Shotha

AmyJo1976 said:


>




I like cold and ice and snow. We don't have snow or ice where I live.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Shotha said:


> I like cold and ice and snow. We don't have snow or ice where I live.


lol! I don't either! That's just a random meme that I received. I don't even have a malamute I have a German Shepard. I wish it looked like that there right now though. Snow day!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## alk27alk27

RVGleason said:


>


That guy is going to an extra bad place in hell.


----------



## AmyJo1976

RVGleason said:


>


He sooo deserved that!


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134016


Love it!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Shotha

alk27alk27 said:


> That guy is going to an extra bad place in hell.



It's karma in the true sense of the word. This is cause and effect. If he had left the cat alone rather than being mean to it, it would not have run upstairs and knocked the plant down onto his head. One should be kind - even to dumb animals.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

Aqw said:


> View attachment 134015


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


>



I'm sure that liking this counts as Schadenfreude.


----------



## FleurBleu

Ha! If my people ever continued something valuable, it's the word Schadenfreude


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

AmyJo1976 said:


>


Who puts water in coffee?????


----------



## Aqw

RVGleason said:


>


Thank you


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 134040


----------



## swamptoad

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134049




Hahaha!! That fits me spot on since I work nights. I might have to use that one.


----------



## AmyJo1976

For Walking Dead Fans!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134052


Great


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 134061



hilarious


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad

DazzlingAnna said:


> hilarious


Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134060


Great. In France it would be : Fun in France, go back on strike.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 134078


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 134081



I would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn’t for those Mendelssohn kids!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason

Violet Beauregard visits the Wonka Museum.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

*What* *are* *your* *particular* *talents?*


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I am not an expert.




The bird on the right side must be the female, I guess...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Your car ?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

unfortunately not... 
mine is max 170 km/h


----------



## Aqw

wow, only in Germany you're aloud to drive so fast


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> wow, only in Germany you're aloud to drive so fast



yes and it is just amazing... believe me!


----------



## Aqw

I'll have to try.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> I'll have to try.


you need to find a motorway without speed limits, without construction sites and without traffic jam or too much traffic.

Fortunately there is one motorway like that right here... 
OK, this is probably also the most dangerous one...


----------



## Funtastic curves

The struggle was real


----------



## wrenchboy

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 134122
> The struggle was real



I (embarrassed, shame on me) caused an accident one time trying to perform that operation. No worries the tape was ok.


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 134122
> The struggle was real



This almost belongs on the "When I was younger..." thread. LOL.


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> you need to find a motorway without speed limits, without construction sites and without traffic jam or too much traffic.


That's a lot of withouts


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Funtastic curves

Shotha said:


> This almost belongs on the "When I was younger..." thread. LOL.


I was thinking the same thing...LOL


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> That's a lot of withouts



At 250 km/h I'd want to be with all of those "withouts".


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> At 250 km/h I'd want to be with all of those "withouts".



hahaha exactly... not even one of the lame 170 km/h cars should be around...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> *What* *are* *your* *particular* *talents?*
> 
> View attachment 134102


That's my shadow without the backpack lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy

I wasn't going to get a flu shot this year, but I have changed my mind. Maybe I will get 2....or 5.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Latin: XCVII


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

I always thought German was complicated. But I was wrong.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Puppy printer is running out of ink...


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> Latin: XCVII



Hebrew: צ"ז
= 90 + 7


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> I always thought German was complicated. But I was wrong.



*Bitte?

*


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134139



Welsh (the old-fashioned way): pedwar ugain ar dau ar bymtheg = 4*20 + 2 +5 +10


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> Welsh (the old-fashioned way): pedwar ugain ar dau ar bymtheg = 4*20 + 2 +5 +10



that's close to the French...


----------



## AmyJo1976

Math never was my strong point lol!


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> that's close to the French...



That's because French was influenced by the old Celtic languages of Gaul, which counted in 20's as was frequent in Welsh (also a Celtic language) until recently.


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> That's because French was influenced by the old Celtic languages of Gaul, which counted in 20's as was frequent in Welsh (also a Celtic language) until recently.


Waou I didn't know that. Thank you.


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> View attachment 134173



German fly - for sure!


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Jay78

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134177


Well that song won’t be leaving my brain anytime soon!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Jay78 said:


> Well that song won’t be leaving my brain anytime soon!!



we have it for 30 months now


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134177



We should defenestrate Boris.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> We should defenestrate Boris.



if i would only know what defenestrate means. ...


ah OK, i looked that up - I agree


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> if i would only know what defenestrate means. ...
> 
> 
> ah OK, i looked that up - I agree



"Defenestrate" means to throw out of a window.


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> We should defenestrate Boris.


We should shave his head, to see if there is something under.


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> We should shave his head, to see if there is something under.



We could sing, "So long, it's been good to throw ya," as he sinks into the Thames with a lead weight attached to his feet.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Flight radar..


----------



## alk27alk27

Defenestration-verb


Shotha said:


> "Defenestrate" means to throw out of a window.


For example please see: 
1. The First Defenestration of Prague
2. The Second Defenestration of Prague, Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Aqw

alk27alk27 said:


> Defenestration-verb
> 
> For example please see:
> 1. The First Defenestration of Prague
> 2. The Second Defenestration of Prague, Electric Boogaloo


And the third


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> And the third



Wikipedia list numerous defenestrations.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## alk27alk27

I’ve never heard of that 2nd one. The one Wikipedia lists as the 3rd is the one I was taught in school as the 2nd.


----------



## Emmy

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 134130


hahaha this reminded me of monty python and the horse hoof sounds


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*That was easy*...


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Emmy

DazzlingAnna said:


> *That was easy*...
> View attachment 134201


hahaha i laughed so hard at this  crosswords are the worst!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Emmy




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Only if you can read English


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> Only if you can read English


I am pretty sure you can


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> View attachment 134260


der, die, das- wieso, weshalb warum...


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## SSBHM

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134272


how true!


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

It’s Mine!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Well,


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

A seasonal one


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> der, die, das- wieso, weshalb warum...



Moribund remnants of the old Indo-european case system.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> Moribund remnants of the old Indo-european case system.



I had to check only three words on Google  
quite remarkable on a post of seven words only...


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> I had to check only three words on Google
> quite remarkable on a post of seven words only...



But _*so*_ terse.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## SSBHM

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134277


Too funny! I can almost picture it. 

Love how active and funny squirrels are.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134329


lol! That is a skill!


----------



## Aqw

AmyJo1976 said:


> lol! That is a skill!


Very useful in deed


----------



## AmyJo1976

Aqw said:


> Very useful in deed


Yes! I have no idea what for, nut I'm sure someone could come up with a good application for it these days. Nothing sexual I hope, I couldn't imagine that being pleasurable in any position


----------



## Aqw

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes! I have no idea what for, nut I'm sure someone could come up with a good application for it these days. Nothing sexual I hope, I couldn't imagine that being pleasurable in any position



Maybe a world championship could be launched.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Does it mean it's going to snow?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> Does it mean it's going to snow?



Probably not ... maybe with a Christmas miracle ...


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

*YOU BETTER WATCH OUT!!!*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

P.S.:
I actually can perform this move all year long, not only on Christmas...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I have a question....


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Jay78

DazzlingAnna said:


> I have a question....
> View attachment 134387


It would take me until lunch to make enough pancakes lol


----------



## Jay78

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134388


Me at the door to Walmart or IKEA


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Jay78 said:


> It would take me until lunch to make enough pancakes lol





@Jay78 
how about that?


----------



## Jay78

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134390
> 
> 
> @Jay78
> how about that?


Mmmmm get in my belly!!!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134329



Didn't Freud have something to say about this?


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134390
> 
> 
> @Jay78
> how about that?



*That's almost enough pancakes to make me happy!*






(Artwork by Moxoutthebox)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

*You didn't tell me that 7 billion cookies and milk was part of my contract!





(Artwork by ilovefatmen)*


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Am Jim

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134280



Could you imagine that being your car and you have leave for work, yikes!


----------



## Am Jim




----------



## Aqw

Apparently I haven't gained any single pound during those 2 days. I can still fit in my bed.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*SAME IDEA, DIFFERENT DESIGN



*


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

My cellphone! Where’s my cellphone? Why did I put it on mute?!?!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134479


So true.
Jan 2: reality hits... hard sometimes.
Back to work


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> So true.
> Jan 2: reality hits... hard sometimes.
> Back to work



In New Zealand reality hit so hard on 2nd January that the Government granted us that day as an official holiday too. The reality that I'm talking about is, of course, the reality of the hangover.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> In New Zealand reality hit so hard on 2nd January that the Government granted us that day as an official holiday too. The reality that I'm talking about is, of course, the reality of the hangover.


Lucky New Zealanders


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*Australian* *Cat
*


----------



## Am Jim

More of a joke than a funny picture but it's pretty humorous. 

An Arizona Highway Patrol officer stops a Harley for traveling faster than the posted speed limit; so he asks the biker his name.
'Fred,' he replies. 
'Fred what?' the officer asks. 
'Just Fred,' the man responds. 
The officer is in a good mood, thinks he might just give the biker a break, and write him out a warning instead of a ticket. The officer then presses him for the last name. 
The man tells him that he used to have a last name but lost it. 
The officer thinks that he has a nut case on his hands but plays along with it. 'Tell me, Fred, how did you loseyour last name?' 
The biker replies; 'It's a long story, so stay with me.' I was born Fred Johnson. I studied hard and got good grades. 
When I got older, I realized that I wanted to be a doctor. I went through college, medical school, internship, residency, and finally got my degree, so I was Fred Johnson, MD. 
After a while I got bored being a doctor, so I decided to go back to school. Dentistry was my dream! Got all the way through School, got my degree, so then I was Fred Johnson, MD, DDS. 
Got bored doing dentistry, so I started fooling around with my assistant and she gave me VD; so now I was Fred Johnson, MD, DDS, with VD. 
Well, the ADA found out about the VD; so they took away my DDS. Then, I was Fred Johnson, MD, with VD. 
Then, the AMA found out about the ADA taking away my DDS because of the VD; so they took away my MD leaving me as Fred Johnson with VD. 
Then, the VD took away my Johnson, so now I am Just Fred.' 
The officer walked away in tears, laughing.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134491



And SUMO.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*"Are you kidding me?"

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw




----------



## ODFFA

@DazzlingAnna 's punny reminded me of this shirt that I have always wanted to own


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

*"Oh* - *the* *magnets* *arrived*..."


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## squeezablysoft

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 134572



OMG, I literally saw this on my phone in horizontal so I only saw the pic not the caption at first and I thought "I see a fat guy in front of a barbecue, wonder what it's actually supposed to be?" This might be one of those "You might be a FFA if..." moments lol.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Mouth Candy: 


Eye Candy:


Thumb Candy:


Is there an anatomical candy I haven't covered here?


----------



## RVGleason

squeezablysoft said:


> Mouth Candy:
> View attachment 134579
> 
> Eye Candy:
> View attachment 134580
> 
> Thumb Candy:
> View attachment 134581
> 
> Is there an anatomical candy I haven't covered here?



Holiday Candy.





Soft Candy


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134341



Being a crappy neighbor lesson 2


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

"*2020 is my year!"
2020:

*
...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134585



Wrong Prince!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Definitely *NOT* a Pug Ugly!


----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> Definitely *NOT* a Pug Ugly!



Aww, I WANT ONE!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

Stray Dog.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

In case you forgot your mobile phone...


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Family Feud Canada. Not a proud moment for us Canadians. lol


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

unwahrscheinlich


----------



## DazzlingAnna

experts know it is *googelieren*


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## DazzlingAnna

HUGEisElegant said:


> View attachment 134609


i just wanted to add this one, too...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You just never know when a spontaneous flute hoedown is going to break out...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

When only a chainsaw will do the job.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## HUGEisElegant

His name is Sting too...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134614


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Meanwhile in Texas...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ahhhhhh, the good old days...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Never eat the coloured snow...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

"Hold on, Boss. Let me flip some bacon..."


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## DazzlingAnna

go in scrolling



I have to go upstairs...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

It's actually not genetic engineering. This is how they get those huge chicken legs you see in the grocery stores.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

The moment you realize it's just a picture...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

Oh, come on!


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## DazzlingAnna

it started with a kiss...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Truth spoken...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Realistic goals.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant

I've never been to Belgium, Spain, France, Italy, Denmark, England and Ireland. I just might do this exact road trip later this year. No pesky border crossings and no Chunnel either!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Because cats.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## RVGleason

Santa on vacation.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> Santa on vacation.



No, it's not! I'm fatter than that!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134655



When all else fails, Bacon wins the day!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*Germans* *trying* *to* *pronounce* *the* *word* "*through*"...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Interesting length in cm 

I could cross my living room with two tiny steps... 
well, maybe I have a tiny living room...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> *Germans* *trying* *to* *pronounce* *the* *word* "*through*"...
> View attachment 134660



That looks like a bad case of fur balls to me. LOL.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

RVGleason said:


>


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## HUGEisElegant

RVGleason said:


>



Too cute!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Literally me today (it was in THE THIRTIES this morning! FAHRENHEIT!).


----------



## squeezablysoft

But I'm sticking to those resolutions.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Master of camouflage...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## squeezablysoft

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134680



This is literally me lol.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

You'll need speed reading skills...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Does it bite?"
"It's worse. It is judging."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I am in with those words...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Oh, well, yes, I remember that..."


----------



## DazzlingAnna

PET. RIGHT. HERE.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw

Sorry it is posted in the wrong board


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

It's a trap...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

[Augenarzt = eye doctor]


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I love SASALELE...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Little Bully!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Feel the Burn!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

bilingual!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Swiss grim reaper...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


>



Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "bird feeder"!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

- Today we are playing a tragedy play from Shakespeare


----------



## RVGleason

This was a real ad!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134826


They look quite tasty!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> They look quite tasty!


@Aqw : Fancy a try?


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## squeezablysoft

I was looking at the character pages for _King of the Hill _on TvTropes, when this interesting ad appeared at the bottom. I know what they were going for was "V-Day" as in Valentine's Day, but they seem to have forgotten to plan for how the little Google ad corner box would look on top of it so...


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

I guess they're called Yin & Yang


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I took this picture on one of my vacations.
Zoom in at the bird that was brave enough to get the cake. A loooong neck... hilarious.

And: Nine birds at table nine, please!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## alk27alk27

Everyone becomes deliciousy soft or muscularly thick? That’s two of my favorite body types, sign me up.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey

My entire life in one meme


----------



## Corey




----------



## alk27alk27

Here’s some more jokes.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> View attachment 135000


so true...


----------



## Corey




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

*cheesecake


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## alk27alk27

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 135056


“Bitch I ain’t got time for that shit.”

reminds me of my old husky I had as a kid. He was a love bug but had no time for games. Very serious. “Alk we have walks to do. Stop clowning around.”


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Corey




----------



## alk27alk27

Corey said:


>



YOU HAD ONE JOB!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

*  you decide... *


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

Say Hello to my little friends!


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I'll definitely use this in everyday life.
"I won't do this or that because no. "


----------



## Corey




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Corey said:


> View attachment 135104


----------



## Corey

Toilet paper options...


----------



## Corey




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Aqw

Quarantine


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Corey




----------



## RVGleason

A Very Special PSA.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Corey said:


>




@Corey : up to which age this is working?

*I am asking for a friend - who would definitely need a bigger display card (or however this is called  )


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Corey




----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 135152



You know things are getting ruff when even the puppies start panic buying!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Corey said:


> View attachment 135153



Ah yes, I seem to recall seeing this stuff many moons ago. We used it to wipe our...mouths? Ears? Toes? It's been so long I can't remember.


----------



## Corey

squeezablysoft said:


> Ah yes, I seem to recall seeing this stuff many moons ago. We used it to wipe our...mouths? Ears? Toes? It's been so long I can't remember.



We have the same recollections regarding this thin, white papery stuff. I believe we also used it to wipe our dirty...assets clean? Things like a car’s interior, or spilled liquid on a wooden floor. Like you said, it’s been too long to say confidently.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Is it sponsored by Dims's?


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

Translation:
"There's a gap in you CV... What were you doing in 2020?"
"Washing my hands..."


----------



## RVGleason

And now, a PSA from Animal.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

When you’ve been socially distancing for a week


----------



## Aqw

Look forward meeting you this summer on the beach, after the containment!


----------



## RVGleason

To help you get through all this, here’s a picture of Patrick Stewart holding a puppy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Beaches in July 2020


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I’m just glad I have my tweezers during quarantine. If I don’t pluck my eyebrows regularly things get bad very quickly.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’m just glad I have my tweezers during quarantine. If I don’t pluck my eyebrows regularly things get bad very quickly.



lmao I thought this was the coronavirus thread.Oops.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

They are too sweet.


----------



## Shotha

This one is beyond translation.


----------



## Jay78

Corey said:


> View attachment 135278


I have a new super hero!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Jay78

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135310


Or sometimes getting off the couch


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

After Quarantine


----------



## Jay78

RVGleason said:


> After Quarantine
> 
> View attachment 135316


I’m imagining less running and more waddling lol


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78

About sums it up


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## op user

Dazzling, you can put the German version to add one more word in Goethe's language.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Dazzling, you can put the German version to add one more word in Goethe's language.



@op user : bitteschön


----------



## op user

Thanks Dazzling - who said humour doesn't travel/translate?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Thanks Dazzling - who said humour doesn't travel/translate?


Those who say Germans had no sense of humor


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> Those who say Germans had no sense of humor


So true


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 135409


I can relate


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Dog Thug Life,funny GIFs


Dog Thug Life, Find More funny GIFs on GIF-VIF




www.gif-vif.com


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha




----------



## Shotha

(Translation: After two weeks confined with their partners, the "yellow jackets" ask for retirement at 75.)


----------



## Joker

Rock On.


----------



## wrenchboy

Joker said:


>



Finally a reason to go!


----------



## op user

Joker said:


>



Maybe we see a business oportunity here if our ladies don't mind to diverts our attention fro them...


----------



## Shotha

(Translation: Is everyone here for the video conference?)


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## op user

Since we don't have an Easter thread this is for our German members


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/WealthyIncompleteAnemone-mobile.mp4


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

So Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## op user

It goes in two categories but I would feel better if it posted here


----------



## op user

I hope it works now!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Since we don't have an Easter thread this is for our German members
> 
> View attachment 135451


@op user 
I love this for several reasons. Thank you!


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> @op user
> I love this for several reasons. Thank you!



I am glad you like it.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 135465


----------



## Joker

I really have too much time on my hands.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

My all time favorite... happy Easter everyone!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Joker




----------



## Jay78




----------



## op user




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Because it's true.


----------



## op user

A reasonable request that we should honor.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Corona bunnies..


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> Corona bunnies..View attachment 135514



Or happy bunnies...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Because I am stuck inside.


----------



## Joker

All offence made to French Horns and Bagpipes is 100% intentional.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

If I hit you in the face with a noodle you’re too close. #Backthehellup


----------



## op user

Since the resident French translator is not on duty I'll take over: If they don't have masks they can wear Hermes 
scarfs. And given we are a noble class here I guess we know to quotation holder


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> View attachment 135531
> 
> 
> Since the resident French translator is not on duty I'll take over: If they don't have masks they can wear Hermes
> scarfs. And given we are a noble class here I guess we know to quotation holder



I'm sorry but I didn't know what an "Hermès foulard" or Hermès scarf was. They don't sell them where polar bears buy their fashion accessories. Perhaps that's because they don't make Hermès scarfs in 6XL and bigger.


----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't know what an "Hermès foulard" or Hermès scarf was. They don't sell them where polar bears buy their fashion accessories. Perhaps that's because they don't make Hermès scarfs in 6XL and bigger.



I know Hermès and what is foulard. For the product there were some strong discussions about muslim ladies wearing or not in public places in the early 90's and for the firm it is a part of three generations French training. Although currently I would prefer to be fluent in German.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## op user

I hope we don't get a season 2.


----------



## op user

I hope we don't get a season 2.


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> I know Hermès and what is foulard. For the product there were some strong discussions about muslim ladies wearing or not in public places in the early 90's and for the firm it is a part of three generations French training. Although currently I would prefer to be fluent in German.



As a polar bear, it's not the sort of item that I would accessorize with. I wouldn't accessorize with a "foulard", let alone a "foulard Hermès".


----------



## Joker

A story for 2020.


----------



## Joker

I believe I nailed this one.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 135562


Oh


----------



## Joker

OK, now you can be afraid.


----------



## op user

It reads: "Happy Easter Girls"
I toyed with the idea of putting it here since it might leads to nasty thoughts but then again we can hope there will be a new generation of fat people and FA


----------



## op user




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

gif-Big-bird-Sesame-Street-funny-5814581.gif


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

op user said:


>


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

Things that make you go


----------



## op user

A book describing the life of a Mongol airport worker: "The life of Checking-in Khan"


----------



## DazzlingAnna

it says...

Slept three times, ate six times and it's still today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## op user

I am not sure it is appropriate to make such political jokes such a day:


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135584


----------



## Joker

Auto Correct Fail 101.


----------



## RVGleason

You First!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

@Joker : I will never be able again to listen to that song without remembering this meme... 



Joker said:


> I really have too much time on my hands.
> View attachment 135469


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Joker : I will never be able again to listen to that song without remembering this meme...


I am so happy to have warped your brain just a little more my friend.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## op user




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Bowling for Friskies!


----------



## Joker

Rewriting classic songs while stuck in.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

A little story.


----------



## op user

And a joke from the future


----------



## Joker

Sunday Funnies 2020 style.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135629


Things that make you go Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135639


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135629


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> View attachment 135623
> 
> 
> And a joke from the future


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

As some of you have figured out I am still the same old pervert that joined this place back in the 90's when we had a chat room.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135647


I believe that we have a steak in this.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135648


----------



## Joker

It has to be True because I saw it on FOX, CNN, ZDN and The BBC.


----------



## Joker

With the name Joker being serious is tough.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 135655


----------



## Corey




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Some natural things are not all that natural.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135669


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

No comment at this time.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> No comment at this time.
> View attachment 135677


 
 I would love to see this in motion


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I would love to see this in motion


I am not sure I do.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

The world is a stage.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna

and I don't know why i cannot stop laughing...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135688
> 
> and I don't know why i cannot stop laughing...


This is one of those situations where the term Road Hog really comes to mind.


----------



## Joker

Now you can put an image to the old line.


----------



## Joker

And this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Shotha

(Translation: 1. Keep your distance. 2. Wash you hands. 3. Wear a mask. 4. Avoid public transport.)


----------



## Barrett

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135639



That, and fitting into my work clothes.


----------



## Barrett

Mesmerising. 
(switch back and forth between focusing on each individual ninja, and focusing on the dinosaur.)


----------



## Shotha

(Translation: What's that?? There's no vaccine against a virus that can be killed with soap?!!!)


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135697



Same method for keeping a full loaf of bread oven-fresh.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> Mesmerising.
> (switch back and forth between focusing on each individual ninja, and focusing on the dinosaur.)


Life is more fun with modern chemistry.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135696


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135701


No comment.


----------



## Joker

Classic


----------



## Joker

Go Raw.


----------



## Joker

You all need to get back to work.


----------



## Corey

My husband just sent this to me...


----------



## op user




----------



## Corey




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Joker : I will never be able again to listen to that song without remembering this meme...


Well that is a good lookin guy in the corner.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 135712


I thought you meant epileptic.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135713


You just keep dieting the way you are because you look wonderful.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## op user

A bit political joke and gaining important as Ramadam is stating to bring issues:


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135715


Damnation girl. I thought I was kinky until I let your thoughts get into my mind.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135715


Just as long as it's pork gravy.
Otherwise, I'ma head across the street to the Golden Corral and do an impression of a rain barrel in the Chocolate Fountain.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


>



It would be truly funny if it was not real.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> It would be truly funny if it was not real.


I agree


----------



## Joker

Well it had the same name.


----------



## op user

Dedicated to all mothers here who have to work from home and have your kids that need attention and the mothers need to pay attention to the both (work and kids)

Quick translation: "The dark side of quarantine nobody speaks about"


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Dedicated to all mothers here who have to work from home and have your kids that need attention and the mothers need to pay attention to the both (work and kids)
> 
> Quick translation: "The dark side of quarantine nobody speaks about"
> 
> View attachment 135731


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Corey

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135724



IF ONLY.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Corey said:


> IF ONLY.


I know


----------



## Barrett

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135724



I'ma just borrow this...


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> Dedicated to all mothers here who have to work from home and have your kids that need attention and the mothers need to pay attention to the both (work and kids)
> 
> Quick translation: "The dark side of quarantine nobody speaks about"
> 
> View attachment 135731



When posting non-English memes and cartoons on here, it's very helpful to learners of the language in question, if the translations is beneath the meme. That way they can try to understand it, before looking at the answer. Language learning on DIMS is much more fun than it was at school.


----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> When posting non-English memes and cartoons on here, it's very helpful to learners of the language in question, if the translations is beneath the meme. That way they can try to understand it, before looking at the answer. Language learning on DIMS is much more fun than it was at school.



I agree for the more fun in language here. My only remark was that I am still novice at attaching pictures in a post surrounded by text.


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> I agree for the more fun in language here. My only remark was that I am still novice at attaching pictures in a post surrounded by text.



I had the same problem, until I had this idea. Type in some blank lines with the ENTER key. Position the cursor in the middle of them. Attach you picture. Then put your text where you want it. Finally, delete the unwanted blank lines.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> I agree for the more fun in language here. My only remark was that I am still novice at attaching pictures in a post surrounded by text.




Concerning learning a language here...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135734


I hope she did not strain her tits. That is painful.


----------



## Joker

It's an old cure but it just may work.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Mark Twain wrote: "Only in German can a neuter maiden gaze at a masculine moon on a feminine night."


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135738


The gravity of this just floats me away.


----------



## op user

For those still planning this years vacation - apologizes for the lady the table was not compiled by me..


----------



## Joker

2 versions same joke.


----------



## op user

And another one - for those members who don't want to be pushed to gain but...


----------



## op user

And a final one especially for those who understand those 3LC.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> And a final one especially for those who understand those 3LC.
> 
> View attachment 135743


my favorite is KIT for a few reasons


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> my favorite is KIT for a few reasons



No surprises here!


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> Concerning learning a language here...
> 
> View attachment 135735



Try flamable and inflamable


----------



## Joker

I am working on a new Screenplay.


----------



## Joker

This one may be just a touch incorrect.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Barrett

op user said:


> For those still planning this years vacation - apologizes for the lady the table was not compiled by me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 135739



I got 'Stay at Home.'
I'm already there. I rock at this game!


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> I am working on a new Screenplay.
> View attachment 135747



May you have the chance to do "Weekend at Donnie's" next.


----------



## op user

IT lessons and achievements:


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> Concerning learning a language here...
> 
> View attachment 135735



Isn't there a difference?

"Umfahren" with stress on the first means "to run something over" and has past participle "umgefahren".

"Umfahren" with stress on the second syllable means "to drive around something" and has past participle "umfahren".


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> For those still planning this years vacation - apologizes for the lady the table was not compiled by me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 135739



NEIN, ich wähle meine Urlaubsziele nicht so aus.


----------



## Shotha

Barrett said:


> I got 'Stay at Home.'
> I'm already there. I rock at this game!



The mathematics of this is so exciting. Did anyone get a different answer?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> Isn't there a difference?
> 
> "Umfahren" with stress on the first means "to run something over" and has past participle "umgefahren".
> 
> "Umfahren" with stress on the second syllable means "to drive around something" and has past participle "umfahren".



yeah okay.
but with this explanation it is less funny


----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> The mathematics of this is so exciting. Did anyone get a different answer?



Maybe math is build to give the same answer


----------



## Joker

Kim Che Un


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> yeah okay.
> but with this explanation it is less funny



OK. I promise not to reveal how these verbs behave in the present tense. LOL.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> OK. I promise not to reveal how these verbs behave in the present tense. LOL.



for those of you who desperately need to know:

ich fahre um
ich umfahre

Not an unsolved mystery anymore...


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> Maybe math is build to give the same answer



That is true but the last step exploits an interesting property of all numbers, which are multiples of 9.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> for those of you who desperately need to know:
> 
> ich fahre um
> ich umfahre
> 
> Not an unsolved mystery anymore...


Oy Vey


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## op user

From Vienna at the time of the quarantine

:


----------



## Joker

You can't always get what you want. But you can sure try.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## op user




----------



## op user

Me: I can't eat any more - I will die
a dessert of phyllo dough and custard: eat me
Me: ok


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

I have found this funny video! A suggestion for a face mask!


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> View attachment 135788


----------



## Joker

Looks strained.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

op user said:


> With a due apology to our German and US members:
> 
> View attachment 135796


No apology needed for me. I post much worst about the arrogant idiot.


----------



## Shotha

(Translation: At school they're teaching us the simple past; they would do better by making us learn the complicated future.)


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> View attachment 135789
> 
> 
> Me: I can't eat any more - I will die
> a dessert of phyllo dough and custard: eat me
> Me: ok



The name of this filo pastry filled with custard is galaktoboureko. This name is becoming quite well known in the English speaking world. It's delicious and well worth trying, if you are anywhere where Greek food is served.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> The name of this filo pastry filled with custard is galaktoboureko. This name is becoming quite well known in the English speaking world. It's delicious and well worth trying, if you are anywhere where Greek food is served.



We need to ask those who have tasted it how do they like it. It is better served hot straight out of the oven.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> View attachment 135799


Not Baaaaaaad.


----------



## Joker

Groot Root. From my friend Woody.


----------



## Joker

You just may go to hell if you laugh at this.


----------



## op user

I don't remember it has been published before


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## John Smith




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135809


I have no comment at this time.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> I have no comment at this time.


hmm  
Me having no comment looks different.


----------



## Joker

Round 2.


----------



## Joker

Well, I'm in the Hospital. This has not been a good afternoon. After spending the last six weeks quarantined inside the house, I decided to go horseback riding, something I haven't done in many years. It turned out to be a horrible mistake! 
I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then we went a little faster; before I knew it, we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off and caught my foot in the saddle stirrup, the horse was then dragging me. The horse just would not stop.
Thankfully the manager at Walmart came out and unplugged the machine. He actually had the nerve to take the rest of my coins so I wouldn't try to ride the Elephant..


----------



## Joker

They went to Ludicrous speed!


----------



## op user

I wish it was for real:




"First time for some time away from the flat after the quarantine"


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> I wish it was for real:
> 
> View attachment 135815
> 
> 
> "First time for some time away from the flat after the quarantine"



I would have translated this as: "First trip with (female) friends after the quarantine." Am I missing something here?


----------



## Shotha




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135822


Now you did it. Every time I eat potatoes I will be thinking of you. Oh Vey.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Now you did it. Every time I eat potatoes I will be thinking of you. Oh Vey.



you could have said that with a meme...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> you could have said that with a meme...
> 
> View attachment 135824


You are Fritting with me my dear.


----------



## Joker

Once you see it you can never unsee it.


----------



## Joker

And this is how it looks when you do.


----------



## op user

With apologies to those who still have the Santa /Saint Nikolass tradition


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> With apologies to those who still have the Santa /Saint Nikolass tradition
> 
> View attachment 135830



But I'm the real Santa Claus.


----------



## op user

Are you after some over-time you are few months early!


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> With apologies to those who still have the Santa /Saint Nikolass tradition
> 
> View attachment 135830


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135833


----------



## Joker

Only because it's true.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

sent with at least 2 meters distance


----------



## Joker

let's kill 2 memes with one stone.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Corona poll

During Corona measures do you drink more alcohol than usual?

Yes ( )
No ( )


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135846
> 
> 
> sent with at least 2 meters distance



this has to be the work of Florida, there’s just no way any other state can be responsible for this


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> Are you after some over-time you are few months early!



I'm Santa Claus all year.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

For the football fans. 

_I couldn't resist but I'm still a Lions fan_


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135856



The TP isle is still always empty in my store, every time I go in there (once every few days during this thing).

And I'm thankful I was able to quit drinking a few years ago. I would have binge-drank myself to death over the last month.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135856


But we can all agree on the importance of coffee?


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> But we can all agree on the importance of coffee?



Oh, Hellz Yeah.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Mom, you have to pull down the mask including you second chin."


----------



## Joker

As you can see. some of us have had too much time on our hands this last month.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

ACME!


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> But we can all agree on the importance of coffee?



Try go through your day without coffee


----------



## Joker

Well folks we made it this far.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135871


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135872


With Potatoes.


----------



## op user

I am a cat person and I haven't been involved at a video bombing like another esteemed member here (you know who you are) but this is so cute I like to present it


----------



## Joker

And this is why the Steam Punk movement died out. This was the brass condom.


----------



## Joker

I just put an image to the expression "OH SNAP!"


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135856



What about the importance of food?


----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> What about the importance of food?



Along with alcohol you get a snack of suitable size like some tapas in Spain, mezes in Greece a platter with various piece of meat and salami for the beer, peanuts with wine or whisk(e)y...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> What about the importance of food?


for me food has the same importance as shown for coffee


----------



## op user

Since I feel we can use a similar cup of coffee to start the day I am wondering what would be a suitable accompanying meal..


----------



## Shotha

I find that food is more important during lockdown. I no longer have anyone telling me off for eating.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> From Vienna at the time of the quarantine
> 
> :View attachment 135766



He strikes back


----------



## DazzlingAnna

What kind of sloppy, fluffy rag are you wearing?

I'm naked!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## op user

We are not suppose to make fun of people unable to understand basic issues but some times an exception is necessary:  to avoid making the same mistakes


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DragonFly

*Moderator Note - No Political Posts*

there are places all over the internet for that. Thank you.


----------



## Joker

My grandma what big... you have.


----------



## Joker

I used to do this with a life sized Chucky doll to my children. Evil father I was.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> for me food has the same importance as shown for coffee


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I used to do this with a life sized Chucky doll to my children. Evil father I was. View attachment 135902


Well thank you my Potato Goddess.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey

op user said:


> Try go through your day without coffee



NEV-VER.


----------



## op user

Corey said:


> NEV-VER.



My point exactly. As a matter of fact I believe the first coffee is used to wake up one enough to appreciate the second


----------



## Shotha

(Translation: Waiting for the reopening of bars... GOOGLE How to extract the alcohol from hand sanitizer.)


----------



## RVGleason

*MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU!


*


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## op user

Since @DazzlingAnna and @BBW MeganLynn44DD we had a conversation involving scales and animals I have the following suggestion:


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## op user

Since we have a number of coffee drinkers and members who have studied marketing a field trip is in order


----------



## Joker

Meanwhile in Russia.


----------



## Joker

At Farmers we have seen it all and then some.


----------



## Joker

You Betcha.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

if translation required - let me know


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135924
> 
> 
> if translation required - let me know



Government thinking about extending the quarantine into June


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Government thinking about extending the quarantine into June


Someone with a 4th roll out there? 

(I mean, except me...according to my rolls I could extend to SEP)


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135924
> 
> 
> if translation required - let me know


OMG I am ROLLING here.


----------



## Joker

Well world it looks like we are fooked.


----------



## Joker

Just answer the question.


----------



## Joker

Do you need any more proof that it is the end times?


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> OMG I am ROLLING here.


----------



## Joker

2020 is the trailer park of years.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Some of you can relax.


----------



## Joker

It could happen
.


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135952



That's definitely me.


----------



## Funtastic curves

The reason why I wear contacts


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Barrett

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135952



After breakfast:


----------



## op user

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 135955
> 
> 
> The reason why I wear contacts



I think I have mastered the art of wearing a mask and a pair of glasses but not all the time - so times I end up operating in fog


----------



## Joker

I love bad puns.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135963


----------



## RVGleason

*Stays inside the Bird House!  *


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 135965
> 
> *Stays inside the Bird House! *


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

I have my little friends on that Murder Hornet problem.


----------



## Joker

There are houses made out of stone and then there is this.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

24 hrs in a man's life vs 24 hrs in a woman's life

(And for the women it is even worse in PMS-days.)


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135984
> 
> 
> 24 hrs in a man's life vs 24 hrs in a woman's life
> 
> (And for the women it is even worse in PMS-days.)


No Comment.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135984
> 
> 
> 24 hrs in a man's life vs 24 hrs in a woman's life
> 
> (And for the women it is even worse in PMS-days.)


----------



## op user

I would provide more chocolate on PMS days to make sure she is happier and some hugs too.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

@Aqw I saw this earlier today.
I might be wrong with my German speaking and writing skills as I mostly communicate in English these days BUT I think I would have to correct google translator because
"darum, deshalb and deswegen" would translate as "that's why".


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Aqw I saw this earlier today.
> I might be wrong with my German speaking and writing skills as I mostly communicate in English these days BUT I think I would have to correct google translator because
> "darum, deshalb and deswegen" would translate as "that's why".


@DazzlingAnnaI I guess you're a right. That's why I've learned more German today


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> @DazzlingAnnaI I guess you're a right. That's why I've learned more German today


ja, genau DESWEGEN.


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> ja, genau DESWEGEN.


That's a lot for my little brain, on my first day after the end of the containment


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135993


Only one German word in this one? No?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

@Aqw just for you... nur für dich.




for translations ask aqw


----------



## Aqw

I guess it works in English. It works in French for sure 
Some pizzas taste like cardboard sometimes


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


>


Still no comment as I like to live.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Still no comment as I like to live.


I did not live this long by being stupid.


----------



## op user

Joker said:


> Still no comment as I like to live.



There are some risks that I can handle well if the other person is worth it


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> Some pizzas taste like cardboard sometimes



Oh dear, not even close... 
1 point for translating the word pizza.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135984
> 
> 
> 24 hrs in a man's life vs 24 hrs in a woman's life
> 
> (And for the women it is even worse in PMS-days.)



I think that's rather misogynistic.


----------



## op user

The story of our quarantine:


----------



## Corey

op user said:


> Since we have a number of coffee drinkers and members who have studied marketing a field trip is in order


This level of pettiness is right up my ally.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Shotha

NEXT SUMMER'S BEACH FASHION
All of the top French fashion houses forecast that this is what fashionable men will be wearing on the beach next summer. With the Northern Hemisphere summer less that two months away, let's see if they're right. But what is the fashionable polar bear to do? I think that I'd better get on the 'phone to Farmers and the Warehouse and ask them if they'll be stocking these in 6XL.


----------



## Joker

We are all waiting for 2020 to end but...


----------



## Joker

True


----------



## Joker

Because a pun is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Joker

A scary thought.


----------



## Joker

Because I can remember the 80's and 90's but the 60's and 70's I have parts missing.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 136011


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Joker

You have been warned.


----------



## Joker

Ironic.


----------



## Joker

Life is too short to worry.


----------



## Joker

Like we really need a reminder.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136034


----------



## Joker

Because no one asked.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I was already out at "zucchini".


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136039
> 
> 
> I was already out at "zucchini".


Where was potatoes on that list?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Where was potatoes on that list?


no need to substitute potatoes


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> no need to substitute potatoes


AMEN Sister.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> AMEN Sister.


----------



## Aqw

In deed no need to substitute potatoes


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> View attachment 136041


Well, THAT potato ain't kosher.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barrett said:


> Well, THAT potato ain't kosher.



something something potato peeling bris joke


----------



## Joker

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> something something potato peeling bris joke


Redneck Rabbi has no comment.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136055


The Dad Bod for sure.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

I may just be immortal.


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136055



I think that B&T shops should have plus-size mannequins. If they can't buy them, they should just strap some padding onto them.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Hmmmmm


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136071



I’m only 22 and I know that.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’m only 22 and I know that.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136071


No problem. I have Boon's Farm.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136071


But what if I have one of these? Click Click fade


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> But what if I have one of these? Click Click fadeView attachment 136074



I used to have one of those, even before I had a record player.
(Neither of which do I have anymore, though.  )


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> But what if I have one of these? Click Click fadeView attachment 136074




I remember my grandfather had this and the 8 track player in his car. Oh the memories


----------



## svenm2112

I found this


----------



## Joker

Double WHAT?


----------



## Joker

It's a curse I must carry alone.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Night friends.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Night everyone. I hope that the day has been kind to you and that you never take life too seriously.


----------



## Joker

Seems about right.


----------



## Joker

Our prayer for 2020.


----------



## Joker

Some folks just don't understand Darwin.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I am now writing Children's books.


----------



## Joker

Is 2020 grating on you?


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136075
> 
> I remember my grandfather had this and the 8 track player in his car. Oh the memories


I could be your Grandfather.


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Joker

# Winning.


DragonFly said:


> View attachment 136118


 Winning


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## wrenchboy

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136071



I was doing this while driving. Too distracted and didn't see the red light or the car stopped at it. Until almost too late. No injuries. Major damage to the car I hit.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136130


Oh the irony.


----------



## Joker

An arrow through the heart will never look the same
.


----------



## Joker

EUREKA!


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136071


----------



## Aqw

During hey season having sex in high grass is forbidden! Life danger


----------



## Aqw




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DazzlingAnna

[2 days sample pack..]


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Funtastic curves

wrenchboy said:


> I was doing this while driving. Too distracted and didn't see the red light or the car stopped at it. Until almost too late. No injuries. Major damage to the car I hit.


I'm glad you were able to stop in time


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136148


Nothing funny about it a great invention it is


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Corey




----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Corey

Ah, you guys, I just realized the joker was in a uniform! I removed it For something else.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136149


Every day.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136152


DERP!


----------



## Joker

5 years from now.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I am not an expert but this is going to end in a real mess... very ambitious.


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am not an expert but this is going to end in a real mess... very ambitious.
> 
> View attachment 136192



Well, I *am* an expert, and that... that has to be someone just, if you will please excuse the British idiom, taking the piss?


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am not an expert but this is going to end in a real mess... very ambitious.
> 
> View attachment 136192


Not even a fireman could hit that shot.


----------



## Joker

I am so enjoying my new job writing books for children.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Barrett

Corey said:


> View attachment 136200


As a cat person, I approve of this spokesmodel, and I'm just gonna borrow this as my personal mantra.


----------



## Joker

What a smile.


----------



## Joker

No comment.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> No comment.View attachment 136210



Don't try that at home, kids; it would be incredibly painf-- I mean, no comment also!


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

If it was not so true it would be funny.


----------



## Joker

About right.


----------



## Joker

It's what I learned in Law School.


----------



## Joker

I need to pass this on to some of the members here. You know who you are.


----------



## Joker

It is nice to feel wanted.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Where on earth it is necessary to write "eat me" on a cookie?

"eat me".
on a cookie.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136238
> 
> Where on earth it is necessary to write "eat me" on a cookie?
> 
> "eat me".
> on a cookie.


I have no comment on this.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## SSBHM

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136240


Where's your stack?


----------



## Barrett

This was my week in review.


----------



## Joker

Imagine that. They were with Karen the whole time.


----------



## Joker

In case some of you don't know what I do for a living.


----------



## op user

Since we are all adults:

Instead of this 6ft nonsense, if they'd said "keep 12 penises apart", most men would be maintaining a healthy 12ft distance.

The trouble is that the women would probably only be 3-4ft apart.


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> Since we are all adults:
> 
> Instead of this 6ft nonsense, if they'd said "keep 12 penises apart", most men would be maintaining a healthy 12ft distance.
> 
> The trouble is that the women would probably only be 3-4ft apart.


Well maybe not all of us.


----------



## Dafatguy

Hi, Does anyone know the name of the artist who drew this and if they have a web page? Thanks!


----------



## Barrett

Dafatguy said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the name of the artist who drew this and if they have a web page? Thanks!


That looks like the art of Squeezy McSquashins.
(link to art books on Amazon)

Actually, it is. That sequence can be found in Squeezy's Deviant Art Gallery; posted on January 3rd of this year.
Links to his other social media can be found here.


----------



## Dafatguy

Thank you, Sir!





Barrett said:


> That looks like the art of Squeezy McSquashins.
> (link to art books on Amazon)
> 
> Actually, it is. That sequence can be found in Squeezy's Deviant Art Gallery; posted on January 3rd of this year.
> Links to his other social media can be found here.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 136287


Pretzel ed me at first as I was bread to identify shell fish. Silly of me to no rise to the yeast of this.


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 136289


Not me. I am having a great time with other infected other's


----------



## Joker

Some of my friends agree she is still dateable.


----------



## Joker

I am so happy it is Summer.


----------



## Joker

Sigh.


----------



## Joker

OK! WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## Sonic Purity

This was sent to me about a month back. Haven’t seen it here yet, so for others as out of most loops as me:


----------



## Aqw

But I'm not sure it is really funny.


----------



## Aqw

The quarantine, was really very long...


----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 136327
> 
> The quarantine, was really very long...


I am so glad that they found a job for 2020 and my exwife who now works for Carole Baskins.


----------



## Joker

Maybe I do have a potato fetish.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 136344





Corey said:


> View attachment 136344


----------



## Joker

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Corey

Corey said:


> View attachment 136344


This is completely something I would do, so I’m glad y’all thought it was funny.  Reminds me of what me and my sister used to do to my mom when we were in high school. There was a bump in the road near our house. When my mom would drive over it, every once in a while, one of us would make a cat noise. She’d flip each time thinking she ran over a cat.


----------



## Corey

Joker said:


> View attachment 136345


That movie freaked me out!


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## op user




----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


>


Or it was just a secret agent...


----------



## op user




----------



## op user

Taken from here

Ignore the introduction it is irelavnat for our discussion but the memes are good


----------



## Barrett

op user said:


> Taken from here
> 
> Ignore the introduction it is irelavnat for our discussion but the memes are good


I like this one, also from there.


----------



## op user

There are some scary and true at the same time


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Maybe I do have a potato fetish. View attachment 136342


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136354


We got this tatter thing down to a science.


----------



## Joker

That's the worst muffler burn ever.


----------



## Corey

Barrett said:


> I like this one, also from there.


So true


----------



## Corey




----------



## AmyJo1976

Corey said:


> View attachment 136356


OMG, that sounds so bad!


----------



## Barrett

Corey said:


> View attachment 136356


----------



## Corey

AmyJo1976 said:


> OMG, that sounds so bad!



My tastebuds went haywire the second I saw the combination. I have vivid childhood memories of drinking orange juice after brushing my teeth, or vice versa.


----------



## Shotha

Corey said:


> View attachment 136356



Orange juice and toothpaste is really bad but grapefruit and toothpaste is even worse.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> Orange juice and toothpaste is really bad but grapefruit and toothpaste is even worse.


What's wrong with grapefruit?
Well, I see your point in combination with toothpaste.


----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 136356


Yummmmmm


----------



## Joker

A word of advice for the rest of 2020


----------



## Joker

Hello 2020.


----------



## Corey

Shotha said:


> Orange juice and toothpaste is really bad but grapefruit and toothpaste is even worse.



YES!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Corey said:


> YES!!!





DazzlingAnna said:


> What's wrong with grapefruit?
> Well, I see your point in combination with toothpaste.


What's wrong with grapefruit?


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> What's wrong with grapefruit?


Needs more potato.


----------



## Corey

DazzlingAnna said:


> What's wrong with grapefruit?



Absolutely nothing, I love grapefruit! The meme is talking about the combination of eating oranges/grapefruit and then brushing your teeth afterward, or vice versa.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Obligatory graduation meme. So long, undergrad


----------



## Corey

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> View attachment 136362
> 
> 
> Obligatory graduation meme. So long, undergrad


----------



## Joker

Corey said:


>



Saxey


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> What's wrong with grapefruit?



Try brushing your teeth and then have grapefruit for breakfast. Not a good combo.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy

Very well! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Joker

Your shirt may be counterfeit if ...


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136385


Oh deer.


----------



## Joker

Because I like chicks.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Because I like chicks.
> 
> View attachment 136386


another positive posting - potato edition - they come in all sizes, colors and shapes...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> another positive posting - potato edition - they come in all sizes, colors and shapes...
> View attachment 136387


Thank you Potato Princess.


----------



## Joker

In my theme of Potatoes.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Aqw

Ouch


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Go Spidy Go Spidy Go Spidy G
o.


----------



## Corey

Joker said:


> Go Spidy Go Spidy Go Spidy GView attachment 136403
> o.


This would 100% be my son.


----------



## op user

Corey said:


> This would 100% be my son.



He better does in front of you rather discover on a blogspot how well he free climbed K2 in the Himalayas!


----------



## Corey

op user said:


> He better does in front of you rather discover on a blogspot how well he free climbed K2 in the Himalayas!



I wouldn’t be surprised if he one day did though.  He’s a thrill seeker. A few years ago he broke his leg after jumping off of our side table in the living room. Got a full cast that covered his toes and all of his thigh. Guess who climbed on the same table with a full cast on the very next day...


----------



## op user

@DazzlingAnna and the remaining of the mothers here in Dims kindly bookmark this thread and make sure you come back to report your son's activities because I feel it is the beginning of a nice thread.

I admire your son Corey as he wanted to repeat the experience with the cast.


----------



## CatmanLou

Corey said:


> View attachment 136399


This photo reminds me of a cat show I went to one time. Since It was Halloween they had a cat costume contest. One of the cat’s humans dressed her up in a strippers outfit including pasties on each of her nipples. LOL Can’t remember if the cat won the contest.


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> @DazzlingAnna and the remaining of the mothers here in Dims kindly bookmark this thread and make sure you come back to report your son's activities because I feel it is the beginning of a nice thread.
> 
> I admire your son Corey that the wanted to repeat the experience with the cast.


We got all that from a silly MEME. What is wrong with us?


----------



## Joker

Because you know it's true


----------



## Joker

Just because we are all adults who are sometimes still teens.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Saw this today in our office:




It seems our pictograms have gained some weight during quarantine as well...


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136419


Oh you tease me woman.


----------



## Joker

No comment.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Oh you tease me woman.


My bed time A Potato in my dreams and tails of them.


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136419


Are you sure you are not related to Belgium in any way? They are the country with the best fries on the world!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Are you sure you are not related to Belgium in any way? They are the country with the best fries on the world!


pretty sure, our family history goes in Eastern European direction than to the west


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136419



I believe that potatoes exert so much social influence, because they cause so much _flatus per anum_. So, social distancing would be greatly improved, if governments started to issue all of their citizens with a free ration of potatoes each week.


----------



## op user

I thought beans cause more flatus per anum. Potatoes are popular all over Northern Europe but I guess not only in boiled form.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136423


I just drop my pants.


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> I thought beans cause more flatus per anum. Potatoes are popular all over Northern Europe but I guess not only in boiled form.



Jerusalem artichokes cause most gas, followed by beans and pulses, followed by potatoes and green leafy vegetables.

My aunt used to arrange Birthday farty parties for the children. She would serve them a stew made with all of these vegetables. Then she would take the empty bowls away, leave the room, close the door behind her and wait for the fun to begin, as the children had farting competitions. Apart from this the children were well behaved and made hardly any mess.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Jerusalem artichokes cause most gas, followed by beans and pulses, followed by potatoes and green leafy vegetables.
> 
> My aunt used to arrange Birthday farty parties for the children. She would serve them a stew made with all of these vegetables. Then she would take the empty bowls away, leave the room, close the door behind her and wait for the fun to begin, as the children had farting competitions. Apart from this the children were well behaved and made hardly any mess.


Fed the grand kids Brussels Sprouts and then sent them home. My daughter called me to let me know she hated me and the boys were running around the house yelling "PULL MY FINGER!"


----------



## Joker

Because the world needs more Potato MEMEs.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Fed the grand kids Brussels Sprouts and then sent them home. My daughter called me to let me know she hated me and the boys were running around the house yelling "PULL MY FINGER!"


Yes, I am and evil Grandpa.


----------



## Joker

I spent over 20 years in The U.S. Air Force so I did not even bat an eye at this.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Until today I thought this meme was so funny...




unfortunately it turned out - it is a broken Zylinderkopfdichtung


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Until today I thought this meme was so funny...
> 
> View attachment 136427
> 
> 
> unfortunately it turned out - it is a broken Zylinderkopfdichtung


Not a blown Head Gasket.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Not a blown Head Gasket.


blown or whatever - i am not an expert - needs to be changed, fixed


----------



## Joker

We truly live in wonderful times.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136429


----------



## op user

Joker said:


> I spent over 20 years in The U.S. Air Force so I did not even bat an eye at this. View attachment 136426



If it the aviation type of speed-tape trust me those guys underneath will have to wait for a long time to get the business. However it is fairly expensive per meter tape.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Shotha said:


> My aunt used to arrange Birthday farty parties for the children. She would serve them a stew made with all of these vegetables. Then she would take the empty bowls away, leave the room, close the door behind her and wait for the fun to begin, as the children had farting competitions. Apart from this the children were well behaved and made hardly any mess.



Your aunt is brilliant. I applaud her (and thank you for sharing this).



Joker said:


> Yes, I am and evil Grandpa.



Presumably you explained to your daughter that you were merely fulfilling your grandfatherly duty to perpetuate a tradition passed down (and in other directions as the flatus emerges) from generation to generation. I applaud you.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Your aunt is brilliant. I applaud her (and thank you for sharing this).
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably you explained to your daughter that you were merely fulfilling your grandfatherly duty to perpetuate a tradition passed down (and in other directions as the flatus emerges) from generation to generation. I applaud you.


I get to see them in a few weeks now that we all are not afraid of me being killed by Covid.


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> If it the aviation type of speed-tape trust me those guys underneath will have to wait for a long time to get the business. However it is fairly expensive per meter tape.


I still have a case of it and use it to patch things that Bondo won't.


----------



## Joker

So any find the humour/humor here? 

.


----------



## op user

A fond memory of years where pub visits were ok


----------



## Joker

Well it could work if applied correctly.


----------



## Joker

I love Friday nights.


----------



## Aqw

Joker said:


> I love Friday nights.
> View attachment 136436


It works also with men


----------



## Joker

I am not saying that I know people like this but I may know people like this.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> I am not saying that I know people like this but I may know people like this.
> 
> View attachment 136440



That is so evil… but i’m laughing! He could take it up a notch doing that driving a septic tank pumping truck.


----------



## Joker

OH God Save The Queen.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> OH God Save The Queen.
> View attachment 136443



All the signs of that sign having been heavily edited for humor, so i’ll do my part.

Text corrections:
* Keep your pubic area 2m from other people’s unless there’s consent all around and you’re really into each other like that

* Don’t let anyone without whom you’re currently fluid-bonded put their face in your pubic area


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> All the signs of that sign having been heavily edited for humor, so i’ll do my part.
> 
> Text corrections:
> * Keep your pubic area 2m from other people’s unless there’s consent all around and you’re really into each other like that
> 
> * Don’t let anyone without whom you’re currently fluid-bonded put their face in your pubic area


As others know, I am a gentleman so I will not comment on your post.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> As others know, I am a gentleman so I will not comment on your post.



Congratulations on this post of yours ^ being #2000 in this thread. Apparently mine was partying like it’s 1,999. This one may be slated as 2,001: A Posting Odyssey, perhaps?


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Congratulations on this post of yours ^ being #2000 in this thread. Apparently mine was partying like it’s 1,999. This one may be slated as 2,001: A Posting Odyssey, perhaps?


Just as long as it was not 2020.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Just as long as it was not 2020.



As of this post, we’re only 17 away from #2020. I’m envisioning post #2020 being your screaming zombie monster-headed squirrel, except with the head exploding.


----------



## Joker

If you think about it it is only a theory but it could be true.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> As of this post, we’re only 17 away from #2020. I’m envisioning post #2020 being your screaming zombie monster-headed squirrel, except with the head exploding.


I will get to work on it.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Congratulations on this post of yours ^ being #2000 in this thread. Apparently mine was partying like it’s 1,999. This one may be slated as 2,001: A Posting Odyssey, perhaps?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Bf: was it good for you?
Me:


----------



## Joker

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Bf: was it good for you?
> Me:
> 
> View attachment 136451


Flat Cat.


----------



## Joker

If you did not laugh at this I am not sure we can be friends anymore.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Going with the societal momentum of long-overdue removal of offensive symbols and icons:


(Courtesy my BBW housemate/ex, from a co-worker of hers. Several variants of this idea out there.)


----------



## Joker

I'm paranoid of The Police. I think it's a Sting.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> I'm paranoid of The Police. I think it's a Sting.



Aren’t they just enforcing social distancing?:


----------



## Shotha

Sonic Purity said:


> Going with the societal momentum of long-overdue removal of offensive symbols and icons:
> View attachment 136489
> 
> (Courtesy my BBW housemate/ex, from a co-worker of hers. Several variants of this idea out there.)



Some of us like to find out how fat we are.


----------



## Joker

Some people should really learn the proper abbreviations.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

Works for me.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

As we are approaching the 2020th post in this thread let's "celebrate" 2020


----------



## DazzlingAnna

(If 2020 was a pizza it would surely be a pizza Hawaii with cauliflower dough and extra raisins.)


----------



## Joker

Post 2020


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136529
> 
> 
> (If 2020 was a pizza it would surely be a pizza Hawaii with cauliflower dough and extra raisins.)


That is as gross as it gets.


----------



## Joker

This is just so wrong I had to post it.


----------



## Joker

Because I am I said.


----------



## Joker

Hey Ladies.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Hey Ladies.
> View attachment 136556


Hi Anna.


----------



## Joker

Things that make you go Hmmmmm.


----------



## op user




----------



## Shotha

And after the pandemic, you need to wear the mask this way for 2 months

To allow your rears to return to the normal position.


----------



## Joker

Who will tell her?


----------



## op user




----------



## Joker

op user said:


>


Well that explains everything.


----------



## Joker

Been there done that ran like a little girl.


----------



## Joker

I can see this.


----------



## Joker

I bet no one will mess with me if i use this mask.


----------



## Joker

If I seem too morbid at times maybe I am.


----------



## Joker

I so want one.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason

Nope, I haven’t a clue of where Timmy is!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I saw this today and I had to smile, I don't know if you consider this as funny, too.




[it says "self-service"]


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> I saw this today and I had to smile, I don't know if you consider this as funny, too.
> 
> View attachment 136676
> 
> 
> [it says "self-service"]



I consider it funny for a different reason: the front of the dog appears to be standing still at the same time the back of the dog is walking.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

That shows it's a Democratic dog.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> I saw this today and I had to smile, I don't know if you consider this as funny, too.
> 
> View attachment 136676
> 
> 
> [it says "self-service"]


So sexist.


----------



## Joker

So Famous.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 136764


And the 8-tracks I got in 1978.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy

Anyone here into B&D?


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Imagine this if you will.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 136776


No need to worry eh?


----------



## Joker

Now once you see the cure there is no problem.


----------



## Joker

Not that any of us are like this.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Not all thesauri are created equal:


----------



## randomFA

An overdue contribution and continuation of the dinosaur theme.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136797



I read this differently. Larry loves beer. He prefers this store, and always goes to this section around the same time of day for his daily? weekly? case. _It’s a surprise cake, planted there for him to find when he shops._ Because Larry’s a very predictable guy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sonic Purity said:


> I read this differently. Larry loves beer. He prefers this store, and always goes to this section around the same time of day for his daily? weekly? case. _It’s a surprise cake, planted there for him to find when he shops._ Because Larry’s a very predictable guy.


@Sonic Purity : always a second interpretation of my funny posts, huh?!


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Sonic Purity : always a second interpretation of my funny posts, huh?!



There’s everyone’s proof that i’m spending time on Dims to avoid doing other things.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136797


So that's where I left it.


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 136773


----------



## Joker

Let's see who gets this one. The other day I saw someone misspell quarantine Corn Teen.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

Sad but true.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Sad but true.
> View attachment 136811



Amusing, yes. My experience has been the opposite, as i’ve typed here on Dims before. Horrible ice-breaker or (everyone forbid) pick-up line, but once you get to know the lovely, can be bonding.


----------



## Joker

This may explain many things I have seen recently.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

These will be perfect for my next Donner Party.


----------



## Joker

This Rocks.


----------



## Joker

No matter what your religion is, if you say something really stupid I got you covered.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> No matter what your religion is, if you say something really stupid I got you covered.
> 
> View attachment 136842


Make that 3
.


----------



## Joker

I have been having too much fun with this new Joke format.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It has been rough on all of us.


----------



## op user




----------



## Joker

op user said:


> View attachment 136849


No comment.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I wish I could say something about this.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136889


Sharpies.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136889


 for some reason I spotted this joke right away.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Sharpies.


funny story about using a translation app for this... 

"sharpies" translates to-> "Scharfschützen" --> and back into English it is --> "snipers"

@Joker That's not exactly what you wanted to say?!


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> funny story about using a translation app for this...
> 
> "sharpies" translates to-> "Scharfschützen" --> and back into English it is --> "snipers"
> 
> @Joker That's not exactly what you wanted to say?!


Now you’ve got me laughing imagining a machine gun loaded with a rainbow color spectrum of popular-in-the-U.S. pointy felt-tipped marker pens, the sniper holding the gun shooting it at an albino Dalmatian.

And: my housemate/ex buys enough of those rainbow Sharpie® assortments to load up such a pen gun. A BBW with a felt pen fetish… why not? i suppose.


----------



## op user




----------



## Sonic Purity

Dalmatian-marking machine gun ammo’s ready:


These are just the ones that were easy to find. There are more. Siber Hussy likes to buy these.


----------



## Sonic Purity

First of 2 via Siber Hussy:


----------



## Sonic Purity




----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> First of 2 via Siber Hussy:
> View attachment 136896


Well shat.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> View attachment 136897


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> View attachment 136899


Isn’t that the storage cover for the cleistocactus?


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Isn’t that the storage cover for the cleistocactus?


Just say cheese and we can cactus over it later.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Just say cheese and we can cactus over it later.


Oh grate.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Oh grate.


Puns are a measurable thing to waist.


----------



## op user




----------



## Joker

The fooking truth.


----------



## Joker

An illustration from my newest children s book .


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> An illustration from my newest children s book .
> View attachment 136925



I wish that I had an Ether Bunny like that. I would remunerate him generously for his services.


----------



## Joker

Nah.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Where can I find you?"
"It is signposted."

<-- WOBBLE


----------



## RVGleason

P.S.: look at the picture sideways towards the right.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 136944
> 
> P.S.: look at the picture sideways towards the right.


Did you just meow me?


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

And now we know the cause.


----------



## Barrett

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136945


Hey, at least it runs.
(this was a Chevy versus Ford thing, right? Well, if not, I just made it one.)


----------



## Sonic Purity

The funniest thing to me about @Funtastic curves’s post is that i see it like this (screenshot):


And i know why: it’s getting snagged in my ad blocker. This is the first false positive i’ve seen. Fun!


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> Hey, at least it runs.
> (this was a Chevy versus Ford thing, right? Well, if not, I just made it one.)


Just Ram that one.


----------



## Joker

So I think the grand kids want a movie night. I want to show them what Grandpa watched at their age.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> So I think the grand kids want a movie night. I want to show them what Grandpa watched at their age.
> View attachment 136953


I actually have that on DVD around here somewhere.


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> I actually have that on DVD around here somewhere.


VHS was king when it came to these type of movies.


----------



## Joker

A little known fact that you can share with your friends.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Barrett said:


> Hey, at least it runs.
> (this was a Chevy versus Ford thing, right? Well, if not, I just made it one.)


Pretty much. Lol


----------



## Joker

And the truth is always just a little short of your expectations. :d


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I feel their pain.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> I feel their pain.
> View attachment 137023



The majority of these artists are from the 60’s and 70’s, only Bobby Darin, Marvin Gaye and Willie Nelson began their careers in the 50’s.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> The majority of these artists are from the 60’s and 70’s, only Bobby Darin, Marvin Gaye and Willie Nelson began their careers in the 50’s.


I started life in the 50's.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> I started life in the 50's.



Me too.


----------



## Joker

Cry One One, what is the nature of your call?


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

My Grandson wanted a riding lawnmower so I built him one.


----------



## Joker

Elvis is Kling.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Now the 60's all make sense.


----------



## Joker

Where is Scotty when you need him.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Where is Scotty when you need him.
> View attachment 137037



Scottie got stuck somewhere due to mandatory pandemic weight gain. So, he can't beam you up.


----------



## Joker

We all know it's true.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136994


----------



## Joker

Nerd jokes
.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Nerd jokes
> .View attachment 137047
> 
> View attachment 137048
> 
> View attachment 137049
> 
> View attachment 137050
> 
> View attachment 137051



A friend of mine used to think that a Möbius strip was something that was done at a strip joint.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> A friend of mine used to think that a Möbius strip was something that was done at a strip joint.


Did you side with him on that?


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Did you side with him on that?



No, it's something that I know all about being a stripper myself, but what's a Möbius?


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137056


----------



## Joker

No shat Sarge there I was...


----------



## Joker

Uh Huh.


----------



## Joker

Just remember that you are really truly never alone.


----------



## op user

We didn't have a linguistic joke for a while. It goes without saying this is a joke thread and not a language class so some comments are welcome.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> We didn't have a linguistic joke for a while. It goes without saying this is a joke thread and not a language class so some comments are welcome.


@op user we had that earlier in this thread and again I need to point out that this translation isn't as correct as it seems to be funny...
I think - and I am truly not an expert on translations (as proven in countless posts or other messages) - the correct translation would be...

deswegen, darum, deshalb, deswegen (×2?)
--> "that's why", "therefore" or "because of that".

Please correct me when I am wrong.


----------



## Joker

op user said:


> We didn't have a linguistic joke for a while. It goes without saying this is a joke thread and not a language class so some comments are welcome.


But why?


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> @op user we had that earlier in this thread and again I need to point out that this translation isn't as correct as it seems to be funny...
> I think - and I am truly not an expert on translations (as proven I countless posts or other messages) - the correct translation would be...
> 
> deswegen, darum, deshalb, deswegen (×2?)
> --> "that's why", "therefore" or "because of that".
> 
> Please correct me when I am wrong.


Oy.


----------



## Joker

Let's see who is nerdy enough to get this one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Let's see who is nerdy enough to get this one.
> 
> View attachment 137067


well I think, therefore i am nerdy enough.

(Man, do I get extra points for not being an English native speaker and being brave enough answering this?)


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> well I think, therefore i am nerdy enough.
> 
> (Man, do I get extra points for not being an English native speaker and being brave enough answering this?)


It's all Greek to me.


----------



## Shotha

Here's another nerdy funny language conundrum. IPA is International Phonetic Alphabet.


----------



## Shotha

And 'ere eez anozer nerdy Descartes zhoke:


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Here's another nerdy funny language conundrum. IPA is International Phonetic Alphabet.
> 
> View attachment 137068


To me IPA is India Pale Ale.


----------



## Joker

There are more nerds on this thread than in a candy store.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> There are more nerds on this thread than in a candy store.
> 
> View attachment 137070



According to wikipedia a

*nerd* is a person seen as overly intellectual, obsessive,
introverted
or lacking social skills.
Such a person may spend inordinate amounts of time on unpopular, little known, or non-mainstream activities, which are generally either highly technical, abstract, or relating to topics of science fiction or fantasy, to the exclusion of more mainstream activities.
Additionally, many so-called nerds are described as being shy, quirky, pedantic, and unattractive.
***

So i guess all the nerds here need to pick the characteristics that fit best.
I go with:

- lacking social skills.
- shy
- unattractive.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> According to wikipedia a
> 
> *nerd* is a person seen as overly intellectual, obsessive,
> introverted
> or lacking social skills.
> Such a person may spend inordinate amounts of time on unpopular, little known, or non-mainstream activities, which are generally either highly technical, abstract, or relating to topics of science fiction or fantasy, to the exclusion of more mainstream activities.
> Additionally, many so-called nerds are described as being shy, quirky, pedantic, and unattractive.
> ***
> 
> So i guess all the nerds here need to pick the characteristics that fits best.
> I go with:
> 
> - lacking social skills.
> - shy
> - unattractive.



My favourite pass-time is eating. That's mainstream, isn't it? So, I guess that I'm not a nerd.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> It's all Greek to me.


Ummm, Descartes was French.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Barrett said:


> Ummm, Descartes was French.



I don't want to be pedantic...

He was born in France, lived and worked many years in Dutch Republic, was influence by Greek philosophers, died in Sweden - can we agree on European..?


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> ...can we agree on European..?



Oh, absolutely. He was born in the European country of France, ergo, he was French.


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> Ummm, Descartes was French.


See what I mean?


----------



## Joker

I think I nailed this scent.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> To me IPA is India Pale Ale.


It is now to me too, but for a long time it was Intermediate Power Amplifier (Wikipedia article), one stage of high-powered R.F. transmitters used in radio and television.

Am i nerding yet?


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> I think I nailed this scent.
> 
> View attachment 137071


We’re having a fire sale on those here in California i think.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> We’re having a fire sale on those here in California i think.


I have a lot of friends and family both north and south there.


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> According to wikipedia a
> 
> *nerd* is a person seen as overly intellectual, obsessive,
> introverted
> or lacking social skills.



Check check check check (almost have a bingo!).



DazzlingAnna said:


> Such a person may spend inordinate amounts of time on unpopular, little known, or non-mainstream activities, which are generally either highly technical, abstract, or relating to topics of science fiction or fantasy, to the exclusion of more mainstream activities.



*BINGOoooooooo!* Now y’all know why in social situations (here, physical world, etc.) where conversation is supposed to be about sports or movies or television or nearly anything else lame mainstream, i have nothing.

Seriously: i’ve been working on a light sci-fi fantasy magic fatlovesex story (BBW, BHM, unusual bodies) recently. This from someone who’s so nerdy i’ve never read a word of the Harry Potter series, nor really dealt with much sci-fi.



DazzlingAnna said:


> Additionally, many so-called nerds are described as being shy, quirky, pedantic, and unattractive.
> ***



Check check check check. Wait: i already had my 5 for bingo….



DazzlingAnna said:


> So i guess all the nerds here need to pick the characteristics that fit best.



What is this “pick” of which you write? Finally after all these years of life, i’ve found the realm in which i excel, on basically every point, and now i need to _pick_?!


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> I have a lot of friends and family both north and south there.


Hope they’re all OK, and everyone else as much as possible.

The local fire here was (allegedly, with witnesses) set by someone living in a mountain gulley arguing with another man about possession of a bicycle, who vowed to “burn him out”.

Since this is a humor thread, i’m staying with it. State of California is considering changing its official song to Smoke Gets In Your Eyes:

Since we’re nerding and being pedantic, i’ll point out that according to Wikipedia this is the first recording of the song. Things to note on the label:


Not Licensed for Radio Broadcast: it will not pass through an IPA (unless you pour your opened bottle of one on your speaker, and that’s on you)
Orchestra conducted by Frank Sinatra’s second cousin
VE (at the top and bottom) = Victor Electric, meaning that an electrical (we’d call it electronic) process was used rather than the former purely mechanical acoustical recording process (big horn and all that)
Orthophonic Recording: see above, somewhat synonymous. Also specifies an intrinsic equalization curve used during the recording (and others like it around this time) when the master record was cut. (I can deep-nerd with any of you on the subject of intrinsic equalization of analog audio sources.)


----------



## Joker

The Devil will get his due.


----------



## Joker

And now it all comes together.


----------



## Joker

Meow.


----------



## Joker

No Shat Sarge. There I was stuck in traffic and WHAM!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Didn't know about that option.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Didn't know about that option.View attachment 137083


Fargo.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Ain't nothin like a sharp dressed cop.


----------



## Joker

This about sums it up.


----------



## Joker

2 more nerd jokes then off to bed.


----------



## Joker

I admit it. I am as guilty as fook on this one.


----------



## Joker

Wonder no more,


----------



## Joker

Well Miss Anna I just had to put this one up.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Well Miss Anna I just had to put this one up.
> 
> View attachment 137124



Ich ignoriere jetzt mal, dass ein solches Wort nicht existiert und wechsele ganz nonchalant das Thema:


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Now I ignore the fact that such a word does not exist and change the subject very nonchalantly:
> 
> View attachment 137125


Now I ignore the fact that such a word does not exist and change the subject very nonchalantly: As an American I have the right to make up words.


----------



## Joker

Being a parent is hard.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> As an American I have the right to make up words.


Dang snifty! Grab some letters (or existing words), hold ’em together with duct tape, and call it coined. Really it’s an English language thing, but we Americans do have the advantage of being a formative duct tape culture.

Some changes have long-term effects. That British blockade during the revolutionary war which sent all the U s to the loyalists in Canada or kept them safely at home to this day has us spelling colour as color, flavour as flavor, etc. After all, we had to save the few native-mined U s we had for U.S.A.

I’ve heard that part of the qualification procedure for Americans applying for Canadian citizenship is being able to find the large economy size boxes or bags of U s at Costco or Giant Tiger.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Dang snifty! Grab some letters (or existing words), hold ’em together with duct tape, and call it coined. Really it’s an English language thing, but we Americans do have the advantage of being a formative duct tape culture.
> 
> Some changes have long-term effects. That British blockade during the revolutionary war which sent all the U s to the loyalists in Canada or kept them safely at home to this day has us spelling colour as color, flavour as flavor, etc. After all, we had to save the few native-mined U s we had for U.S.A.
> 
> I’ve heard that part of the qualification procedure for Americans applying for Canadian citizenship is being able to find the large economy size boxes or bags of U s at Costco or Giant Tiger.


Well colour my world.


----------



## Joker

Genus.


----------



## Joker

Well she was dating a butcher.


----------



## fat hiker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Didn't know about that option.View attachment 137083


And that's a VOLVO hearse, just to add to the oddity. 

Possibly in Sweden? (Non-US plated car.)


----------



## fat hiker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137087


Excepting he's pressing on the clutch and the brake at the same time! (Three pedals visible; he's pressing on the left two.)


----------



## Joker

This should save me on eye bleach and you know who y'll are.


----------



## Joker

May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## Joker

Well that would explain it.


----------



## Joker

OY VEY a mouse!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason

As if 2020 weren't bad enough!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137194


And away we gooooo


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137207


I saw a lot of cougars at the Sr. Center.


----------



## Barrett

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137207


D'awww! Wookit da wittle kitty!


----------



## RVGleason

*Some guys are just chick magnets!


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137250


Wait, what? Hey I resemble that remark.


----------



## Joker

You all know you have been there.


----------



## Joker

Fear of clowns is something music can not fix.


----------



## Joker

And that's how the fight started.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137321


----------



## Joker

Some will get it.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Some will get it.
> View attachment 137333



...and some won't .

I need MORE information...


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> ...and some won't .
> 
> I need MORE information...


Yes, please for the poor Europeans


----------



## Sonic Purity

Aqw said:


> Yes, please for the poor Europeans


OK, i’ll do it.

I don’t know how to put in a link to just a few seconds of a YouTube video, so to go 0:54 seconds of this one and play it through 0:59 or 1:00:

and then consider that the picture is Mo of The Simpsons, and how Mr. Idle sang “more” as “mo”.

Mo bettah? (More better?)


----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> Yes, please for the poor Europeans


Google Moe the bartender from The Simpsons.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> OK, i’ll do it.
> 
> I don’t know how to put in a link to just a few seconds of a YouTube video, so to go 0:54 seconds of this one and play it through 0:59 or 1:00:
> 
> and then consider that the picture is Mo of The Simpsons, and how Mr. Idle sang “more” as “mo”.
> 
> Mo bettah? (More better?)


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> ...and some won't .
> 
> I need MORE information...


I guess I could have used another Moe.


----------



## Joker

Cheesy music is grate.


----------



## littlefairywren

You following me, camera guy?



Joker said:


> Google Moe the bartender from The Simpsons.
> View attachment 137355


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

If we had enough we had a day.


Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137374


If we had enough we had a day


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137374



In New Zealand we put our clocks forward on Sunday 27th September 2020 and thereby lose an hour of 2020. And that's as good as it gets. There was a film called that and now I will never be able to see it in the same light ever again.


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> In New Zealand we put our clocks forward on Sunday 27th September 2020 and thereby lose an hour of 2020. And that's as good as it gets. There was a film called that and now I will never be able to see it in the same light ever again.


It is good to have an hour less of 2020, it is such a terrible year


----------



## Funtastic curves

Aqw said:


> It is good to have an hour less of 2020, it is such a terrible year


I agree


----------



## AmyJo1976

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137374


I will definitely agree to that!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

2020


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> 2020View attachment 137379


I'm still at the middle of the slide thinking of a way to stop go back up.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just love this!


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137384


And this one?


----------



## Joker

Listen to me folks. It will only improve if we try to comply.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> And this one?View attachment 137389



No idea.

*mumbling Birmingham


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> And this one?View attachment 137389


Hot ham?


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> No idea.
> 
> *mumbling Birmingham


Fire 'em?


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> And this one?View attachment 137389


Burning Ham


----------



## Funtastic curves

Kids please don't try this at home


----------



## fat hiker

Sonic Purity said:


> OK, i’ll do it.
> 
> I don’t know how to put in a link to just a few seconds of a YouTube video, so to go 0:54 seconds of this one and play it through 0:59 or 1:00:
> 
> and then consider that the picture is Mo of The Simpsons, and how Mr. Idle sang “more” as “mo”.
> 
> Mo bettah? (More better?)



As a joke, it also plays on the inability of Americans to understand English accents. 

Billy Idol's speaking and singing accent is so south east England, soft 'r', flattened vowels and all!

As someone who grew up with many folks who spoke this way, in Eastern Canada, I have to think about jokes like this, because I distinctly hear Billy singing, "More, more, more", not "Mo, mo, mo" as my American friends do.

Simple example: How do you say the 'r' in Worcester? If you say it as a hard 'r', you're in Massachusetts; if you breathe it out as a soft sibilant, you're in England.


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> As a joke, it also plays on the inability of Americans to understand English accents.
> 
> Billy Idol's speaking and singing accent is so south east England, soft 'r', flattened vowels and all!
> 
> As someone who grew up with many folks who spoke this way, in Eastern Canada, I have to think about jokes like this, because I distinctly hear Billy singing, "More, more, more", not "Mo, mo, mo" as my American friends do.
> 
> Simple example: How do you say the 'r' in Worcester? If you say it as a hard 'r', you're in Massachusetts; if you breathe it out as a soft sibilant, you're in England.



I'm from England. We pronounce "Worcester" as Wusta. Most of the place names, which end in -cester are problematic for others. Leicester is Lesta and Gloucester is Glosta.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137405


I've been there too .


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> I'm from England. We pronounce "Worcester" as Wusta. Most of the place names, which end in -cester are problematic for others. Leicester is Lesta and Gloucester is Glosta.


I grew up in GDR, for some reason we had Worcestershire sauce for some dishes. 
And @Shotha: we definitely pronounced that wrong in so many ways


----------



## Barrett

Shotha said:


> I'm from England. We pronounce "Worcester" as Wusta. Most of the place names, which end in -cester are problematic for others. Leicester is Lesta and Gloucester is Glosta.


I've been training myself, ever since the film _The Perfect Storm_ (where the home port of the main characters was Gloucester, Massachusetts, and they called themselves [phonetically] "Glostamen"), to pronounce those words correctly. That was when it became glaringly obvious to me that we Yanks mangle the pronunciation.

"Worcestershire" was one I definitely butchered in multiple ways growing up (my mom would coat chicken in Worcestershire sauce and roast it, and it was magnificent), and I never got it right until just recently.

(like, two minutes ago, when I read your post ).

I think "Wershestershire" was the worst way.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> I grew up in GDR, for some reason we had Worcestershire sauce for some dishes.
> And @Shotha: we definitely pronounced that wrong in so many ways



We say Wustasher sauce. The best Worcestershire sauce (the original Worcestershire sauce) is by a company called Lea & Perrins. I can't cook without it. I put it in stews, soups, meat dishes and omelettes. You can even add it to a bloody Mary.


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137405



I've taken to going on virtual holidays.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## squeezablysoft

Shotha said:


> We say Wustasher sauce. The best Worcestershire sauce (the original Worcestershire sauce) is by a company called Lea & Perrins. I can't cook without it. I put it in stews, soups, meat dishes and omelettes. You can even add it to a bloody Mary.



I pronounce Worcestershire as "worster sure" and I'm sticking to it.  But I do know that Lea is pronounced "lee" and not "lee uh".


----------



## squeezablysoft

Someday...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I have like 100 Ozzy MEMEs so why not this one.


----------



## Joker

fat hiker said:


> As a joke, it also plays on the inability of Americans to understand English accents.
> 
> Billy Idol's speaking and singing accent is so south east England, soft 'r', flattened vowels and all!
> 
> As someone who grew up with many folks who spoke this way, in Eastern Canada, I have to think about jokes like this, because I distinctly hear Billy singing, "More, more, more", not "Mo, mo, mo" as my American friends do.
> 
> Simple example: How do you say the 'r' in Worcester? If you say it as a hard 'r', you're in Massachusetts; if you breathe it out as a soft sibilant, you're in England.


 I lived in Alberta for a time so my English is real messed up eh?


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137405


For some odd reason I think I may love you.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137412


The adventures of Rocky Raccoon.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

What's your favorite?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 137415
> 
> What's your favorite?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 137415
> 
> What's your favorite?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



Oh! KITT the talking Trans Am!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My favorite appears here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137418


Sometimes bad is bad...


----------



## Shotha

squeezablysoft said:


> I pronounce Worcestershire as "worster sure" and I'm sticking to it.  But I do know that Lea is pronounced "lee" and not "lee uh".



That's a widely accepted alternative pronunciation in England.


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 137415
> 
> What's your favorite?


 Like you have to ask?


----------



## Joker

My Great Grand father.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Colonial Warrior said:


> What's your favorite?


I can't just pick one. I'm a Bond girl for life


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Funtastic curves said:


> I can't just pick one. I'm a Bond girl for lifeView attachment 137428


I also like the Aston Martin. In particular this from the movie Johnny English!


----------



## fat hiker

Shotha said:


> I'm from England. We pronounce "Worcester" as Wusta. Most of the place names, which end in -cester are problematic for others. Leicester is Lesta and Gloucester is Glosta.


Exactly. I simplified it, but if you see "Worcester" and say "Wusta", you're from England. If you see that name and say "Warchester", you're from Massachusetts.


----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> I lived in Alberta for a time so my English is real messed up eh?


We Canadians can take pride in being a mishmash! With our own add-on words, of course - take off your tuque and your mukluks and come on in for some KD and poutine!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Because it's the truth.


----------



## Joker

It's true #2.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> It's true #2.
> View attachment 137439


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137440


That's the one I used on my ex-wife's cooking.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137437



Lol, you just won the thread 



Joker said:


> It's true #2.
> View attachment 137439


This reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw years ago that said
"Jesus loves you. Everyone else thinks you're an asshole"


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 137479


Umm well. I Ummm


----------



## Joker

Always read the fine print.


----------



## Joker

I think I found out how to Rick Roll the world.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> I think I found out how to Rick Roll the world.
> View attachment 137489


And this is the campaign's jingle!


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

And ice cream, and cheese cakes, and candy and maybe a milk shake then I can relate a lot better


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey

@Funtastic curves get those eyes checked, hurry!


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Barrett

Corey said:


> View attachment 137501


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## keith

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 137415
> 
> What's your favorite?


----------



## RVGleason

Two-Face’s Kitten.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Two-Face’s Kitten.
> 
> View attachment 137506


I saw this on Star Trek.


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


>


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 137509


----------



## Colonial Warrior

RVGleason said:


> Two-Face’s Kitten.
> 
> View attachment 137506


Yes, it is was!


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Been there done that.


----------



## Joker

Uncanny.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 137553


Puts a new meaning blow it out.


----------



## Joker

Peachy.


----------



## Joker




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

2020 has so many new problems..




But I was always a rebel.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137560


Been there done that failed.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> 2020 has so many new problems..
> View attachment 137562
> 
> 
> 
> But I was always a rebel.
> View attachment 137563


I don't see anything wrong with the combo you have on.
But then, I'm big on flannel shirts (and the patterns they come in), and I'm not really known as a fashion guru.

I mean, the dots on the mask are small, so they aren't garish (again, to my eyes), and the colors all complement each other, so...


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the combo you have on.
> But then, I'm big on flannel shirts (and the patterns they come in), and I'm not really known as a fashion guru.
> 
> I mean, the dots on the mask are small, so they aren't garish (again, to my eyes), and the colors all complement each other, so...


I must get a mask with larger dots then.


----------



## Joker

Well my American friends, Thanksgiving is about here so I thought I would give you my secret for perfect stuffing.


----------



## Joker

I got this from my dentist today.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey

It’s okay not to be okay. Sometimes, a back to lean on is worth more than all the words.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137591



I don’t even smoke weed and think this way.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Corey




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137595


I still have one.


----------



## Joker

Corey said:


> View attachment 137599


----------



## Joker

Mark my words.


----------



## Joker

Let me explain to you why my favorite word is Derp.


----------



## Joker

And we now know why the fairies in the woods were smiling.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Certain wealthy politicians when asked what they plan to do for the other 99% of us:


----------



## squeezablysoft

Y'all talking about Thanksgiving but aren't you forgetting something?


----------



## Joker

Some of you know a little about me. But yesterday I got too much sun I think.


----------



## Joker

This is so corny I had to laugh.


----------



## Joker

RUN FOREST RUN!!!!!!


----------



## Joker

Because.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> RUN FOREST RUN!!!!!!
> View attachment 137650


Rare photo of Treeroy Jenkins of the Huorn.



Spoiler



(that might be too nerdy a reference for many to get.)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> Rare photo of Treeroy Jenkins of the Huorn.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (that might be too nerdy a reference for many to get.)


----------



## Joker

This got me banned from FB for a week. LOL


----------



## DazzlingAnna

The Day Pythagoras Died...


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Dayeme35

View attachment 137699


----------



## Joker

Dayeme35 said:


> View attachment 137699


We really don't do political post here.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

OTOH, sometimes folly trumps politics.


----------



## Dayeme35

Joker said:


> We really don't do political post here.





Joker said:


> We really don't do political post here.


I understand that but in this case I wasn't trying to be political. Just stating the irony of someone saying something doesn't exist then they get said fictional illness, Thats all. Has nothing to do with political affiliations of any kind,


----------



## Joker

Dayeme35 said:


> I understand that but in this case I wasn't trying to be political. Just stating the irony of someone saying something doesn't exist then they get said fictional illness, Thats all. Has nothing to do with political affiliations of any kind,


I was just giving you advice before one of the admins does.


----------



## Dayeme35

Joker said:


> I was just giving you advice before one of the admins does.


I appreciate you . I don't want any trouble. I can take it down if that makes things easier. Thank you for the heads up . Seriously.


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Colonial Warrior

This image describes me more than a thousand words!


----------



## Joker

Dayeme35 said:


> I appreciate you . I don't want any trouble. I can take it down if that makes things easier. Thank you for the heads up . Seriously.


Just been here since the 90's. When we had a chat room.


----------



## Joker

Dayeme35 said:


> View attachment 137708


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> This image describes me more than a thousand words!
> View attachment 137711


Patty.


----------



## Shotha

Dayeme35 said:


> I appreciate you . I don't want any trouble. I can take it down if that makes things easier. Thank you for the heads up . Seriously.



An admin has beaten you to it.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Patty.


It looks like Patty Sanchez, cool!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I'll try to give an appropriate translation...

​
"It barrely couldn't be more beautiful..!"


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Two funny things from the 80s!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Another funny stuff from the 80s!


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> I'll try to give an appropriate translation...
> 
> View attachment 137718​
> "It barrely couldn't be more beautiful..!"


I understood that without translation. I believe my languages are returning.


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I understood that without translation. I believe my languages are returning.



We should have some fat-oriented language threads.


----------



## RVGleason

Technicalities, Technicalities!


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic we are Home Alone.


----------



## Joker

103.


----------



## Joker

Well now that's a Crock of beans.


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Joker

All this Pumpkin Spice crap needs to end.


----------



## Aqw

Joker said:


> All this Pumpkin Spice crap needs to end.


You have such amazing things in the US


----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> You have such amazing things in the US


Yes we call it Photoshop.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Yes we call it Photoshop.


I see my 2 largest fans are still here.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

We don't need photoshop for bizarre products ...






and @Joker about what kind of large are we talking here


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> We don't need photoshop for bizarre products ...
> and @Joker about what kind of large are we talking here


I always knew there is much of Germany in the US culture


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> We don't need photoshop for bizarre products ...
> 
> View attachment 137769
> View attachment 137770
> View attachment 137771
> 
> 
> and @Joker about what kind of large are we talking here


YUGE!


----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> I always knew there is much of Germany in the US culture


Now is someone could find me an Angela Merkel bottle opener.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Now is someone could find me an Angela Merkel bottle opener.


hmm... challenge accepted...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> hmm... challenge accepted...


Google had Zilch on one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Google had Zilch on one.


I found a cookie cutter by now.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> I found a cookie cutter by now.


Merkel *Biscuits, *


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Merkel *Biscuits, *


100% proof that we are not normal Miss Anna.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> 100% proof that we are not normal Miss Anna.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137772


 You telling me?


----------



## Joker

I know I am a lot older than many here but face it I remember the days of the past with a smirk.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> You telling me?
> 
> View attachment 137773


Wurst Sushi ever.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Wurst Sushi ever.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137775


Well Hot Diggity Dog on that one.


----------



## Joker

Now because of climate change we are getting these critters in Tennessee and I have to tell you that sometime it is like bowling on the highway. Kegeling on the Autobahn For Miss Anna.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Well it's a thought.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Sonic Purity

Shotha said:


> We say Wustasher sauce. The best Worcestershire sauce (the original Worcestershire sauce) is by a company called Lea & Perrins. I can't cook without it. I put it in stews, soups, meat dishes and omelettes. You can even add it to a bloody Mary.



Some adult once taught me to say “Wustasher”. It devolved into wor chester shire over the years.
+1 on Lea & Perrins.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Corey said:


> View attachment 137547


Detachable Penis — King Missile:


Finding the uncensored version of the video is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

My brain is a vacuum for knowledge.


----------



## Joker

How far is too far?


----------



## Joker

I remember this from when I was Young.


----------



## Aqw

Joker said:


> How far is too far?
> View attachment 137818


Photoshop again?


----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> Photoshop again?


Nope this is real.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Nope this is real.


----------



## Joker

This is a Fire Breathing Snail. They are often found in the kitchens of Taco Bells.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## littlefairywren

Highly disturbing hehe!


Joker said:


> My brain is a vacuum for knowledge.
> View attachment 137817


----------



## Joker

So wrong yet still they are my kids. 
Jewbacca.


----------



## Joker

Halloween is about to be here so I give you Freddy Kruger Mercury.


----------



## Joker

They grow up so fast these days.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Will it never end?


----------



## RVGleason

I know this is hard to read, but you can look at the pictures.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137835


----------



## Joker

Mayo that fake stuff is too sweet


----------



## Joker

I was about to post something real funny but instead I will post this.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RabbitScorpion

Joker said:


> Now because of climate change we are getting these critters in Tennessee and I have to tell you that sometime it is like bowling on the highway. Kegeling on the Autobahn For Miss Anna.
> View attachment 137776


Is this a Pangolin?
If it is, it didn't get to Tennessee by itself.

Pangolins are endemic to China. In fact, Pangolins are suspected with other species) of facilitating the genesis of SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that emerged in or near the Huanan Wet Market in Wuhan, Hebei, China, that causes COVID-19.


----------



## Barrett

RabbitScorpion said:


> Is this a Pangolin?



Armadillo


----------



## SneezeCheeze




----------



## SneezeCheeze




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Just when you think you've seen it all, $5.99 for bananas!!


----------



## Barrett

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137849


----------



## Aqw

A new global fashion


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> Armadillo


Yep it an Armadillo.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Maybe this goes in the music thread.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason

I’ve got the makings for a nice pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137881


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 137892


I am older than Yahoo. They said what?


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 137895


Okra leaves and we did that in the 60's in Iowa.


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 137894


May the farts be with you.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> I’ve got the makings for a nice pumpkin spice latte.
> 
> View attachment 137887


Pi?


----------



## Joker

OK so I do write Golden Gooks for a new generation.


----------



## Aqw

Some French: at last a picture of the brains of men


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I am older than Yahoo. They said what?


----------



## Aqw




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Sonic Purity




----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> View attachment 137916


 I used to dye my white dog with Jell-O and she loved it. I think because all the other dogs licked her to orgasms'.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

By George.


----------



## Joker

Seal of approval.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Only the truest on thy quest shall pass.


----------



## Joker

Iggy Pop to Star in Broadway Revival of Peter Pan


Rocker Iggy Pop plans to take the Broadway stage by storm next summer, in a rousing revival of the classic, Peter Pan. Lin-Manuel Miranda will direct. “I always loved Peter Pan” said Pop, “On…




madhousemagazine.com


----------



## Joker

A project must always be followed through from beginning to end.


----------



## Joker

Just ignore him Shirley.


----------



## Joker

I was not sure where to post this on Dimensions.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 137971


Saucy.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Murica.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Halloween Puns,


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Think about it.


----------



## Joker

You don't know her.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I was planning to buy a computer this weekend. Look what I found! Jejeje!


----------



## Joker

Madonna after they transfer her brain to a robot body.


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> I was planning to buy a computer this weekend. Look what I found! Jejeje!
> 
> Don't laugh I have a computer that has A and B floppy drives that I use to save stuff that other people find. One had a bunch of old family photos on a set of floppy disk.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Colonial Warrior said:


> I was planning to buy a computer this weekend. Look what I found! Jejeje!



Classics. I have a Mac Plus—older than the SE (it looks like) in the first pic you posted—hooked up and ready to go. Bootable from an external hard drive, external Zip drive, or floppy.



> Don't laugh I have a computer that has A and B floppy drives that I use to save stuff that other people find. One had a bunch of old family photos on a set of floppy disk.



That’s a valuable service: having old working equipment supporting obsolete media formats. I’ve had people send me things like SyQuest cartridges to pull files off that they want.

Since this is the humor thread and we’re discussing computers, here’s a screenshot of that amazing day in San Francisco when it was either colder than absolute zero (featured text temperature, upper left), or hotter than hell (map):


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Classics. I have a Mac Plus—older than the SE (it looks like) in the first pic you posted—hooked up and ready to go. Bootable from an external hard drive, external Zip drive, or floppy.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a valuable service: having old working equipment supporting obsolete media formats. I’ve had people send me things like SyQuest cartridges to pull files off that they want.
> 
> Since this is the humor thread and we’re discussing computers, here’s a screenshot of that amazing day in San Francisco when it was either colder than absolute zero (featured text temperature, upper left), or hotter than hell (map):
> View attachment 138023


 A working Amiga too.


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 138029


 Tell me about it.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 138052


That was easy. I was in Egypt.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

That Darn Bird!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

And now on to a new month of bad puns.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Because I am still laughing. My friend posted this and I stole it.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> View attachment 138105


If we’re going there, i’m sicking Pun Dog on you—and everyone—in a 2-parter:


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> If we’re going there, i’m sicking Pun Dog on you—and everyone—in a 2-parter:
> View attachment 138107
> 
> View attachment 138108


That makes you sicker than me.


----------



## Joker

It was a hit with the hens and chicks on the farm.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> It was a hit with the hens and chicks on the farm.View attachment 138109


Actually Lady was a proper noun, and the lyrics were:

 Lay Lady lay
Lay more eggs
you big-ass
hennnn


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Actually Lady was a proper noun, and the lyrics were:
> 
> Lay Lady lay
> Lay more eggs
> you big-ass
> hennnn


And another dead egg laid in the house of straw.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Pun Dog is back, with the answer to the question PD posed back in post #2,564:




Express Yourself — Charles Wright & the Watts 103rd. Street Rhythm Band


----------



## Joker

Wrong side for sure.


----------



## Joker

Because we need this now.


----------



## Joker

Why yes I am part German.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## DazzlingAnna

In the green glass jar: red curry paste
In the red glass jar: green curry paste



Kann man so machen...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> In the green glass jar: red curry paste
> In the red glass jar: green curry paste
> 
> View attachment 138143
> 
> Kann man so machen...


I am still fascinated... look at the rows of my comment. exact same length. 

These are the small things that make my day.


----------



## Aqw

and the green curry paste with red on the label looks quite green.


----------



## Aqw

and the green one, a bit red, no?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> and the green curry paste with red on the label looks quite green.


brown, don't they look brown, both of them?


----------



## Aqw

Yes, when you mix red and green you have brown. It is the same paste in both jars


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Greetings to the transmission!


----------



## littlefairywren

I must be tired because this made me laugh a bit too hard lol.


----------



## Aqw

I calculated my BMI. For my weight I should be 7'2. Well, I'm not fat, I'm just too short.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 138160​


This graph is spot on! lol!


----------



## Joker

Think about it.


----------



## Joker

I know I came here for something.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 138198


That does not look safe! lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> Think about it.
> View attachment 138162


Could have been worse. He could have challenged a HillBilly fiddle player in Kentucky, then he would have been beaten and shot at the same time! lol :b


----------



## Joker

Look on the bright side of life.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Translation: "The cold weather is bullying against the single ones."


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Translation: "Help wanted: Companionship for the cold weather."


----------



## littlefairywren

2020 in a nutshell....


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

My Thanksgiving cake looks like Shat.


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL this doesn't rate as something to "eat with the eyes."


Joker said:


> My Thanksgiving cake looks like Shat.
> View attachment 138228


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> LOL this doesn't rate as something to "eat with the eyes."


Truth.


----------



## Joker

2020 will get you no matter how hard you try to avoid it.


----------



## Joker

In case some of you have not noticed I made a chart to explain some things about me.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Travel plans these days, expectations vs. reality.


----------



## Joker

So I was asked to find the youngest photo of me I think I was always divided on this one.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> ​


Like you will ever remember me anyway.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> thank you, it made my day.
> I'll try a translation.
> "The secret group plotting to control the planet ask people to stop revealing their secret plans on YouTube"
> 
> View attachment 138227​


----------



## Aqw

Captchas are getting really hard these days


----------



## Barrett

Aqw said:


> Captchas are getting really hard these days
> 
> View attachment 138244


Trick captcha -- there are no parallel (consecutive) fifths in those pictures.
Not that i can see, anyway.


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> Captchas are getting really hard these days
> 
> View attachment 138244



I can't find any. Am I missing something?


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> I can't find any. Am I missing something?


I didn't event know what a parallel fith was


----------



## Shotha

We got our knuckles rapped in music class for using consecutive fifths.


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> We got our knuckles rapped in music class for using consecutive fifths.


awfull


----------



## Joker

Start spreading the news...


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Would someone please help me tuna this guitar?


----------



## Joker

I just love the new Google translator.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

A funny picture directly from my pantry. 
Apparently whenever I am shopping groceries and end up in front of powdered sugar/ icing sugar I remember that there is one package open (there are actually two...) and I might need another package.



BTW I need approximately one package per year.


----------



## littlefairywren

I had no idea I was microwaving at everyone lol


----------



## Sonic Purity

littlefairywren said:


> I had no idea I was microwaving at everyone lol
> View attachment 138289


OK, this is too old to be easily findable on today’s WWW, as it dates back to the 1980s or 1990s. There was an actual TV show in the U.S. with an obscure microwave oven cooking specialist chef whose name i don’t remember where the entire half hour show was about microwave oven cooking. This chef actually ended every show with a very small hand wave goodbye that he actually called out loud a micro wave.

Sorry i don’t have evidence to show you. It was real, and mostly ridiculous.


----------



## Joker

Because it's true.


----------



## Joker

And for those older folks here.


----------



## Joker

Wurst MEME ever.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Sonic Purity




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Bad Kitty.


----------



## Joker

Happy Thanksgiving my American friends.


----------



## Joker

Want to monkey around you big ape?


----------



## squeezablysoft

Shotha said:


> We got our knuckles rapped in music class for using consecutive fifths.



My dad kept consecutive fifths in his desk at work. Mom always got mad when he came home smelling of them.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

You know who you are.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

We may have an answer to an age old question.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Sorry Miss Anna.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Sorry Miss Anna.
> View attachment 138361




Well, when it comes to food I prefer non-verbal communication.


----------



## Joker

Nice try.


----------



## Joker

At the Ford Theater.


----------



## Joker

Don't call me stupid.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Well..I I umm.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

Think outside the tank.


----------



## Joker

Funerals 1/2 off today only.


----------



## Joker

Bare with me here as this is for science.


----------



## Joker

Things that make you go Hmmmm.


----------



## Joker

This is just so wrong.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Uh , can I see the one with pineapple again..?!

​


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> Uh , can I see the one with pineapple again..?!
> 
> View attachment 138393​


Honestly, the baked beans are the only thing wrong with that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

Organic is so passé


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Uh , can I see the one with pineapple again..?!
> 
> View attachment 138393​


That which has been seen can never be unseen.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Organic is so passé
> View attachment 138403


----------



## Joker

I am a Treker and I busted up.


----------



## Joker

2020 has been pretty rough on all of us.


----------



## DJ_S

Will you..


----------



## Joker




----------



## DJ_S




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Because 2020.


----------



## Joker

Just imagine that Jan 1st 2021 will be the first birthday of 2020.


----------



## Joker

Well I did say no pineapple.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Well I did say no pineapple.
> View attachment 138454


oh dear...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> oh dear...


No deer involved.


----------



## Joker

Drink up folks.


----------



## RVGleason

Bowling for Friskies!


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> Drink up folks.
> View attachment 138455


Cheese in a can has always fascinated me. We don't have it here (at least I've never found it), but does it taste cheesy? Like real cheese I mean hehe PNI. Btw we need a upchuck emoji!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Drink up folks.
> View attachment 138455


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> Cheese in a can has always fascinated me. We don't have it here (at least I've never found it), but does it taste cheesy? Like real cheese I mean hehe PNI. Btw we need a upchuck emoji!



We have cheese spread in jars.


----------



## Sonic Purity

littlefairywren said:


> Cheese in a can has always fascinated me. We don't have it here (at least I've never found it), but does it taste cheesy? Like real cheese I mean hehe PNI. Btw we need a upchuck emoji!


Cheese food products are gateway cheese-ish almost-cheeses to the real thing. They’re part of what in this household are called the Fluorescent Food Group: processed foods so colorful that they light up the eyes as much or more than the taste buds. Cheetos® are a familiar product in this food group.

In the mists of the dysfunctional past, as a pre-teen/early teen, i could not handle actual cheese (for reasons unknown to this day). Started briefly with canned pseudo-cheese, manufactured by professionals to have a zingy, pleasing taste to warped American taste buds of the era (at least mine). Moved from there to squeeze cheeses: plastic sausage-shaped containers with a reclosable opening: similar material without the propellant. From there i moved to the same stuff in glass jars, likely similar to what Shotha mentions. Here’s an illustration i found of the latter 2 categories:
​Note the Chicago 90, Ill. address. Apart from illin’ and illness and related puns, that tells us that this ad predates USPS Zip codes, so it would be from the very early 1960s or second half of the 1950s. The products looked about the same when i had them in the early 1970s.

After the jar cheese food products, i finally made it to real cheese (circa mid-adolescence), and have never looked back.

Here’s what your complexion looks like if you eat too much from the fluorescent food group:



PNI?

Pinochle Nitrogen Infusion?
Perpetual Nutmeg Immersion?
Pacific Northwestern Indigo?
Punch Nards Indecisively?

I don’t actually know littlefairywren’s intended meaning. Guessing is more fun than taking all of 20 seconds to look it up. Actually i just did look it up now right before posting, and none of what’s listed makes sense in this context. Prescott New Instructions is the top-rated real-world answer on the site i checked.


----------



## Joker

About right.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> About right.
> View attachment 138479


At least it isn't yellow!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sonic Purity said:


> Cheese food products are gateway cheese-ish almost-cheeses to the real thing. They’re part of what in this household are called the Fluorescent Food Group: processed foods so colorful that they light up the eyes as much or more than the taste buds. Cheetos® are a familiar product in this food group.
> 
> In the mists of the dysfunctional past, as a pre-teen/early teen, i could not handle actual cheese (for reasons unknown to this day). Started briefly with canned pseudo-cheese, manufactured by professionals to have a zingy, pleasing taste to warped American taste buds of the era (at least mine). Moved from there to squeeze cheeses: plastic sausage-shaped containers with a reclosable opening: similar material without the propellant. From there i moved to the same stuff in glass jars, likely similar to what Shotha mentions. Here’s an illustration i found of the latter 2 categories:
> View attachment 138477​Note the Chicago 90, Ill. address. Apart from illin’ and illness and related puns, that tells us that this ad predates USPS Zip codes, so it would be from the very early 1960s or second half of the 1950s. The products looked about the same when i had them in the early 1970s.
> 
> After the jar cheese food products, i finally made it to real cheese (circa mid-adolescence), and have never looked back.
> 
> Here’s what your complexion looks like if you eat too much from the fluorescent food group:
> View attachment 138478
> 
> 
> PNI?
> 
> Pinochle Nitrogen Infusion?
> Perpetual Nutmeg Immersion?
> Pacific Northwestern Indigo?
> Punch Nards Indecisively?
> 
> I don’t actually know littlefairywren’s intended meaning. Guessing is more fun than taking all of 20 seconds to look it up. Actually i just did look it up now right before posting, and none of what’s listed makes sense in this context. Prescott New Instructions is the top-rated real-world answer on the site i checked.


Thank you for that @Sonic Purity and the imagery. Oh...NPI "no pun intended."


----------



## littlefairywren

❤


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Sonic Purity

In the foodie holiday spirit:


----------



## Barrett

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 138482


Hmmm, that seems vaguely familiar...

Oh, YEAH! Now I remember...
(actual present-day footage.)
(like, I mean, THIS morning.)






Suspect, a known serial paper-product killer, is currently at-large.

Archive footage from a previous incident shows suspect after a grueling search and chase, following a horrifically grisly attack on a roll of paper towels,
(warning, crime scene photo is graphic, and might be distressing to sensitive viewers)


Spoiler










when he was finally surrounded and confronted at his high-altitude lair three rooms away.
His response was:
"Yeah, I did it. What're YOU gonna do about it?? COME AT ME, BRO!"


Spoiler


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

It's the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

View attachment 138485



Aqw said:


> View attachment 138484


haha. yeah, and it is not just a pronouncing issue...

EN "What is it?"
FR "Qu'est-ce que ce?" (What is it that it is?)

edit: 

And thinking about numbers 80+


----------



## Joker

No comment.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> At least it isn't yellow!


I will get working on that for you.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RabbitScorpion

Sonic Purity said:


> Cheese food products are gateway cheese-ish almost-cheeses to the real thing. They’re part of what in this household are called the Fluorescent Food Group: processed foods so colorful that they light up the eyes as much or more than the taste buds. Cheetos® are a familiar product in this food group.
> 
> In the mists of the dysfunctional past, as a pre-teen/early teen, i could not handle actual cheese (for reasons unknown to this day). Started briefly with canned pseudo-cheese, manufactured by professionals to have a zingy, pleasing taste to warped American taste buds of the era (at least mine). Moved from there to squeeze cheeses: plastic sausage-shaped containers with a reclosable opening: similar material without the propellant. From there i moved to the same stuff in glass jars, likely similar to what Shotha mentions. Here’s an illustration i found of the latter 2 categories:
> View attachment 138477​Note the Chicago 90, Ill. address. Apart from illin’ and illness and related puns, that tells us that this ad predates USPS Zip codes, so it would be from the very early 1960s or second half of the 1950s. The products looked about the same when i had them in the early 1970s.
> 
> After the jar cheese food products, i finally made it to real cheese (circa mid-adolescence), and have never looked back.
> 
> Here’s what your complexion looks like if you eat too much from the fluorescent food group:
> View attachment 138478
> 
> 
> PNI?
> 
> Pinochle Nitrogen Infusion?
> Perpetual Nutmeg Immersion?
> Pacific Northwestern Indigo?
> Punch Nards Indecisively?
> 
> I don’t actually know littlefairywren’s intended meaning. Guessing is more fun than taking all of 20 seconds to look it up. Actually i just did look it up now right before posting, and none of what’s listed makes sense in this context. Prescott New Instructions is the top-rated real-world answer on the site i checked.



Kraft still sells spreadable cheese in those same glasses.

The "Old English" flavor was my favorite.

I love that Futura font as well.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 138485
> 
> 
> haha. yeah, and it is not just a pronouncing issue...
> 
> EN "What is it?"
> FR "Qu'est-ce que ce?" (What is it that it is?)
> 
> edit:
> 
> And thinking about numbers 80+



All these little quirks of French are because French is what happened, when the Celtic speaking Gauls started to speak Vulgar Latin.

Celtic languages often have elaborate locutions such as "Qu'est-ce que c'est?" (What is it that it is?)

Most Celtic languages have a vigesimal (in 20's) counting system rather than a decimal counting system. Remains of it can be seen in French soixante-dix (sixty-ten), quatre-vingts (four-twenties) and quatre-vingt-dix (four-twenty-ten).


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> All these little quirks of French are because French is what happened, when the Celtic speaking Gauls started to speak Vulgar Latin.
> 
> Celtic languages often have elaborate locutions such as "Qu'est-ce que c'est?" (What is it that it is?)
> 
> Most Celtic languages have a vigesimal (in 20's) counting system rather than a decimal counting system. Remains of it can be seen in French soixante-dix (sixty-ten), quatre-vingts (four-twenties) and quatre-vingt-dix (four-twenty-ten).



@Shotha thanks for additional information.

I have vivid memories when I had to name my year of birth (1979- mille neuf cent soixante-60 dix 10 -neuf 9) and the current date (around 1995= mill-neuf cent quatre 4 vingt 20 quinze 15) in French class. Not fun for beginners. 
Was a bit of a math class though.

And for whatever reason I always confuse 20 and 60. At university, I always made my fellow students amused when I introduced myself as a 60-year-old.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> All these little quirks of French are because French is what happened, when the Celtic speaking Gauls started to speak Vulgar Latin.
> 
> Celtic languages often have elaborate locutions such as "Qu'est-ce que c'est?" (What is it that it is?)
> 
> Most Celtic languages have a vigesimal (in 20's) counting system rather than a decimal counting system. Remains of it can be seen in French soixante-dix (sixty-ten), quatre-vingts (four-twenties) and quatre-vingt-dix (four-twenty-ten).


 Le Car.


----------



## Joker

I made them artistic.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Shotha thanks for additional information.
> 
> I have vivid memories when I had to name my year of birth (1979- mille neuf cent soixante-60 dix 10 -neuf 9) and the current date (around 1995= mill-neuf cent quatre 4 vingt 20 quinze 15) in French class. Not fun for beginners.
> Was a bit of a math class though.
> 
> And for whatever reason I always confuse 20 and 60. At university, I always made my fellow students amused when I introduced myself as a 60-year-old.


English and age are always the easy ones. We used to just use latan math.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Le Car.


?


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> ?


in the late 70s and early 80's there was a car called LeCar. I had one. LOL


----------



## Joker

Some of you know that before Covid I was a DJ for a senior center and for nursing homes. I am also a nerd.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I made them artistic.
> View attachment 138506
> View attachment 138506


 Piss Snow Cones for those who believe 2020 is just a dream. LOL


----------



## Aqw

Joker said:


> in the late 70s and early 80's there was a car called LeCar. I had one. LOL


Yes Le Car by Renault. An attempt of a French make to sell cars in the US.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> in the late 70s and early 80's there was a car called LeCar. I had one. LOL



Une voiture franglaise.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RabbitScorpion

Shotha said:


> All these little quirks of French are because French is what happened, when the Celtic speaking Gauls started to speak Vulgar Latin.
> 
> Celtic languages often have elaborate locutions such as "Qu'est-ce que c'est?" (What is it that it is?)
> 
> Most Celtic languages have a vigesimal (in 20's) counting system rather than a decimal counting system. Remains of it can be seen in French soixante-dix (sixty-ten), quatre-vingts (four-twenties) and quatre-vingt-dix (four-twenty-ten).



For years, the only French expression I could remember was "CBEFT, Canal soixante dix huit, Windsor.

Yes, it was Channel 78(!), hard to get a stable picture if there were any significant wind.

Sadly, the government shutdown down the Francophone service transmitters about 10 years ago.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Joker said:


> in the late 70s and early 80's there was a car called LeCar. I had one. LOL



The price of gasoline skyrocketed in 1979, and every automaker in the market rushed to get their little foreign car to the US market.

I believe the LeCar was a rebadged Renault 4.


----------



## Joker

RabbitScorpion said:


> The price of gasoline skyrocketed in 1979, and every automaker in the market rushed to get their little foreign car to the US market.
> 
> I believe the LeCar was a rebadged Renault 4.


I know I could drive from Kansas to Tennessee on a tank of gas.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I know I could drive from Kansas to Tennessee on a tank of gas.



In New Zealand, we have British tourists, who can drive from Auckland to Christchurch and back, about 2146 kilometres or 1333 mile on a single tank of petrol (gas). Moreover, they can do this without stopping for anything to eat or drink or for a "comfort stop". LOL.


----------



## Aqw

RabbitScorpion said:


> The price of gasoline skyrocketed in 1979, and every automaker in the market rushed to get their little foreign car to the US market.
> 
> I believe the LeCar was a rebadged Renault 4.


Renault 5 rather, I believe


----------



## Joker

We have all seen it.


----------



## Barrett

Kids say the darnedest things...


----------



## RVGleason

A husband and wife went Christmas shopping at the mall. The husband wandered off, so his wife called him and asked where he was.

“Remember that jewelry store we went to 10 years ago?” the husband asked. “You saw that beautiful diamond necklace, and I said that I couldn’t afford it then, but one day when I had a little more money, I would buy it for you.”

“Yes, I remember,” his wife said, trying to catch her breath.

“Well, I’m at the donut store next door to it.”


----------



## Joker

Feels like it.


----------



## RVGleason

Christmas will always be as long as we stand heart to heart and hand in hand. —Dr. Seuss


----------



## Barrett




----------



## AmyJo1976

I'm not sire why the site doesn't notify me when this thread has a post, I created it lol!


----------



## Barrett

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm not sire why the site doesn't notify me when this thread has a post, I created it lol!


Check up near the top of the page, just above the upper-right corner of the first post.
You may have accidentally clicked the "Unwatch" button at some point, in which case it would currently say "Watch."
If it does say "Watch," just click it, then you should start to get notifications for this thread again.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

Barrett said:


> Check up near the top of the page, just above the upper-right corner of the first post.
> You may have accidentally clicked the "Unwatch" button at some point, in which case it would currently say "Watch."
> If it does say "Watch," just click it, then you should start to get notifications for this thread again.


It says watch, always has  It's just lately, I'll get a notification and they'll be three days worth of posts that I've missed


----------



## Barrett

AmyJo1976 said:


> It says watch, always has  It's just lately, I'll get a notification and they'll be three days worth of posts that I've missed


I have a few threads that I am supposed to get notifications on, also, but I don't. There might be something not working properly.

But if that button says "Watch," then technically you aren't set to receive notifications from this thread. Try clicking it so that it changes to "Unwatch" and see what happens when people post to the thread.


----------



## Sonic Purity

AmyJo1976 said:


> It says watch, always has  It's just lately, I'll get a notification and they'll be three days worth of posts that I've missed



What about the reboot method?: Unwatch, wait an hour or so, re-Watch



Barrett said:


> I have a few threads that I am supposed to get notifications on, also, but I don't. There might be something not working properly.



I’ve thought that i’ve noticed this too, but i haven’t kept careful enough track to know 1) which threads, 2) that it’s not (my) user error.


----------



## AmyJo1976

It's not that big of a deal, I just wondered why I would see posts and then go to the thread and find some three or four days old that I've missed in a thread that I'm supposed to get notifications for. I'm not complaining or anything, I just thought it was strange. Maybe something wrong or something?


----------



## Barrett

Sonic Purity said:


> I’ve thought that i’ve noticed this too, but i haven’t kept careful enough track to know 1) which threads, 2) that it’s not (my) user error.


It might be an issue with timing.

If I come to the site, but I don't have any notifications, I click on "What's New" in the top bar to see what has been posted since my last visit.
Sometimes, some of the threads that I am watching (which happens by default automatically if you post in a thread, unless you change it in your Settings), that have the red eye icon, are in the list of threads with new posts, but I haven't received notification of it.

I've recently noticed that this sometimes happens when I haven't contributed to a particular thread in a while.
But, I haven't figured out if that happens consistently yet, and if it does, what the window of time is before your "watched" status on a thread goes wonky.
(when the red eye icon is still next to the thread in the "New" list, but you don't get notifications for it.)

And now to bring the thread back on topic:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Like I said, it's not that big of a deal and I didn't mean to start anything honestly. I just want to enjoy thing like the last post when they happen in one of my most favorite threads. That all  I love this community and all it's members and I just became a lifetime supporter. I hope everyone that loves it as much as I do will too


----------



## Barrett

AmyJo1976 said:


> Like I said, it's not that big of a deal and I didn't mean to start anything honestly. I just want to enjoy thing like the last post when they happen in one of my most favorite threads. That all  I love this community and all it's members and I just became a lifetime supporter. I hope everyone that loves it as much as I do will too



I know. I just wanted to help (and probably got carried away. not sure if you can tell by looking at me, but self-moderation is sometimes an issue.  )


----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm not sire why the site doesn't notify me when this thread has a post, I created it lol!


Well Sire I am not sure.


----------



## Munchausen

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 138548



I think your Batmobile has one too many wheels... or perhaps it's up on jack stands on the other side.


----------



## Barrett

Wouldst thou like to live deliciously?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Larry's word of the day.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> Well Sire I am not sure.


That happens when you literally have fat fingers lol!


----------



## Barrett

AmyJo1976 said:


> That happens when you literally have fat fingers lol!


Can confirm.


----------



## fat hiker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 138485
> 
> 
> haha. yeah, and it is not just a pronouncing issue...
> 
> EN "What is it?"
> FR "Qu'est-ce que ce?" (What is it that it is?)
> 
> edit:
> 
> And thinking about numbers 80+


But really, "C'est quoi?" also does nicely!


----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> Le Car.


In France, Le Car stops at Le Parking near Le Drugstore these days.....


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> But really, "C'est quoi?" also does nicely!



It sounds a little blunt and impolite. Anyway, it's not a "gallicisme". When I learned that the French were really Celts, who had decided to start speaking Vulgar Latin instead of their own language(s), they and their culture suddenly became much more exciting.


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> It sounds a little blunt and impolite. Anyway, it's not a "gallicisme". When I learned that the French were really Celts, who had decided to start speaking Vulgar Latin instead of their own language(s), they and their culture suddenly became much more exciting.


_C'est quoi_ is in deed a little impolite. _Qu'est-ce_ can also, sometimes be appropriate.
French is in deed a good mixture of different languages, celtic of course, latin in deed but also a lot of greek. All cultures with a good food and eating tradition


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> _C'est quoi_ is in deed a little impolite. _Qu'est-ce_ can also, sometimes be appropriate.
> French is in deed a good mixture of different languages, celtic of course, latin in deed but also a lot of greek. All cultures with a good food and eating tradition



"Qu'est-ce?" is somewhat less barbed and more polite than "C'est quoi?"

Of course, English is much more of a mongrel language than French is, although French is much more of a mongrel than Italian or Castilian Spanish.

The outstanding feature of French is its huge array of vowels and diphthongs, which are skillfully exploited by French poets and lyricists. The verse , which comes to mind, as I listen to the rain falling as I write this is the second verse of Paul Verlaine's beautiful and evocative poem about his depression:-

Ô bruit doux de la pluie
Par terre et sur les toits!
Pour un cœur qui s'ennuie,
Ô le chant de la pluie!

Translation:-
Oh gentle sound of the rain
On the ground and on the rooves!
For a heart that is weary,
Oh the sound of the rain!
(My translation)

The range of vowels and diphthongs used in the verse puts to shame all other familiar European languages with the exception maybe of Portuguese. It is because of these fluid sonorities that French is so regularly thought by westerners to be the language of love and romance.


----------



## Aqw

Shotha said:


> "Qu'est-ce?" is somewhat less barbed and more polite than "C'est quoi?"
> 
> Of course, English is much more of a mongrel language than French is, although French is much more of a mongrel than Italian or Castilian Spanish.
> 
> The outstanding feature of French is its huge array of vowels and diphthongs, which are skillfully exploited by French poets and lyricists. The verse , which comes to mind, as I listen to the rain falling as I write this is the second verse of Paul Verlaine's beautiful and evocative poem about his depression:-
> 
> Ô bruit doux de la pluie
> Par terre et sur les toits!
> Pour un cœur qui s'ennuie,
> Ô le chant de la pluie!
> 
> Translation:-
> Oh gentle sound of the rain
> On the ground and on the rooves!
> For a heart that is weary,
> Oh the sound of the rain!
> (My translation)
> 
> The range of vowels and diphthongs used in the verse puts to shame all other familiar European languages with the exception maybe of Portuguese. It is because of these fluid sonorities that French is so regularly thought by westerners to be the language of love and romance.


I'm amazed and impressed by your knowledge of French and your ability to analyze it. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Joker

Just a warning men.


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> I'm amazed and impressed by your knowledge of French and your ability to analyze it. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.



I used to be a translator, interpreter and language teacher.


----------



## Joker

No excuses folks.


----------



## Joker

You can never unsee this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Take the kids.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

Accidentally deleting a Dimensions date request and forgetting the other person’s screen name!


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 138563


Well you do know my alter ego and I am so stealing this.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Accidentally deleting a Dimensions date request and forgetting the other person’s screen name!
> View attachment 138564


It was not me so there is one off.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Take the kids.
> View attachment 138561


 My daughter is still laughing. I told her I had tickets to take the kids to the show.


----------



## Joker

I really can't stop laughing.


----------



## Joker

And It was a silent night.


----------



## Joker

Make do with what you have.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Best packaging I have seen in a while :


----------



## Joker

I think we may need to talk to the marketing department.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> I think we may need to talk to the marketing department.
> View attachment 138599


I dunno. That's a pretty good deal, though.


----------



## Joker

How to insult Captain Kirk.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason

Oh, Hi!


----------



## Barrett

RVGleason said:


> Oh, Hi!
> 
> View attachment 138618


Obviously, the dog did it.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

So I took a chance and got the Russian Sputnik COVID-19 shot.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It happens.


----------



## Joker

And now you know.


----------



## Joker

No room is safe from Dad Jokes.


----------



## Joker

A little language and lingo.


----------



## Joker

Sometimes I am her. Sometimes I have had that one beer enough.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Some of you don't know I am an inventor. Here is my latest for some home vloggers.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

OOPs


----------



## Joker

The perfect redneck Christmas sweater.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Sometimes I am her. Sometimes I have had that one beer enough.
> View attachment 138639


This is from a lesbian friend of mine,


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> The perfect redneck Christmas sweater.
> View attachment 138662


It isn't Christmas until I've watched this.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> It isn't Christmas until I've watched this.


And I imagine that.


----------



## Joker

I really think I have no other reason in life than to make prudes grin.


----------



## Aqw

Joker said:


> Some of you don't know I am an inventor. Here is my latest for some home vloggers.
> 
> View attachment 138642


The Us are such an amazing country


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> I really think I have no other reason in life than to make prudes grin.
> View attachment 138663


Add a tornado so you get Da Brie, to make it a gourmet bacon cheeseburger.



Spoiler



Not my fault; I haven't had coffee yet.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Funny Cartoons That All Cat Owners Will Understand


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Well ... 





And as we are already in these universes: my friend just told me she had to look up this "little green gremlin" her son wants as present.


----------



## littlefairywren

Oops hehe...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

My mind is Blown.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Meanwhile at Karencon.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 138693


Dogging your other.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

Ironic as all hell.


----------



## Joker

You tell them Mom.


----------



## Joker

Is someone trying to tell me something? It's a Chemistree.


----------



## Joker

Sorry but it made me laugh. Peek A Boo.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 138754


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

It's my favorite time of the year.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Whenever I need something to smile or to get into the mood of laughing out loud I search the internet for cake fail or baking fails..
here some I like...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Whenever I need something to smile or to get into the mood of laughing out loud I search the internet for cake fail or baking fails..
> here some I like...
> 
> View attachment 138760
> View attachment 138761
> 
> View attachment 138762


Olaf!


----------



## Joker

Depends on how you look at it.


----------



## littlefairywren

If they looked like this, I wouldn't know whether to pet it, feed it or have it sleep on my lap lol. 


Joker said:


> Sorry but it made me laugh. Peek A Boo.
> View attachment 138752


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> If they looked like this, I wouldn't know whether to pet it, feed it or have it sleep on my lap lol.


No comment.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

For those who have the chance of getting snow at their winter time!


----------



## Joker

Things that make you go WTF?


----------



## Joker

This is a true story, It happened just today,

Note ACME is a beer distributor here in town
Weirdest wrong # call ever and I got it today.
Caller: Yes ACME the C02 tank you just sent me won't flow.
Me: I think you have the wrong #
Caller: No I have it set at the right PSI just like I was trained.
Me: This is Larry and you have my home not ACME.
Caller: Will it cost extra for me to have you come from home to fix this?
Me: Listen I will do this as a favor but before you call me back it may take a few hours.
Caller: OK thanks I have bottled beer to last until then.
Me: call the Warehouse and order more bottled beer too.
Caller: Good Idea.
Me: Thanks for calling.
I blocked the # right after I hung up.



Yes it was me that got the call.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

A time back we were talking about how weird English is. Well this proves it.


----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> It sounds a little blunt and impolite. Anyway, it's not a "gallicisme". When I learned that the French were really Celts, who had decided to start speaking Vulgar Latin instead of their own language(s), they and their culture suddenly became much more exciting.



A bit late to the show - I used a lot on written language this expression because I can't remember to write correclly the proper french expression used by DA a couple of pages back -"Qu'est-ce?". "C'est quoi?" is more a Belgicism since it is used mainly in Belgium or more accurately (Belgian French)

Sorry for the thread drift


----------



## Joker

Back to thread drifts mor about English. Why we put spaces between words.


----------



## Joker

And that's how the fight started.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

I think I have finely made sense of 2020.


----------



## Joker

And then we have an olde English lesson.


----------



## Joker

When Dad Jokes grow up.


----------



## Joker

As some of you know I sometimes write Dad Jokes for my daughter so she can tell them to the grandchildren that I have not seen since March do to one being born with one kidney and the fact I work with a section of society that is not known for proper hygiene. Today I came up with this one while watching an old movie. BTW I am in quarantine because Monday 2 people I was working with both came down with COVID-19 Wednesday morning.


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> A bit late to the show - I used a lot on written language this expression because I can't remember to write correclly the proper french expression used by DA a couple of pages back -"Qu'est-ce?". "C'est quoi?" is more a Belgicism since it is used mainly in Belgium or more accurately (Belgian French)
> 
> Sorry for the thread drift



Gallicisms are the turns of phrase considered to be peculiar to French. Where they are more or less commonly used in "la Francophonie" is not relevant to the meaning of "gallicisms" that I'm describing. They include phrases like "C'est quoi?", "Qu'est-ce que c'est?", "Il y a", numerals above 60, and many more. They are unique to French amongst the Romance languages. What is linguistically interesting about these phrases is that the seem to be modeled upon phrases from the Gaulish languages and dialects. Gaulish was a Celtic language. Similar turns of phrase can be found in modern Celtic languages such as Breton, Welsh and Irish.

Sorry for even more thread drift.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Gallicisms are the turns of phrase considered to be peculiar to French. Where they are more or less commonly used in "la Francophonie" is not relevant to the meaning of "gallicisms" that I'm describing. They include phrases like "C'est quoi?", "Qu'est-ce que c'est?", "Il y a", numerals above 60, and many more. They are unique to French amongst the Romance languages. What is linguistically interesting about these phrases is that the seem to be modeled upon phrases from the Gaulish languages and dialects. Gaulish was a Celtic language. Similar turns of phrase can be found in modern Celtic languages such as Breton, Welsh and Irish.
> 
> Sorry for even more thread drift.


 It's all Latan to me.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> It's all Latan to me.



Such a ponderous observation. One could well regard French as the 21st Century North West European dialect of Latin.

Latan is a nice Belgian food and beverage company. I love Belgium. In the gastronomic world, it's where French quality meets German quantity, the perfect place to get fat and happy.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> And then we have an olde English lesson.
> View attachment 138825


From that good old song by the Irish Rovers.....!!


----------



## fat hiker

Shotha said:


> Gallicisms are the turns of phrase considered to be peculiar to French. Where they are more or less commonly used in "la Francophonie" is not relevant to the meaning of "gallicisms" that I'm describing. They include phrases like "C'est quoi?", "Qu'est-ce que c'est?", "Il y a", numerals above 60, and many more. They are unique to French amongst the Romance languages. What is linguistically interesting about these phrases is that the seem to be modeled upon phrases from the Gaulish languages and dialects. Gaulish was a Celtic language. Similar turns of phrase can be found in modern Celtic languages such as Breton, Welsh and Irish.
> 
> Sorry for even more thread drift.


Wonderful and interesting thread drift - especially since the Gauls and their language keep popping up in the book I'm reading at the moment - "SPQR".


----------



## Joker

Well now isn't that magical.


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> Wonderful and interesting thread drift - especially since the Gauls and their language keep popping up in the book I'm reading at the moment - "SPQR".



Is _Vercingetorix_ in the book you're reading?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha




----------



## Joker

Always learning.


----------



## Joker

Still funny?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Always learning.
> View attachment 138890



Also from the kitchen...


it says:
Are there actually divorce lawyers specializing in "dishwasher"?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

From the creationist at Apple.


----------



## Joker

Santa or Godzilla?


----------



## Joker




----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> From the creationist at Apple.
> View attachment 138896


That kid DOES look like he's using it in that way. 
He looks like he's straining and those bulging veins make it look like his head is about to explode.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I think Google Translate hates German.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> I think Google Translate hates German.
> View attachment 138904


have a look at YouTube's English skills...


----------



## Joker

Now after I have regained my freedom I have one thing for this COVID-19.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> View attachment 138873


----------



## Joker

I am about to get in trouble I feel.


----------



## Joker

Just needs a few bolts.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Serious inquiries only, please




"Hands for snowman"


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I think Google Translate hates German.
> View attachment 138904



I tried it and got the same result. Google Translate once told me that I worked for the Politburo.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> I tried it and got the same result. Google Translate once told me that I worked for the Politburo.



@Shotha 
What did you try, the "German" text?


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Shotha
> What did you try, the "German" text?



Yes, I tried the German text and got the same result. I got the [FATAL ERROR] only after I typed the final "t".


----------



## loopytheone

Joker said:


> Now after I have regained my freedom I have one thing for this COVID-19.
> View attachment 138906



Given the booty size of some Dimmers we are gonna need a lot of straws for everyone to join in!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## SneezeCheeze




----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I tried it and got the same result. Google Translate once told me that I worked for the Politburo.


The thing is I do.


----------



## CPProp

Its been such a topsy-turvy sort of year so this would not surprise me.


----------



## SneezeCheeze




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> Its been such a topsy-turvy sort of year so this would not surprise me.
> View attachment 138923


No that would have been 2016 if it worked right.


----------



## Joker

Ozzy is always worthy of a MEME.


----------



## Joker

More OZZY for 2020.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> The thing is I do.



Действительно? Я не могу поверить это! Я думал, что я единственный русский шпион на этом сайте.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> Действительно? Я не могу поверить это! Я думал, что я единственный русский шпион на этом сайте.



Фамилия моей прабабушки была Мирошниченко, так что, может быть, я маленький русский шпион. Peek-a-Boo!


----------



## littlefairywren

It's our Christmas Eve over here, so I just wanted to wish everyone a happy, safe and lovely Christmas xx


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Joker said:


> View attachment 138902


From The D.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RVGleason

This should be interesting, Boys!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Действительно? Я не могу поверить это! Я думал, что я единственный русский шпион на этом сайте.


Who said I was Russian?


----------



## Joker

OOPS


----------



## Joker

Merry Christmas from Pennywise and me.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Who said I was Russian?



?


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> Фамилия моей прабабушки была Мирошниченко, так что, может быть, я маленький русский шпион. Peek-a-Boo!



Хорошо! Возможно, у нас три российских шпиона на этом сайте!


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> ?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Translation: Attention friends! This pair of individuals are entering the homes of the people who leave for Christmas vacations to steal. Pass the word, please!


----------



## Shotha

In case any of you are wondering what the conversation in Russian is all about, there is no need to worry, as it does not concern you unless you are a Russian spy.


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 138959
> 
> Translation: Attention friends! This pair of individuals are entering the homes of the people who leave for Christmas vacations to steal. Pass the word, please!


----------



## Barrett

CPProp said:


> Its been such a topsy-turvy sort of year so this would not surprise me.
> View attachment 138923


The world would be a MUCH better place.


----------



## Barrett

Shotha said:


> Хорошо! Возможно, у нас три российских шпиона на этом сайте!


Возможно, четыре...


----------



## Orso

Друзя дорогие, мы пять. Я тоже старыйй Русский шпион!


----------



## Joker

Orso said:


> Friends, dear, we are five. I'm an old Russian spy too!


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A different Christmas Story.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

For those who doesn't open their Christmas gifts yet!


----------



## Shotha

Пять старых русских шпионов!
It's starting to sound like an old folk song.
And counting in Russian is such fun - grammatically speaking!


----------



## Joker

It's a Dad thing.


----------



## Joker

Oh Snap!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AmyJo1976

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139012


I love you Giorgio! Ancient Aliens forever!


----------



## Joker

I think it looks better in the loo than the kitchen.


----------



## Joker

This is just a little too close for comfort.


----------



## RVGleason

Before and After Christmas!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Back to the office tomorrow for many of you so make it a fun last week of 2020.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> Back to the office tomorrow for many of you so make it a fun last week of 2020.
> View attachment 139025


Oh Lord that looks like such a death trap lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139027


I don't have the luxury of that anymore lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Joker

Aboot proper eh?


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> Aboot proper eh?
> View attachment 139028


10.6 meters per second


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Barrett

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 139029


Funny 'cuz it's true.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 138931
> It's our Christmas Eve over here, so I just wanted to wish everyone a happy, safe and lovely Christmas xx


to you too


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 139029





Jay78 said:


> View attachment 139035


Funny but it has happened.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139059


My favorite from Gary Larson.


----------



## Joker

And now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Joker

And as some know I was once the night clerk at a Circle K.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I guess that is all we can really say about this one.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

And that's how it came into being.


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-TISS.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## BigCutieDelilah




----------



## Joker

I just had tp post a political Nerd joke.


----------



## Aqw

Something true about this. Sorry for the language


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Just not in public please.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## LunaPlenus




----------



## LunaPlenus




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78

LunaPlenus said:


> View attachment 139137


How I will describe 2020 to my grandchildren lol


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

From the children's section.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## LunaPlenus

taken from my twitter lol


----------



## LunaPlenus

big truth


----------



## Colonial Warrior

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139166


I just think the same about cats!


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss.


----------



## fat hiker

Shotha said:


> Is _Vercingetorix_ in the book you're reading?


As SPQR covers the period from the rise of the Republic to 199 CE, he is - though only briefly, as that particular rebellion against Julius wasn't the only one, and the book is as much about how Rome worked and how its people lived as it is about politicians and warfare.

Did you know that there's a hill in Rome that is composed mostly of smashed olive oil amphorae? And estimated 68 million of them, mostly shipped from Spain, all pre-dating 300 CE....


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It's a bit nipply outside today.


----------



## Joker

Well do you?


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> As SPQR covers the period from the rise of the Republic to 199 CE, he is - though only briefly, as that particular rebellion against Julius wasn't the only one, and the book is as much about how Rome worked and how its people lived as it is about politicians and warfare.
> 
> Did you know that there's a hill in Rome that is composed mostly of smashed olive oil amphorae? And estimated 68 million of them, mostly shipped from Spain, all pre-dating 300 CE....



I only asked, because I love everything Celtic.


----------



## Joker

It's simple math my friends.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> It's simple math my friends.
> View attachment 139192



π is a fraction. I bet you can't reduce that.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> π is a fraction. I bet you can't reduce that.


Baked both ways.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139201


That’s me!! Fan on and one foot out of bed lol


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139201


 Yes because we use it to mix warm and cold air your furnace has a fan.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Baked both ways. View attachment 139200



I like this drawing by moxoutthebox:-


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Baked both ways. View attachment 139200



More about π.


----------



## RVGleason

Sound advice!


----------



## RVGleason

Are you going to eat those peanuts?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Damn cat.


----------



## Joker

Sorry Captain.


----------



## Joker

Curse you Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Joker

Think about it.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139244


Fried.


----------



## AuntHen

Health Hazard. ☠


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

The times they are a changin'.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139278


Lucky Man I am clamping down on mine with lax expectations this year.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> Lucky Man I am clamping down on mine with lax expectations this year.


Considering the current climate, @Joker, it's a fair call xx


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## LJ Rock

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139280


brilliant!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Considering the current climate, @Joker, it's a fair call xx


If we were closer.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Considering the current climate, @Joker, it's a fair call xx


 If I lived closer you would have a Guy at your door.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139292


----------



## Joker

Batman has seen things no man should ever see.


----------



## Joker

Poor guy.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Oh SNAP!


----------



## Joker

I checked with my insurance and they said they would pay for the extra cost.


----------



## Joker

Damn cat, I love him.


----------



## Joker

Does this fit the group?


----------



## Joker

Night all and have a good whatever it is in your part of the world.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

Get your tickets now. Stones 2030 final tour.


----------



## Joker

This is how it works in the real world.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 139353​


Now I just did The Chicken Dance.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Now I just did The Chicken Dance.


interesting. Any proof?

Chicken dance - not sure if that's the same song. But if it is- I think there is an interesting German version... maybe not funny



Here are some lyrics translated (I asked Google to do that for me )

Yes, if we were all angels 
Then the world would only be half as beautiful. 
If only we swear by virtue 
Then we could go to sleep right away. 
With diet and constant trapping I lost five pounds 
You just wouldn't have done that 
Ha ha ha ha 
I only drank pure water 
Everyone knew about slimming 
What did you think? 
Ho ho ho ho 
But then came visitors from Bonn 
I still dream about it today 
I just wouldn't have opened it 
Ha ha ha ha 
Great feast every evening 
I never missed any dessert 
And the belly came out again


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> interesting. Any proof?
> 
> Chicken dance - not sure if that's the same song. But if it is- I think there is an interesting German version... maybe not funny
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some lyrics translated (I asked Google to do that for me )
> 
> Yes, if we were all angels
> Then the world would only be half as beautiful.
> If only we swear by virtue
> Then we could go to sleep right away.
> With diet and constant trapping I lost five pounds
> You just wouldn't have done that
> Ha ha ha ha
> I only drank pure water
> Everyone knew about slimming
> What did you think?
> Ho ho ho ho
> But then came visitors from Bonn
> I still dream about it today
> I just wouldn't have opened it
> Ha ha ha ha
> Great feast every evening
> I never missed any dessert
> And the belly came out again




I recognize the tune but this is the first time that I have ever heard it with German lyrics.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> interesting. Any proof?
> 
> Chicken dance - not sure if that's the same song. But if it is- I think there is an interesting German version... maybe not funny
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some lyrics translated (I asked Google to do that for me )
> 
> Yes, if we were all angels
> Then the world would only be half as beautiful.
> If only we swear by virtue
> Then we could go to sleep right away.
> With diet and constant trapping I lost five pounds
> You just wouldn't have done that
> Ha ha ha ha
> I only drank pure water
> Everyone knew about slimming
> What did you think?
> Ho ho ho ho
> But then came visitors from Bonn
> I still dream about it today
> I just wouldn't have opened it
> Ha ha ha ha
> Great feast every evening
> I never missed any dessert
> And the belly came out again



I never knew it had words. LOL


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I never knew it had words. LOL



At our Oktoberfest here the polka bands play it all the time.


----------



## Shotha

There are millions of versions of the Chicken Dance on Youtube.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139370


Now who has the wicked sense of humor?


----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> Now who has the wicked sense of humor?


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## wrenchboy

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 139353​




This reminds me of a game my son taught me when he was 10yo. 
The objective of the game is not to think about the game. It's that simple. The only rule of the game is: If you think about the game you must tell someone that you lost the game.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

I bet it taste like arse.


----------



## MattB

It tastes different in England, I understand.


----------



## SSBHM

BigCutieDelilah said:


>


did you mean lorna dunes?


----------



## Joker

Well that secret did not hold.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

In truth I had to look 3 times.


----------



## Joker

I now have proof that Donnie and Marie Osmond are the same person.


----------



## Joker

I love when the weather changes.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Who says that horticulture is not fun?


----------



## Joker

I really love you for more than our friendship.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Me before the make up....


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139422


They're adorable!


----------



## Aqw

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139422


I like the hats!


----------



## CPProp

Well you live and learn


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

LOL


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Aqw

Sorry not the retranslate for non German or French speaking friends on Dims


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> Sorry not the retranslate for non German or French speaking friends on Dims
> View attachment 139475


Oh, I wish you would have re-translated the German.


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> Oh, I wish you would have re-translated the German.


I tried, I tried, I promise


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> Sorry not the retranslate for non German or French speaking friends on Dims
> View attachment 139475



The French and German are very difficult to translate, because it's Benny Hill French and Benny Hill German.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## andre-grenierr

Aqw said:


> Sorry not the retranslate for non German or French speaking friends on Dims
> View attachment 139475


Chinese Translator?


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Some people need more details than others.


----------



## Joker

Man I hate it when that happens.


----------



## RVGleason

That’s showing ‘em Herc, that’s showing ‘em!


----------



## Joker

Meanwhile in Arkansas or Alberta.


----------



## littlefairywren

Uh oh....


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Uh oh....
> View attachment 139488


English is a contavaluted language.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Some fails are more interesting than others.


----------



## Joker

No end in sight.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Ncmomof4

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139534


Thank God for computer orders. Well no not really!!


----------



## Ncmomof4

CPProp said:


> View attachment 139536


My ob had this on his ceiling my first ob appointment that was over 18 years ago and I remember thinking man I bet that pisses alot of women off.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Ludo - Lockdown Edition-


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 139539


That sounds like something I would do lol!


----------



## Jay78

AmyJo1976 said:


> That sounds like something I would do lol!


Slick move!!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## JaydedJen




----------



## CPProp




----------



## JaydedJen




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Give Bernie a chance


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139582


OK I admit when I saw this I voiced the notes out loud


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139584



Oh, so that's what happened my "Fat Cute Soldiers" came out of a bubblegum-and-candy machine in Japan.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren

*Talking Heads Pie Chart*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Aqw




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

And one more for good measure


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 139604


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Time is rough on some child stars.


----------



## Joker

I got a new "Coffee Pot."


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139617


I can relate.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 139618


Are you spying on me?


CPProp said:


> View attachment 139621


Sort of funny here I used to work with locating radioactive areas and a friend and I rigged up one of the old locaters with a radio receiver that would blow off the scale. We used this with new people to check their reactions. If they failed this test we also failed them.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> Are you spying on me?


I giggle too much for cloak and dagger escapades to be even remotely successful, plus, I can't even tell a joke without laughing before the punchline.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> I giggle too much for cloak and dagger escapades to be even remotely successful, plus, I can't even tell a joke without laughing before the punchline.


 I can tell a joke with a total straight face. Lost me a wife and a few friends.


----------



## Joker

All is fair in love and war.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Time slows for no one.


----------



## Joker

I'm otta here.


----------



## Joker

I just thought I would check up on you.


----------



## Joker

The company formerly known as Soilent Green LLC.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp

Just in case you ever have the good fortune to visit the North East of England (particularly Newcastle & Gateshead)- a few words to help you get by.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 139655


----------



## wrenchboy

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139608


I have a friend in Florida who plays in a New Orleans type of zydeco band named Gumbo Boogie


----------



## Barrett

I wonder how long it took to train these cats to move synchronously like that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

Barrett said:


> I wonder how long it took to train these cats to move synchronously like that.



One cat and two strategically placed mirrors.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Ncmomof4

JaydedJen said:


> View attachment 139577


Absolutely!!! Yes!!!! THIS!!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I believe him.


----------



## Joker

Wurst Kiss cover ever.


----------



## Joker

I am pretty sure that I am not the only one here with this disorder.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Oh Oh.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I am pretty sure that I am not the only one here with this disorder.
> View attachment 139745



You're a Wiki's boy.


----------



## Joker

How did it take this long for someone to notice this?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 139773



Jesus didn't have any plans for Easter. He was Jewish and was in Jerusalem for Pesach. Christianity and Easter hadn't been invented back then.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Jesus didn't have any plans for Easter. He was Jewish and was in Jerusalem for Pesach. Christianity and Easter hadn't been invented back then.


Oy Vey.


----------



## Joker

Wait what?


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Well Monkey balls is what I used to say around my children when I cussed. One remembered and sent me this.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

I think I am the only person under 70 without a cellphone. I had one once and all I got was the same things my answering machine in the 80's and 90's got.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Long ago ind the days of olde..


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Titts


----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Picard is a little saucey.


----------



## penguin

This is entirely appropriate.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Aqw




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 139851


----------



## Joker

Bean there done that.


----------



## Joker

I finally got a smartphone.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139855


Very Mooving.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I STILL HAVE A MEMBERSHIP CARD TO THEM.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Barrett

Jonathan Frakes used to host a show called "Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction."
What happens to his intro questions when you slow the speed down just a little?


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 139887



That's Cattish for "You're mine now."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

A 1950's photobombing.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen

Wax on wax off...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 139935


Must be "Man Flu".


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I'm showing my age.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason

The Silent Comedy Watch Party: Show Page


The Silent Comedy Watch Party: Episode Page Episode #85 – October 23, 2022 Episode #85 of The Silent Comedy Watch Party will stream live on Sunday October 23, 2022 at 3pm ET. Co-hosts Steve Massa will introduce and Ben Model will live-accompany shorts starring Baby Peggy, Brownie the Wonder D




www.silentfilmmusic.com


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Some say I am not stable.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

True


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

So I grew some Sweet potatoes and I yam what I yam.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Jack Benny and announcer Don Wilson as mice in the cartoon 'The Mouse That Jack Built'.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

OH LORT!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Joker

when you take something out of context.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 140023


I can vouch for that.


----------



## Joker

A joke for Anna.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

D'OH!


----------



## Joker

Groaner so say this one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Literal jokes.


----------



## Joker

When a peaceful man gets ticked off.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

What happens on Noah's ark stays on Noah's ark.

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Yes please!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

I see you!


----------



## Joker

Cat.


----------



## Joker

You do it wrong Dog.


----------



## Joker

And this is all true.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Aqw

Also having a deep thought for the Americans suffering from terrible winter conditions at the time being.


----------



## Shotha

Aqw said:


> View attachment 140090
> 
> Also having a deep thought for the Americans suffering from terrible winter conditions at the time being.



From what we saw on the 6 O'Clock News here in New Zealand, the weather in America looks terrifying.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> From what we saw on the 6 O'Clock News here in New Zealand, the weather in America looks terrifying.


It is.


----------



## Joker

Just amazing.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 140090
> 
> Also having a deep thought for the Americans suffering from terrible winter conditions at the time being.


So Cold.


----------



## Joker

This just may be wrong.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And that fixes that.


----------



## Joker

They just do it all wrong.


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## wrenchboy

Joker said:


> They just do it all wrong.
> View attachment 140107



The rappers are dying early because they are killing each other


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> The rappers are dying early because they are killing each other


Rapid insertion lead poisoning.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I exercised today.


----------



## squeezablysoft

To all the babies born since Spring 2020:


----------



## Joker

squeezablysoft said:


> To all the babies born since Spring 2020:
> View attachment 140116


I was told most were thrown in the well.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> It is.


 In a good note we will be hitting 20+C here.


----------



## Joker

Beer. We even enjoy it in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Makes me wonder about the backstory for this sign.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140133


That's Florida now.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Joker said:


> That's Florida now.



This is actually a typical normal day in Florida. Just replace the chickens with frogs whenever it rains.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## littlefairywren

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140133


*ALL* the chickens be crossing the road!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140144


Sleep well Prince.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140146


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> View attachment 140147


So, I eat chicken, and this makes me laugh, but I feel evil/guilty at the same time.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> So, I eat chicken, and this makes me laugh, but I feel evil/guilty at the same time.


You are one hot tomato.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140149


Needs litter in it to get them to use a box.


----------



## mathfa

Most entertaining explanation of the vaccine I've seen  (and honestly, pretty close to accurate)





__





xkcd: mRNA Vaccine






m.xkcd.com


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm starting this diet right now and welcome all of you to join me!


----------



## Shotha

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm starting this diet right now and welcome all of you to join me!
> View attachment 140158



Sign me up for this diet.


----------



## RVGleason

A very effective cold remedy. You’ll still have your cold, but you won’t care!!!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Actually, I don't...
​


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> Actually, I don't...
> View attachment 140179​


Me either.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> Actually, I don't...
> View attachment 140179​



It's still an internal organ to me. The beautiful external feature is called a belly. I love bellies. I get into arguments with people, who won't call a belly a belly, especially when it's my belly that they're talking about. "No, it's my belly, not my stomach. Do I look like I've been eviscerated or something?"


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Truth in advertising.


----------



## Joker

OOPS.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## AuntHen

The tooth on the left...


----------



## Joker

Star Trek The Barney Fife Generation.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140196


Fortunately for Wisconsin, Ontario, Alberta and Sweden, this is only true in Texas!


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Now when you say it's colder than a witch's tit you can back it up with science.


----------



## Joker

As a photographer I tend to look at all angles.


----------



## Joker

At that price you can afford a few.


----------



## Joker

You know who you are.


----------



## Joker

Happy new day.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Me with an itchy brain.


----------



## Joker

When your friend gets a new rug and you just can't walk on it.


----------



## Joker

My friend and I were bull shitting each other about Air Force vs Army. I had to show him this of an AF guy showing an Army guy how to get into a building in Iraq.


----------



## Joker

Night friends i have to leave now.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It had to be Larry.


----------



## Joker

Karen TNG


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And some wonder why my generation is like it is. One of my first reading books.


----------



## Joker

A cookbook that I may just have to pass on.


----------



## Joker

What was that ma'am?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Dump Truck.


----------



## Joker

Sweet our sour?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140280


----------



## Joker

You just have to love English.


----------



## littlefairywren

It always over! No debate.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

worth a good *laugh*, isn't it?!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Too soon for this?


----------



## Joker

Phrasing please.


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> worth a good *laugh*, isn't it?!
> 
> View attachment 140284



Vraiment! Je ne peux pas le croire!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I have seen the future and... OH SHAT!


----------



## Joker

I finally traced down my real grandparents.
Grandma




Grandpa




Me


----------



## Joker

And now for some science.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A little something to start the day.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 140308


They must be French.


----------



## Joker

If this guys IQ was out we would trip on it because it is so low.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

As an American I am allowed to call other Americans stupid.


----------



## Aqw

Joker said:


> They must be French.


French people do other things with their tongues


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> French people do other things with their tongues


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 140313


Well just be crusty on me.


----------



## Joker

A perfect candle for this group. I found it today for a whole U.S. $


----------



## Joker

If my Americans are ignorant jokes ever offend you just remember, I have to live here.


----------



## Joker

I love mixed media art.


----------



## Joker

My father warned me about some ladies but I was young.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Joker

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 140319


I just don't get it.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 140320


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 140313


What do Germen girls do with them to strangers in their land lost and confused?


----------



## AuntHen

Joker said:


> I just don't get it.



I guess you're not a Jane Austen fan


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140297


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Believe me we all live together.


----------



## Joker

AuntHen said:


> I guess you're not a Jane Austen fan


 Jane Austen no. Jane in chains maybe.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp

Joker said:


> Too soon for this?
> View attachment 140287



So this is what is ment by a club Foot


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

As a kid in Iowa during the 70's I so relate with this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

62 years old and I am still learning how to work the English language.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Ha!


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140365


What happened to the photo?


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> What happened to the photo?


Did it disappear? I can still see it on my side.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Did it disappear? I can still see it on my side.


I can only see it if I click in the blank.Weird.


----------



## squeezablysoft

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140357


I wonder what their beef is?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

The power of meat.


----------



## Joker

Your mom.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140379


Not as I can remember.


----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140379



Looks like pupper is getting ready for liftoff! To pupfinity and beyond!


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 140378


----------



## Joker

Let's see who is old enough to get this one.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> Yeah, totally off the mark for my sign hehe. I'm liking Scorpio's style!
> View attachment 140398



this one adds perfectly to my signs' description...



"You lack physical energy but also lack creative potential. Just accept that."


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> this one adds perfectly to my signs' description...
> 
> View attachment 140399
> 
> "You lack physical energy but also lack creative potential. Just accept that."


Hehe. LIES! We all know about your creative potential, and you definitely don't lack physical energy either. Mine are never right!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## squeezablysoft

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140401



Yup, I'm a classic Taurus all right!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140401


I'm a Scorpio so imagine that.


----------



## Joker

I was just having a little fun.


----------



## Joker

Times are tough for actors now because of Covid.


----------



## Joker

Good answer.


----------



## Joker

I wonder if this will catch on?


----------



## Joker

Is this one going too far too soon?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

These are real Cowgirl boots.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140415
> 
> View attachment 140416


great movie Claire


----------



## Joker

So true.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Interesting men.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

So much nerd humor so little time.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Wow it's been one year now.


----------



## Joker

I really know some people who do take them serious.


----------



## Joker

An unfortunate name.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140472


Against the flow


----------



## Joker

We have a Classical music thread why not Classical art?


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> View attachment 140474


This is my relationship with all Australian spiders.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140478


My ex with her new trans lover.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

*Evil laugh* Yup, I'm going to hell.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140497


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Let's see who is old enough to get this one.
> View attachment 140390


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Are we not men?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 140509


Whom?


----------



## Joker

Umm Ummm


----------



## Joker

I know who the real hero is.


----------



## Joker

Well oops.


----------



## Joker

Placement of words on a sign is paramount to understanding your message.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

When you become one with your products...

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Mythbusters say it's Plausible.


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 140494​



May I suggest you try grilled-octapus properly prepared when you have a chance next time?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> May I suggest you try grilled-octapus properly prepared when you have a chance next time?


well sure, but "kill it, kill it" is not wrong though


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140544


As an agoraphobic this offends me.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> As an agoraphobic this offends me.



How about this one, it has a neat sticker.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> How about this one, it has a neat sticker.
> 
> View attachment 140545


And it goes to 11!


----------



## Joker

Since we are on offensive MEMEs.


----------



## Joker

Because this made me tingle in a cartoonish way.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ok, I'm totally anti mouse trap, but lol.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Well it's true.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> How about this one, it has a neat sticker.
> 
> View attachment 140545


It goes to 11. That offends me.


----------



## Joker

It may also explain all the big hair.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140562


DJ Dawg


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140561



My cat wanted some wasabi. I wouldn't give it any. So, it stole some. Now, I don't have a cat.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 140567


Where is the facepalm when I need it?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

Sounds painful.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Is it too early for Christmas stories?


----------



## Joker

I think this was the day I got fired from my job writing book titles.


----------



## Joker

I think I am about to be fired from my job at the children's book publisher.


----------



## Joker

Happy Friday.


----------



## Joker

Don't do that.


----------



## Joker

Let's see if anyone reports that I am Spamming the Group.


----------



## Joker

I would fire him if he was not family.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Let's see if anyone reports that I am Spamming the Group.
> View attachment 140598


----------



## Joker

Well I got fired today. I guess I will have to find another creative writing job.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140601


Beer because it is too early for the good wine.


----------



## Joker

OK I am not really trying to get in trouble today but...


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

And then I got fired.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## wrenchboy

I vote for no tie


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140607


Well Shat my dear I did what we do.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140614


 I knew something was up when you sent me that gift.


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 140619


Kardashian edition


----------



## Joker

Dance of the Condoms 2020+1


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

*Test your stupidness*
I guess the rest doesn't need being translated


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140649


Happy pi Day.


----------



## Joker

Ironic.


----------



## Joker

Why yes I did steal this from here and change it.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

And another English lesson.


----------



## Joker

Oh Gees Luke.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Happy pi Day.
> View attachment 140654






By Moxoutthebox.


----------



## Joker

I rest my case.


----------



## Joker

Let's see who gets this one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 140665​


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Oh for the love of all humanity! OH POOH!


----------



## Joker

Because it's true.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

The perfect name for his profession.


----------



## Joker

Shades of Weird Al.


----------



## Joker

Grandpa wants to go too.


----------



## Joker

BA-DUM-TISS


----------



## Joker

Picard always has the correct answer.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

Well I can finally say my shit is tight.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 140690


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Well I can finally say my shit is tight.
> View attachment 140695



I think that they should start putting sizes on toilet doors. I need a 6XL toilet.


----------



## Joker

Better call a plumber. The water heater has a leak.


----------



## Joker

I do believe that someone went a little overboard here.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

For the geeks and nerds.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

So today Even I had to go green.


----------



## Joker

Sticking with the Irish theme for today.


----------



## Joker

You too Khan be Irish.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140718


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Now I have proof.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Now I have proof.
> View attachment 140728


----------



## smithnwesson




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

Beast: I tell you, I’m not cute!

Belle: (Giggles) Oh, you look so cute when you furrow your brow like that.

Beast: I do not!

Belle: (Turning to her father Maurice in the cell) Papa, isn’t he the cutest, grumpiest Teddy Bear you’ve ever seen?

Maurice: (smiling) Well Belle, now that I see him better in the light, he does look like a furry, chubby Teddy Bear!

Belle: (poking Beast’s tummy) He does have the cutest, chubbiest tummy, doesn’t he? (Giggles as she gives Beast’s tummy another poke.)

Beast: *I’M NOT CUTE & CHUBBY!!!*

Cogsworth: What do you think, Lumniere?

Lumniere: I think this is going to be easier than we thought, Mon Ami!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And this may be a tad over the edge.


----------



## Joker

In case you have not noticed. It is anything goes here in Tennessee today.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140759


I am AB Positive.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140766


----------



## Joker

I am strange and maybe even this strange but only for a price.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Hot pizza does it better.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140770


Joey nooooooo


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Hot pizza does it better.
> View attachment 140771


 I would request Pizza for that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp

This is to close to the truth for comfort


----------



## Shotha

CPProp said:


> View attachment 140780



Snails are my favourite animals.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And just yesterday I told myself to back down on the redhead jokes. I don't even listen to myself so why would you expect me to listen to you?


----------



## Joker

Meanwhile in Kentucky.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140798


That would be me, definitely.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> That would be me, definitely.


Carbonara?


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Carbonara?


Yah-huh.


----------



## Joker

So anyway they introduced a new Captain America. I think I can say that when I made this MEME I made it for everyone.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

No shat Sarge there I was and...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ouch.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Ouch.
> View attachment 140810


Ouch


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Meanwhile in Kentucky.
> View attachment 140797


I do see a new Pixar movie in this.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Well this sucks.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Well today one of my old friends awarded me a new patch for my flight suit.


----------



## Joker

I'm too sexy....


----------



## Joker

I DID NOT see that coming.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

True.


----------



## Joker

I found him.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

I love Spring when all the snow melts.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Twins in Manhattan.


----------



## Joker

Rock on Garth.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Guess what day it is?


----------



## Joker

That time the Pussy Cat Dolls went heavy metal.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 140854


Not in Tennessee.


----------



## Joker

So we can now get COVID-19 shots at Sam's Club and Costco.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Rock on Garth.
> View attachment 140843


I had to do a DNA test on this as the kid on the right may be a grandchild or even one I oopsd with a younger lady.


----------



## squeezablysoft

CPProp said:


> View attachment 140861



"Everyone at school keeps saying I'm adopted, it isn't true is it?"


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

All in all it's just another....


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Keeping with my recent Pink Floyd theme.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

I still don't know what the next verse is lol.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> I still don't know what the next verse is lol.
> View attachment 140901


"revved up like a deuce"


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> "revved up like a deuce"


Ha! Sounds a lot better than what I thought it may have been; something something moose! I love a bit of mondegreen humour, so I'll always hear wrong and have a giggle.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> Ha! Sounds a lot better than what I thought it may have been; something something moose! I love a bit of mondegreen humour, so I'll always hear wrong and have a giggle.



Because of my fibromyalgia I get spells of blurred vision. Some of the results can be highly amusing, for example.

Labour Day is a public holiday held in horror of working people. (honor)

I think we've done very well, so fart. (so far!)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

I was practicing long before any lockdown.


----------



## Joker

Ironic.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I am most likely showing my age here.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Giant pencil extra.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## op user

My participation here


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140928


 My OCD got the best of me A PNG needs to be at a min a JPG and with better sharpness.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Giant pencil extra.
> View attachment 140926


 I got my pencil for my new table.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140970


so true...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

OMG..LOL!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 140971



That song was written by an American band in London named America. They toured America and were so happy to get out of rainy England the US landscape felt like a desert.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

We are closer to the end than the beginning.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Oops.


----------



## Joker

It's true.


----------



## Joker

I only expect a few to get this one. Hint it's Ansel Adams.


----------



## wrenchboy

Joker said:


> It's true.
> View attachment 141057


Yeah unfortunately too many stay too late at the party and can't perform like they used to tarnishing their legacy.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Never give up your dream.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141066


WORST PUN EVER! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Joker

Some Shining art.


----------



## Joker

A political stoppage.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Am I right?


----------



## Joker

I agree.


----------



## Joker

Tweet.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Barrett




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## TheShannan

I appreciate this!! I deactivated all social media last Fall but I miss memes!!


----------



## Joker

It's true


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 141150


----------



## Joker

It's true.


----------



## Joker

Wabbit.


----------



## Joker

Scrote of the morning to you to dear.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141172


Damn hearing and new laws.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141173


It happens.


----------



## Joker

And Betty White says that you can try but never get me.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

Special for @DazzlingAnna


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> Special for @DazzlingAnna
> View attachment 141217





haha. 
"Many people are kind, only German children are Kinder. "


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141169


Woody Wood Pecker 3 names for a penis. I am sure that the Karen's are going to call for the cancelation of him too.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

pun.


----------



## Joker

We know who we are.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141252


Who?


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141254


Time to get a new one sexy.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Wurst clown ever.


----------



## Joker

I so want to send this to my grand daughter.


----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> I only expect a few to get this one. Hint it's Ansel Adams.
> View attachment 141058


Indeed, that's all he ever needed. 

But the results of those 10 shades........


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

A room with a mew!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

I want this shirt


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I so want to send this to my grand daughter.
> View attachment 141268


Was this wrong of me?


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Caramel with honey and macadamia please!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

So bad I laughed. Pleas don't call The Police on me.


----------



## Joker

Puns and Dad Jokes all in one.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Rock On!


----------



## Joker

I planted them and the instructions said "Add Milk" that weird.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp

In the UK anyway.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Can he help it if he has so much to cuddle!


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Random photoshop nonsense


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

It's true you know.


----------



## Joker

Yes this is a Dad Joke in visual form.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141411


I no longer have pets but I have friends that are like this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Punk Ducky!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Are you the jelly?


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I got my second Pfizer shot today.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Monster

This is funny no matter what order you read it in


----------



## Joker

It's true.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Joker

We want all our customers to feel safe at all times.


----------



## Joker

You had one job. Just one job to do.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141469


Not that hard thank you.


----------



## Joker

Happy Earth Day 2021.


----------



## mathfa

The ice wall model flat earth always cracks me up, how would that even work


----------



## Joker

mathfa said:


> The ice wall model flat earth always cracks me up, how would that even work


It's supposed to keep the oceans from flowing over the edge.


----------



## mathfa

Joker said:


> It's supposed to keep the oceans from flowing over the edge.



Oh right, the "Earth accelerates upwards at 9.8 m/s^2" explanation forgot about that. Never mind the fact we would long ago have passed the speed of light


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

mathfa said:


> The ice wall model flat earth always cracks me up, how would that even work



The ice wall is there to stop cats from pushing everything off the edge.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141473


----------



## Joker

OK so I teach history and because I am old I stay on the level of the curve here.
the curve.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141483


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Joker

It's true you know.


----------



## Joker

And it will be.


----------



## TheShannan

Joker said:


> You had one job. Just one job to do.
> View attachment 141467


I could never work there. It would bother me everyday


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> I could never work there. It would bother me everyday


I shared an office with a guy who had bad OCD. his desk top had to be perfect. every time I walked past his desk I would reverse something.


----------



## Joker

Some of you may be too young or from a country that did not have this song.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## TheShannan

Joker said:


> Some of you may be too young or from a country that did not have this song.
> View attachment 141525


That's adorably funny!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> That's adorably funny!! ❤


I am known for a silver tongue and a golden touch.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141526


Well fork her.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Jay78




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## littlefairywren

AmyJo1976 said:


>


I literally just spat tea all over my screen, AmyJo!


----------



## AmyJo1976

littlefairywren said:


> I literally just spat tea all over my screen, AmyJo!


A friend sent that to me and I about did the same lol! Had to share it here!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

This made me think of you @AmyJo1976 (but in the nicest possible way), after yesterdays giggle.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141593


Say cheese for that cheesy joke.


----------



## Joker

Ever wonder where those little button mushrooms came from?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## TheShannan




----------



## AmyJo1976

I think I've posted this before, but I can't help it


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

You know the only reason I would post something like this is if I was disappointed in a man!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## TheShannan

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141623


I would love to try that version of Dairy Milk. Ours here is amazing but I heard the British version is so much more better


----------



## CPProp

TheShannan said:


> I would love to try that version of Dairy Milk. Ours here is amazing but I heard the British version is so much more better



They are reasonable but I and others find that non of Cadbury products quite match up to what they used to be.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## AmyJo1976

TheShannan said:


> I would love to try that version of Dairy Milk. Ours here is amazing but I heard the British version is so much more better


You said "more better" ! I love it!


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141626


Or uses a tea bag.


----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


> You said "more better" ! I love it!


I was going to say something but now I don't have too.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> I was going to say something but now I don't have too.


I use that all the time, but I get tickled when I see someone else use it!


----------



## TheShannan

.


----------



## Joker

I really worry about a world without meat.


----------



## Joker

So anyway A friend sent me this today and I have to say the reason he sent it was for me to make it better as it was a really crappy photo but I pulled a little magic and we got this and he was happy. As for me I was laughing the whole time at the inscription.


----------



## Shotha

AmyJo1976 said:


> You said "more better" ! I love it!



Shakespeare used double comparatives and double superlatives.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> So anyway A friend sent me this today and I have to say the reason he sent it was for me to make it better as it was a really crappy photo but I pulled a little magic and we got this and he was happy. As for me I was laughing the whole time at the inscription.
> View attachment 141637



I really like that, because I want to have a comedy funeral.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## CPProp




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## TheShannan

.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 141656


----------



## Joker

I just sent this to my daughter who has 3 children and told her that "My revenge is now complete."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141670


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Jay78

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141672


I’d be dead!!


----------



## Monster

An oldie but a goodie. Much funnier when you sing it aloud!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141672


Why yes I want to thank you for leaving this on the internet for me to borrow.


----------



## Joker

*I tried one of those wrinkle removing filters and it looked like one of those crime scene photos where they blur out the dead victim.




*


----------



## AmyJo1976

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 141653


oh good grief!


----------



## Joker

*Don't Frost the truth Dear.*


----------



## Joker

*U NO PARK GOOD.

*


----------



## Joker

My new favorite band.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Just be careful so you don't get boned in the soup stock market.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 141689


That is so wrong. That is Sashimi.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Ouch


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141692


And that is why I quit the police force.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141699


Damn hearing.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> Ouch
> View attachment 141694


I can relate as I had brains but no money now I have no money but brains.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141692


I worked with a police detective that was just like that but it was a ruse as he used it to relax the person then just let them talk freely.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141699


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

I've seen a few parking jobs tha


Joker said:


> *U NO PARK GOOD.
> View attachment 141677
> *


 I've seen a few parking jobs where I wanted to do that too! As specially the ones that park so close that you can't get in and I need a lot of room! [/QUOTE]


----------



## TheShannan

.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Well...


----------



## Joker

Who me?


----------



## TheShannan

.


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> .


Oh and 60's and 70's also.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

D'OH!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

BA-DUM-TISS


----------



## Joker

And this is why I got fired from my last logo making job.


----------



## Joker

Because sometime it is the inside joke that is funny.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Because sometime it is the inside joke that is funny.




You should have saved this joke for the appropriate season.


----------



## RVGleason

Me? Hide the dog treats? Really?


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> You should have saved this joke for the appropriate season.


I know but I am just now recovering all my old jokes and I was listening to Mister Roboto.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Joker

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 141753


Well no stinger so I guess it is a transincectable.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## TheShannan

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 141753


This is a dad joke but I think I laughed more than I should have


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> This is a dad joke but I think I laughed more than I should have


Well I’m a dad so....lol


----------



## Joker

Happy Star Wars day from one Dad Joker to the others.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

why yes this is a Dad Joke.


----------



## Joker

I told them not to call me on Thursday.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

*I had a boat named Mayo.
It Sank Oh. *


----------



## littlefairywren

The wee mouse... ❤


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141785


Ouch. just ouch.


----------



## Joker

Happy Star Wars Day!


----------



## Joker

*Sangria is basically fruit salad.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141793
> 
> View attachment 141794


Who's a good boy?


----------



## RVGleason

Happy


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Jay78

AmyJo1976 said:


>


Totally something I’ve done lol


----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It's true.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Jay78




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## Emmy

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 141815


hahahahaha..this made my night


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I stole the worst pun ever from my friend.


----------



## Joker

If you are as perverted as me you got this joke in less than a millisecond.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141847


A mask A raider.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 141848


I have that problem because I have a large chest too.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster

You hate to see it


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It just an old wooden chest.


----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I will understand if some of you are too young to get this one.


----------



## Joker

Most likely the worst Mother's Day Card ever.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Good Morning Madam, could I interest you in a set of Tupperware?

Thank You, but we already have a set!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 141900


Spanking enjoyed by his friends but another story.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen

So that's where they all go...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

I thought you were watching Epstein!


----------



## wrenchboy

"I really love Mac and cheese "
"Well if you love it so much why don't you marry it"


----------



## wrenchboy

If this doesn't meet community standards I will delete it


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## DazzlingAnna

hey! no nudist area! sorry....
​


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster

A friend sent me this and now I have to inflict it on everyone


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

DERP!


----------



## Joker

*Laugh all you want. I once lost my keys and spent an hour looking for them. I went to go talk to the landlord to get some replacements and when I opened the door I heard a jingle. *


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Today is Eat What You Want Day (really!)


----------



## Monster




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

It's true Uh Huh.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

This is just bat shat crazy.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Well folks I finely got my new uniform.


----------



## Joker

Oh Pooh.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 142000​


Same with my days of sex.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp

Must try this at the week.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 142044


U-Hauled that bad joke here.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142052


I just whistled to that.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142053


proper would be at The North Pole but then cartoonist never had to learn proper language.


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Paul isn’t dead, he’s pining for the Fjords!


----------



## RVGleason

John Wayne and Oliver Hardy in _The Fighting Kentuckian.


_


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

Worst Logos ever.


----------



## Joker

Rising Sun behind a tea house? I think not.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

This one almost made me cry!


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Joker




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

They so do belong together!


----------



## littlefairywren

Not possible!


----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> They so do belong together!
> View attachment 142106


no they don't.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142127


Hay BOO BOO


----------



## Joker

*I do believe that someone is just asking to be rear-ended.


*


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142127



It looks like Yogi Pear to me.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Maybe now you will believe in Zombies.


----------



## Joker

Sneaky alien bustards.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​"I was laying down while I stood sitting."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142167


I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today! Who else remembers this? I doubt many lol!


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today! Who else remembers this? I doubt many lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> View attachment 142168


OMG that's terrible!


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Barrett

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today! Who else remembers this? I doubt many lol!





RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142169


I do.
There's another with similar imagery; the one when Popeye lands on a tropical island, and the natives, who, unbeknownst to him are cannibals, proceed to fatten him up with the intent of making a meal of him.
But like much of the media back in that era (1940s), it was rather racist in its depiction of the natives.
"Pop-Pie A la Mode"


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Not possible!
> View attachment 142107


Totally unpossible!
That's when you trick it, with donut cake!


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Totally unpossible!
> That's when you trick it, with donut cake!



You know it!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CatmanLou

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today! Who else remembers this? I doubt many lol!



I remember Wimpy from the olde Popeye cartoons, when Bluto, not Brutus, was Popeye’s nemesis. (FYI I’ll be 72-y.o. in July.) And wasn’t there a fast food hamburger chain named Wimpy’s? Maybe that was just on the East Coast.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142206


Now I know you are down South as Above the Equator the fridge opens the other direction.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142208


Kerb.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142217


My robot parrot knows other things.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142209


Best pun of the day so far.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Now I know you are down South as Above the Equator the fridge opens the other direction.



Wow! I never knew before that everyone in the Northern Hemisphere was left-handed.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Wow! I never knew before that everyone in the Northern Hemisphere was left-handed.


yes. yes we are.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> yes. yes we are.



But that means you're all southpaws and you live in the Northern Hemisphere!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Now I can add another ex.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> But that means you're all southpaws and you live in the Northern Hemisphere!


I thought I said that.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A kernel of truth in this.


----------



## Joker

Looks like someone got some wood.


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> View attachment 142262


Could be worse Could be truies


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142261


I did. But then I am just like that. And as lame as you.


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142261



And there are 3 2's in English. I challenge anyone to spell that out in full in a way that makes sense.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Bad pun time.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


>




Funny cat videos are an important component of *gelastotherapy*.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A Ribbiting pun.


----------



## littlefairywren

Just imagine the size of that pigeon pie!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Below the belt lady.


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Joker

Because puns. NSFW.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Think about it.


----------



## Joker

Classic.


----------



## Aqw

Ladies, this summer remember that men with a belly on are those who respected the lockdown.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

The label said it was Kosher.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Appointments only.


*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

When I say I am going to the bay I mean this.


----------



## Joker

I am sort of a hero in some places.


----------



## Joker

See folks. Wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Joker

Go ahead pull my trigger Joker.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen

Eat that, Pennywise!!


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Kids say the darndist things.


----------



## Joker

Now where is Bo Peep?


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

It’s nice to take a walk on the beach eating ice cream with someone you care about.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior

RVGleason said:


> It’s nice to take a walk on the beach eating ice cream with someone you care about.
> 
> View attachment 142382


Nice, sweet, and sexy artwork! It's my love dream become true. Thanks for sharing, @RVGleason!


----------



## RVGleason

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice, sweet, and sexy artwork! It's my love dream become true. Thanks for sharing, @RVGleason!



Glad you like it. My friend Geep Head sent it to me and I thought I’d share it here.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

AmyJo1976 said:


>


This was so funny to me because it reminded me of a totally immature ex that I once had and I could definitely see him doing that. It wasn't funny then, but damn it's funny now lol!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142392


----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


> This was so funny to me because it reminded me of a totally immature ex that I once had and I could definitely see him doing that. It wasn't funny then, but damn it's funny now lol!


So you knew my little brother?


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142400


It makes me remember a late 70s animated commercial for Wrangler Jeans. We used to call it Las Chicas Wrangler (The Wrangler Girls).


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bye bye, Miss American Pie...


----------



## Monster




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Fonts matter!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Sticking with the glue gun Rhino assault gun memes.


*


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142437


He must be a Karen.


----------



## Joker

I guess this is a Bee Jay.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142400


The Moomins! Gotta love it!


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142415


His modern day militia brethren!


----------



## fat hiker

Colonial Warrior said:


> Bye bye, Miss American Pie...
> 
> View attachment 142416



This is a great song; but it has a successor, from 'a galaxy far, far away'":


----------



## Monster




----------



## Colonial Warrior

fat hiker said:


> This is a great song; but it has a successor, from 'a galaxy far, far away'":



I don't like too much the prequels, but I love this song. Thanks for sharing, @fat hiker!

Here is a favorite of mine!


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen

I laughed a little too hard on this one


----------



## Joker

Natural ED cure.


----------



## Joker

Happy Pride Month.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A sweet story.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

This is Clucked Up on so many levels.


----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

Monster said:


> View attachment 142502


He went to Jarrad's.


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Monster




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Freshly picked.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

If they need help at the door I guess I could help them.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster

Joker said:


> If they need help at the door I guess I could help them.View attachment 142553




Fixed it for you


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

There’s no place like Gnomes!









These George Harrison Promotional Gnomes Are a New Peak in Record-Company Swag


UPDATE: The gnomes described below will be available in the massive “Uber deluxe edition” of the 50th anniversary re-issue of George Harrison’s “All Things Must Pass,” which comes packed in a toybo…




variety.com


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG yes!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142621


D'OH!


----------



## Joker

Meanwhile someplace in Wales.


----------



## Joker

You have heard of Blood Hounds well I got me some Buck Hounds.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss.


----------



## Joker

Pun Time.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 142640


Is the dog empty of lawn deposits? If not then I am not impressed.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Monster




----------



## Aqw

Translation: _*don't eat the round ones!!*_


----------



## Joker

Oy Vey.


----------



## Joker

Wait What?


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

Monster said:


> View attachment 142684


Monster that is so evil and right in line what i am doing tonight.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment a5EzWpG_460sv.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142701


I've been known to use that tactic when on the phone with the Chinese restaurant, ordering enough food for five people, all for myself; carrying on faux conversations with those "other people" while placing the order.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> I've been known to use that tactic when on the phone with the Chinese restaurant, ordering enough food for five people, all for myself; carrying on faux conversations with those "other people" while placing the order.


I may, or may not have, pretended to talk to someone in the shower when I was ordering room service. 

Yeah, ok, so I did.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142723


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142724


It works for me too.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Not quite.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> Freshly picked.
> View attachment 142536


Gross!


----------



## Joker

Today is National Fudge Day.


----------



## Joker

Well Umm Ummm...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142761


 Ewe is funny.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Barrett




----------



## wrenchboy

It's so hot someone actually sweated their titties off!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142807


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Food shouldn’t be eaten with the fingers, the fingers should be eaten separately!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Damn straight I do!


----------



## Joker




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142861


Depends on which kid.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Transporter malfunction I guess.


----------



## Joker

I really don't think I will try Brand X.


----------



## Joker

Meanwhile In Iraq.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 142902
> 
> ​


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

This made me laugh a bit too hard.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker

Music and food. Oh and women.


----------



## Joker

Anyone know why this can't be uploaded to FB?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

*Well, here's another fine mess!*


----------



## Joker

I got banned from ALDI.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

LOL!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Kids.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*WTF?*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> Oy Vey.
> View attachment 142676


"He's" the wrong gender for a Bat Mitzvah.... it's Batgirl who would have a Bat Mitzvah.

Sorry..... just had to.


----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> View attachment 142925


Now THIS qualifies as SKETCHTACULAR!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 142979



It's pronounced like WOO-stir-sher.


----------



## Joker

fat hiker said:


> "He's" the wrong gender for a Bat Mitzvah.... it's Batgirl who would have a Bat Mitzvah.
> 
> Sorry..... just had to.


I knew that.


----------



## Joker

One night during The Cold War in West Germany.


----------



## Joker

*If it was only real*

.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

Arg.


----------



## Joker

Yummy and on today's menu.


----------



## Joker

Just when you thought you had seen it all.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143014


I have not done that in over a year. LOL


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143015


And what type of grass is that?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> And what type of grass is that?


The lawn variety.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Joker said:


> View attachment 142727



So up the hoo-ha is a-ok, got it!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Pretty close there.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Yup.


----------



## Joker

For you security and safety.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Nailed it.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Looks like someone already done did.


----------



## Joker

I'll take a Medium Rare 8 year old please.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Be careful what you wish for.


*


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## fat hiker

Shotha said:


> It's pronounced like WOO-stir-sher.


More like WOO-stir-sheer, at least in England


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143099


Wait until you find the brownies named E-Lax.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Prince Charming my fat arse!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Amazing what science and food can do.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Umm


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## TheShannan

Cute AND funny


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143146


I have a few.


----------



## Joker

Set your volume to high.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143177


Our ideas of puns are worth it.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Makes a nice sandwich!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ouch.


----------



## Joker

Derp.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Sorry Miss ANNA.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143239


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143242


Welcome to my world tomato.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143246


 No problem I have 3 steaks just for this situation.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143245


fail for one.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143243


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Sorry Miss ANNA.
> View attachment 143235


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 143253


It seems the blue color should enter the German flag


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Sorry Miss ANNA.
> View attachment 143235





Aqw said:


> It seems the blue color should enter the German flag



We are probably already working on it...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

The Goon Show with Spike Milligan, Peter Sellers and Harry Secombe.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A remake we don't need. Nick Cage as Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Ba-Dum-Tiss.

*


----------



## Joker

Well No shat.


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Joker

Now what?


----------



## MattB

Drink them both up.


----------



## MattB

I put Michael's face on Pam. Enjoy. 

View attachment reface-2021-07-07-06-15-32.mp4


----------



## Joker

That's a fact Jack.


----------



## Joker

MattB said:


> I put Michael's face on Pam. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 143326


Who's Michael and Pam? Sorry I am an American who does not watch TV.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker

Aqw said:


> View attachment 143328


Well shat.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

Joker said:


> Who's Michael and Pam? Sorry I am an American who does not watch TV.



From "The Office". (US) 

Here is Kevin with Michael's face. 

View attachment reface-2021-07-07-06-22-27.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Wait What?


*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Joker

I really think a friend of mine is onto something with this idea.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143410


Hey that's a healthy dog right there


----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143434


PUN!


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143436


Is it Punday?


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143480


It has to be PUNDAY!


----------



## Joker

I just love second hand shops.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Ilegalpat

AmyJo1976 said:


> It's Friday!!!


AmyJo. love that one.


----------



## Monster




----------



## Monster

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 143438


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I am starting a new Project. I am going to do spoken word for MEMEs and other things.
The Me me.



And I will also sing in some.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Monster




----------



## Monster




----------



## Shotha

Monster said:


> View attachment 143555



I bet that those beds won't support my weight (359 lb) and I'm only one person.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I tried.


----------



## Joker

It's a trap!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143580


All for science.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143581


 I saw a spider.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 143582


Accept.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 143584


MotherFooker.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

How to ruin a drag show.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy

Monster said:


> View attachment 143555


So a bed can tell the difference between a weight lifter and a gymnast?


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143738


I can't have pets so I have something better. A live stream that goes directly to a company and also with a battery pack that will run my place for 12 hours of power outage.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143743


Ass Blocked as it is said.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143741


This offends me and Dinah. LOL


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Monster

Follow-up on those (fat phobic, ridiculous) cardboard beds at the Olympics:





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Monster

AmyJo1976 said:


>


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And you just can't make this shat up.


----------



## op user

Joker said:


> Sorry Miss ANNA.
> View attachment 143235


You forgot beer and sausages...


----------



## RVGleason

Spoiler Alert!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143791


It has already happened.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143792


Me in a brothel.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

AmyJo1976 said:


>



I must replace my roses with something else.


----------



## Monster

Joker said:


> Me in a brothel.


About 28 minutes into the movie _Frankenhooker _there's a scene that's basically exactly this


----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason

If you’re going to dream, dream *BIG!!!


*


----------



## CPProp

This about sums it up for the UK.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Shotha

CPProp said:


> This about sums it up for the UK.
> View attachment 143827



Dear, @CPProp,

If you check your diary, you will find that:-

1. The British summer begins on 21st June.

2. Midsummer's Day is on 24th June.

Therefore, the British summer only lasts for a week.

So, I'm afraid that you've missed it.

Better luck next year!

Regards,
Shotha


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 143858


----------



## Joker

My new diet is going pretty good, I only ate one Oreo today.


----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 143871


A Linux bow.


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143911


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143912


That reminds me it is time for my Shingles booster shot.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143913


My old GF had a cat that would only shat on my side of the bed when I stayed over.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 143914


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

Meet Punisher.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I got this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*The Senior Center had a Gay 90's night. I misunderstood. *


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

We blame society!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CPProp said:


> View attachment 143975


Reminds me of my kids....sheesh


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Monster

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143977


Why'd you cut off the best part???


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Monster

Craig the Scottish Tour Guide doesn't give a ****


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## ChubbyPear

Anti-vaxxers


----------



## Joker

ChubbyPear said:


> Anti-vaxxers


A Titanic disaster.


----------



## Joker

Who wants' to join me in my new country?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144020


Commando day the other 364.


----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

Monster said:


> View attachment 144021


In Turkey we did that to all our children.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> In Turkey we did that to all our children.



We do it to our kings and queens.


----------



## Monster

Joker said:


> In Turkey we did that to all our children.


Beautiful shiny strong children!


----------



## Monster

Monster said:


> Beautiful shiny strong children!


Man now I miss being an au pair in Italy. MAN. 

_back to the memes_


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Monster

This is my 200th post


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Somehow, this fits this site.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

If you thought Banjo music was scary before...
View attachment banjo.mp4


----------



## Joker

Drink it up friends. More where this came from. LOL


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> Somehow, this fits this site.
> 
> View attachment 144055



I think that in the next life, I'd like to come back as a puffer fish. I'd stay puffed all the time.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Vacation in Europe, anyone? 


​


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

*Today a lady said to me "You smell good."

I said "Yes, I have 2 nostrils that work very well."*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*You know it's true.

*


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I really don't want to know what brought this on.


----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FuriousGeorge




----------



## RVGleason

Many of us are in this mood!


----------



## RVGleason

I'm sure some of us have had these moments too!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Monster

Last night while enjoying horticulture I attempted to draw a Grookey from memory


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 144194


Sort of funny. I was working as an armed guard at an Army Base and one night a guy pulls up to the gate messed up out of all getup and said "I can't find the lighted menu but I would like a 5 piece box of extra crispy if this is KFC Colonel.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

This is so cute! ❤
View attachment DONC1CO.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144230


She was 1 time 2 times a lady.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> She was 1 time 2 times a lady.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

For the chess lovers...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And I was trying to decide if this went in the music or humour thread.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


>



The older I get the earlier late comes.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


>


As an Air Force retiree I have to say that I may know some of these people.


----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Found him. Is there a reward?


----------



## Joker

Let's have a great weekend and then take Monday off.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144314


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144316


----------



## Joker




----------



## DazzlingAnna

ok cats...
​


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> ok cats...
> View attachment 144318​


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> View attachment 144319


You expect less of me Miss Anna?


----------



## Monster




----------



## Joker

Monster said:


> View attachment 144320


Sorry but that was on a bad night after I did mushrooms and well that is an ass I saw.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Let's have a great weekend and then take Monday off.
> View attachment 144297



Doesn't this leave you on a high sea?


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Doesn't this leave you on a high sea?


 I see what you did there.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144321







__





Gaslighting - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Monster

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144342


Disagree, that melted _beautifully_


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Monster




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Monster




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Best music ever for my people.


Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144371


*And this is bad How?*


----------



## Joker

*Then I was hit with knowledge out of nowhere.

*


----------



## Joker

*PROST!

*


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> *PROST!
> View attachment 144374
> *


For Miss Anna of course.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144417


666


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Harsh*


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

*And if you dare Journey to my door.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*My doctor asked for a Poo sample.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## melallensink

Which reminds me, has anybody ever cataloged all the weigh gain and fat episodes of Li'l Abner?


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Or you could just choose to not wear underwear at all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A truly bad day...


----------



## Sonic Purity

Humor from The New Yorker's Daily Shouts
*How to Turn Off Location Tracking*
By Claire Friedman
July 22, 2021


Google executives were dismayed over a most inconvenient discovery: When they made it simpler to halt digital location tracking, far too many customers did so. According to recently unredacted documents in a continuing lawsuit . . . Google executives then worked to develop technological workarounds to keep tracking users. —The Times.


To opt out of Google’s location tracking, please refer to the updated instructions below:

On your smartphone, go to “Settings.”

Scroll down to Google Maps.

Beneath Google Maps is a secret category that only a pure-hearted child can see.

Find a pure-hearted child and ask her to reveal the category to you.

Reward the child for her service with one episode of “Peppa Pig.” (May we recommend the one in which Peppa learns ballet?)

When the episode ends, engage in a forty-minute negotiation with the child about screen time, despite having made it very clear up front that the reward for her service was only one episode.

Return to the secret category, close your eyes, and think of a number between one and nine.

Multiply that number by nine, add the digits together, subtract five, and then determine that number’s corresponding letter in the alphabet. Think of a country that starts with that letter.

Is it Denmark?

Open Google Maps and locate a green pulsating dot.

Zoom in on the green pulsating dot to identify a physical location on Earth. You must go to this place. (Hint: it’s in Denmark.)

Stock up on snacks for the voyage at your nearest 7-Eleven. In the parking lot is a horse. Her name is Lady Fancy.

Brush Lady Fancy’s mane for exactly six minutes, at which point she will lower her head and allow you to mount her.

Lady Fancy and you will embark on an epic journey that lasts a hundred days and a hundred nights, and takes you across mountains, oceans, jungles, and deserts. Lady Fancy doesn’t know how to swim, but she’s willing to learn.

Once you arrive at your destination—an old stone bridge—say goodbye to Lady Fancy and kiss her on the lips (tongue optional).

Under the bridge is a troll named Mordar. Wake him up by tickling his feet, but be careful—he kicks. Don’t bring up Lady Fancy, because they had a thing once and now it’s awkward.

Mordar will tell you a riddle. You have three tries to solve it.

If you answer it correctly, Mordar will give you a very valuable gold coin engraved with an image of your beloved childhood cat, who has since passed. If you answer incorrectly, Mordar will install a chip in your neck that reports your location to Google forever.

Go home and tuck your phone into your bed. While your phone sleeps, go to the closest pond, throw the gold coin into it (assuming that you don’t want to save the priceless sentimental treasure and just forget about this whole thing), and wish for location tracking to be turned off.

When you wake up the next morning, Google’s location tracking will have been disabled. (Google may now only track your location through all the other apps on your phone.)


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 144586


Not finding this funny.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> View attachment 142133


My God bro I Posted this so long ago. LOL


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Watch that first step, it's a Lulu!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It's true you know.


----------



## Joker

I was there and it is true.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Just like my last GF,


----------



## Joker

*The perfect Throne for The King of The World.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144644


Meanwhile in Texas.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144647


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I was there and it is true.
> View attachment 144627
> No


I concur… I use to live there too


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I concur… I use to live there too





Funtastic curves said:


> I concur… I use to live there too


And you still understand how sexy we both still are,


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> And you still understand how sexy we both still are,


I do


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> View attachment 144666



In the good old days, we had Milliways The Restaurant at the End of the Universe. And, of course, The Big Bang Burger Bar. I know, because I've been to both of them.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144687


Did you Duke's it out with them?


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144676



_A Book of Verses underneath the Bough,
A jug of Wine, a Loaf of Bread—and Thou
Beside me singing in the Wilderness—
O, Wilderness were Paradise enow!

(from the Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam)_


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## JBfromNH

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 144720​


Impressive- wonder what the lingerie section looks like ;-)


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

I love a good beard!


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> I love a good beard!
> View attachment 144744


----------



## Joker

Yep it's like that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

And though it is crude I laughed.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144759


Ironic as all legumes.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144761


My lady did that for me. LOL


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It's the truth you know.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Remembering 9/11.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144794


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

My kids now tell Dad Jokes.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144808


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144814


In 1967 too. A guy invited me in after I mowed his lawn and raked it too and told me stories about being in WW I and he was in charge of the horses in France. Some stories you can never forget.


----------



## Joker

Some know I used to work with explosives.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144816


all so white.


----------



## Joker

I do try but at times i just have to talk dirty to nerds.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Cartoon Logic


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144734


Sorry, this one is just plain wrong. Traffic circles are far better and faster than traffic lights!


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144870


Happened to me today with a cheesesteak sandwich


----------



## Joker

When someone dose not check the Slang Dictionary before they open a business.


----------



## Joker

Because I have now been laughing at this for 14 hours.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> When someone dose not check the Slang Dictionary before they open a business.
> View attachment 144872



I reckon it's a front for a brothel.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I reckon it's a front for a brothel.


Wax on, Wax off.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Wax on, Wax off.



Haven't you ever done the S&M thing with hot candle wax?


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Haven't you ever done the S&M thing with hot candle wax?


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144870



Lasagna always seems to be most interested in taking a closer look at fat guys' white shirts because of the convenient landing space.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> Lasagna always seem to be most interested in taking a closer look at fat guys' white shirts because of the convenient landing space.


I have that issue, but it lands on my chest or in my bra instead. Another convenient landing space.


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> I have that issue, but it lands on my chest or in my bra instead. Another convenient landing space.



It always lands on top of my belly shelf.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 144886


One of these days Alice BOOM! Right in the kisser to the moon.


----------



## RVGleason

For those with puerile minds, the headline references a rooster!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp

Now what shall I be today ?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Damn straight we do!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

YUP!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144937


Then where is the Pi?


----------



## Joker

But wait! Don't order just yet! New from RONCO!


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 144937



Oy tink dat dat is da square root of tree.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Oy tink dat dat is da square root of tree.


Well Pi r2


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144942


True story a few friends and I moved a parked huge SUV that way but we were nicer. We flipped it on bails of hay. Unfortunately It was also close to a drainage ditch and it rained. well the hay clogged up the drain and crap it sort of flooded.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144943


 How fast could you asking for a friend?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> How fast could you asking for a friend?


Not fast at all…


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144945


Shat but neighbors.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> Not fast at all…


My friend will be glad to know that.


----------



## Joker

I dare you to try this. It is unreal.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> My friend will be glad to know that.


That’s between you and me


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I dare you to try this. It is unreal.
> View attachment 144946


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144947


Unreal


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kitty...


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144979



They’ve been recalled!


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## MattB

Me.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> They’ve been recalled!


Offer valid only in Texas.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Offer valid only in Texas.


Sadly I can see that.


----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker

*I am so bad.*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Where was that traffic jam again?


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144996


I always thought she was racist in the way she was portrayed. But then what would I know I was middle class


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144998


In my day it was a 16 mm film projector


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I always thought she was racist in the way she was portrayed. But then what would I know I was middle class


I felt she was bossy


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> In my day it was a 16 mm film projector


We had both. Depending on the class


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I felt she was bossy


And now we touched feelings on 1960's cartoons. What is next?


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I felt she was bossy


And I am OK with that.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I present Freddie Mercury Kruger.*


----------



## Joker

*I have questions Walmart.

*


----------



## Joker

The Stinker.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This is how I feel soooo often and it looks like one of my own cats who is the same way


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Woody.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

What ever happened to "Until Death do us part?"


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145051


Who's his Pa?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> What ever happened to "Until Death do us part?"
> View attachment 145050


My mind wondered to the 69 sign


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> My mind wondered to the 69 sign


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Yep!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145065


Now you sound just like an old mistress I had.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145067


It happens.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145068


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145076


I will sheepishly look at you then.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment byr52n0.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Hit it Chewy!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145103


Fact.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Another Rock Mystery solved.

*


----------



## Joker

My new cover band.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145112


Speed 3.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

madness


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145126


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145128


And I am single.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Because Well I am still laughing.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Because Well I am still laughing.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145144



I love dandelions. I even have some of them on my coat of arms.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145142


Why wait?


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I got a Kosher Banana today.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

As some know me by my alter ego. And as some know I do tend to get in trouble because of it.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

I'd be out of that bra so fast, and that spider would not survive either!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> I'd be out of that bra so fast, and that spider would not survive either!
> View attachment 145178


I will remember that.


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> I'd be out of that bra so fast, and that spider would not survive either!
> View attachment 145178



I'll let you have him, @littlefairywren. He's far too skinny for my tastes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


> I will remember that.





Shotha said:


> I'll let you have him, @littlefairywren. He's far too skinny for my tastes.



The only thing getting me out of my bra in this scenario is the spider, and only the spider.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Kicks keep getting harder to find.


----------



## Joker

Is it wrong of me to fall off my chair laughing at this?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It's not bad advice, it is good advice from a bad source.


----------



## Joker

What me worry?


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Is it wrong of me to fall off my chair laughing at this?
> View attachment 145192


Might have pushed the political thread line here.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145198


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> View attachment 145199


Now you got the joke.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 145203


OK so a long story short. I got building in a friends workspace and it went from an electric scooter to a electric paraglider and now it has a 22 HP engine on it with a 20 gallon tank with ridged wings.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145204


Hell I'm in my 60's


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Hell I'm in my 60's


It’s scary for all ages these days….be very afraid


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> It’s scary for all ages these days….be very afraid View attachment 145210


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145222


----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

CPProp said:


> View attachment 145220



I think that we need some squirrels in our neighbourhood. We're overrun with nuts.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> View attachment 145220


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145230



That's a good idea. I'll try doing that.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shotha said:


> That's a good idea. I'll try doing that.


I may try too


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> I may try too



Best keep this a secret just for Dimensions visitors. If everyone starts doing it, it will stop working.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shotha said:


> Best keep this a secret just for Dimensions visitors. If everyone starts doing it, it will stop working.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145233


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

I may look stupid but I'm not.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145252


I had one today…lol


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


>



I expected no less from my new odd and funny friend.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145255


Odd for the daughter of Lucy.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I expected no less from my new odd and funny friend.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145256


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145260


OMG a Dad Joke.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145259


 Please don't force me to love you.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> OMG a Dad Joke.


Oh really!…


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Please don't force me to love you.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145262


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145262


 The future is to be seen.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## Funtastic curves

If you follow football you’ll understand


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145292


Well shat.


----------



## Funtastic curves

The best meme I've seen today


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145301


Now that's a Dad Joke.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145305


Deadman walking.


----------



## Joker

Look who I ran into yesterday while Facebook was down.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*We know who you are and what you do.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Live Life like there is no morning.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Live Life like there is no morning.
> View attachment 145321


Why did I sing this in my head while reading


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> Why did I sing this in my head while reading


Because knowing me is addictive.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Because knowing me is addictive.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Joker said:


> Live Life like there is no morning.
> View attachment 145321


OMG- how I felt this morning driving to work......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Piggles made me giggle...


----------



## Joker

And now for some Bible Trivia.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145329


There's a bathroom on the right.


----------



## Joker

Only a few select will get this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

AHA! There’s a phony in the Weight Room! BUSTED!!!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Oops.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145377



They’re very light eating!  🍽


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145376


Talk about cracking me up.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145377


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145385


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145377


Whose "bright" idea was it to put that on the menu?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145399


Looks like fun to me.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145376


Sweet.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145400


Have you been listening to how I talk in real life?


----------



## Joker

Farm erotica.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Farm erotica.
> View attachment 145401


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145406


You are welcome.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145428


it's true you know.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Derp.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145438


meep meep


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

The next time you hear about someone going Ape Shit think of this and me.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145449


And they call me The Gas Giant after Taco Tuesday and Mexican Monday.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145450


Wait a few more years and then you will be complaining to the nurse at the reception desk.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Wait a few more years and then you will be complaining to the nurse at the reception desk.


Don't be sad, Elvis and I have fun complaining to her all the time.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145457


I will judge the Lite beer part


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145458


I need a fact check on this.


----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145457



This goes totally against my principals. This is my coat of arms, which I recently commissioned, and it explains why:-


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I need a fact check on this.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

Another football disappointing season


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Ba-Dum-Tiss*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145483



I've never had this problem.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

Dreams be crushed yearly


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

*Truth in advertising.

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Oh Nashville last winter.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Oh Nashville last winter.


Detroit all year long


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> Detroit all year long


Well you ain't Lion.


----------



## Joker

Worst Movie Pun Ever.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145533


Lack of nuts.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145533


----------



## Joker

I do think Shatner forgot his teeth.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I do think Shatner forgot his teeth.
> View attachment 145542



William Shatner is one of us. He'll be the first fat man in space.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> William Shatner is one of us. He'll be the first fat man in space.


I am not a fat man but I have been one toke over the line before.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145545


Trump?


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145546


I know I have because I worked on a farm.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I know I have because I worked on a farm.


That's pretty cool


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145591


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

SMH


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.

In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'

The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'

She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'

The defense attorney nearly died.

The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said, 

'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
> 
> In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
> 
> The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'
> 
> She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
> 
> The defense attorney nearly died.
> 
> The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
> 
> 'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.


I have acquired this as fill for my own book.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145619


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145622


You can do it.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> You can do it.


Oh he’s a lightweight… I’ve balanced way more than that at the market without a basket


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145638




HI!


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> HI!View attachment 145642


For once it was not me.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

It took me a few minutes to get it


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I have acquired this as fill for my own book.



@Funtastic curves, make sure that you hire a good lawyer, to claim your share of the royalties on this book!


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> @Funtastic curves, make sure that you hire a good lawyer, to claim your share of the royalties on this book!


 My lawyer contacted her but her lawyer was in Detroit so it may be a decade.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145647


The Sears Wish book was a job. LOL


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145648


I know it is like you got beet.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shotha said:


> @Funtastic curves, make sure that you hire a good lawyer, to claim your share of the royalties on this book!


I just want the first $100 bill signed by him


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145650


This is so bad I can see why you and I became friends,


----------



## Funtastic curves

My last one for the night


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> My last one for the night View attachment 145652


He seemed so Skippy that day too.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145691


That's the Detroit way baby.


----------



## toyjunker

Who's thinking what?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> That's the Detroit way baby.


Missouri too


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> View attachment 145695


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

All true


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I really do hate them


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145704


But my dark side is my bright point.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

First the good news.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> First the good news.
> View attachment 145717


Dark humor shines my friend.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

My Daughter was showing our Family DNA today.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Shotha

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145718



Q: "How many homosexuals does it take to change a lightbulb?"
A: "None. It's out and it's staying out."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145746


That's Alabama,


----------



## Joker

I tried that filter that removes wrinkles. I am not too sure it got them all.


----------



## Joker

That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## Joker

Why yes it has been a while. Why do you ask?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145751


I'm really not into blondes.


----------



## Joker

This labor shortage is getting out of hand.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> This labor shortage is getting out of hand.
> View attachment 145752


Ooooh I likes!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

It's just a flesh wound
.


----------



## Joker

Now this is really scary.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145795


You go girl.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Now that is a big opening.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145800


IKEA?


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145803


And this shocks our family how?


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145805


----------



## Joker

Nuts to the wall used to be just an expression.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Nuts to the wall used to be just an expression.
> View attachment 145807



I think that they're the seeds _Lodoicea maldivica_, the largest seed in t he world, also known as the Coco de mer.


----------



## RVGleason

Now we’re talking!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145824


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Lance isn't that common a name these days, but in medieval times, they were called Lance-a-lot. *


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145865



If she understands her client's problem, then she must be one too.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Tonight Was Foreign Culture Night In My House So I Decided To Cook A Traditional Dish From Pompeii.

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

It's about to get real.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 145883


Your future hinges on a repair.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> It's about to get real.
> View attachment 145882











I Have No Words GIFs - Get the best GIF on GIPHY


Explore and share the best I Have No Words GIFs and most popular animated GIFs here on GIPHY. Find Funny GIFs, Cute GIFs, Reaction GIFs and more.




giphy.com


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I Have No Words GIFs - Get the best GIF on GIPHY
> I Have No Words GIFs - Get the best GIF on GIPHY


Well OK nice search results.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Well OK nice search results.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I lost my dog in the 70's

*


----------



## Joker

*Because no one asked for it. The Almond Brothers Band.


*


----------



## DazzlingAnna

SMILE!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hmmm


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Ta-Da!*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

After reading many of the post here I thought I should post this. BTW it is not a bad thing.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> After reading many of the post here I thought I should post this. BTW it is not a bad thing.
> View attachment 145997


----------



## Joker

deleted


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146023


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Today's weather report


----------



## Joker

Fact check true. This is a sharp MEME.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> View attachment 146126


Don't judge me.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 146127


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> View attachment 146128


I love the bumper sticker


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I love the bumper sticker


A weird story how I became the owner and even weirder what I did. It was limited to 17MPH when I got it from a guy who was too heavy for it and I just happened to have a more powerful motor and some lithium batteries along with an old Raspberry Pi little computer. It now will go about 35 MPH and still get 7 miles per charge.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 146129


Titan up. LOL


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yes


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 146130
> Yes


I keyed in on that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Well, does it?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I have been both.


----------



## RVGleason

So, you want this cake? Then, *EAT UP FAT BOY!!!*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## TheShannan

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 145359


Awwwwww this is adorable!!!


----------



## RVGleason

A game I think many on this site can get into!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## TheShannan




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 146173


But what did the fox say?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Colonial Warrior

I have found this and I just know @ScreamingChicken will love this!


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> I have found this and I just know @ScreamingChicken will love this!
> 
> View attachment 146188


Oldie but goodie.


----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy




----------



## wrenchboy

View attachment 146192
View attachment 146192


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> View attachment 146189


Or my cassette collection.


----------



## Joker

OK we finely found the origins of the internet trolls.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## wrenchboy

I need to go back to Hooters


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Meanwhile in Tennessee.


----------



## Joker

Sorry Ladies.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> View attachment 146237


Showed this one to my mother (i’m visiting and fixing things). Her response: “I’m with him” [Joker].


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Showed this one to my mother (i’m visiting and fixing things). Her response: “I’m with him” [Joker].


Older ladies do tend to be attracted to my humor.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Sorry Ladies.
> View attachment 146264



Madonna will be cross!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Thanksgiving Cake fails.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Hi Kyshia.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 146280


Serves her right!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146285


No crate


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

I have a resemblance to the shop keeper.


----------



## RVGleason

I double dog dare ya to eat one!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> I double dog dare ya to eat one!
> 
> View attachment 146316


----------



## Carly36

Big girl


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## TheShannan




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I wonder if I can use my gift card.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Before Photoshop we only had Sharpies.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Where that lady from the bar lives. The one you asked for her address.


----------



## Joker

A Classic Rock Laugh.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


>



IKEA a problem


----------



## Funtastic curves

What!?! I wasn't sleeping!







coco.fun


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment bMjXIGq.mp4


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Sometime I need to relax.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Sonic Purity

Not vouching for the caption (don’t want to edit the pic), but it is a really good decoration.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Grunt hard Santa.


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment Cy4bNDj.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Just because you can does not mean you should.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*MUDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146562


I always called that Snope.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I dare you.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

A side of onion rings would be nice too!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

All we are saying is "Give peas a chance."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I'm thinking!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Word.


----------



## Joker

OOPS.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

This is me with 2 of my old military buddies.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

❤


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> IT'S A TRAP!
> View attachment 146702


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 146706


where have I seen that before?


----------



## Joker

Maybe someone knows something the rest of us don't.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 146710


 Really? Miss Vicky was like that and then I did. 3 years later well we are doing better and night and day.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## TheShannan

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 146620


Looks so much like my Pumpkin


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 146752


No. I love myself just as I am and earned every pound and crease. I am not Iron man.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146753


So evil I will now steal this translate it to another language and then say I thought of it. LOL


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146754


 I can't bear those people that do that.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146755


Perfect. Well Then I only . What now.. Oh yes look at that rabbit.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

❤​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## TheShannan

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 146778
> 
> ❤​


I love this so much


----------



## TheShannan

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146753


I laughed out loud at work at this one and had to show some coworkers


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*I'm not sure that's what they mean by butt plug Margret.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*A lady said to me her kid was an Angel. I said so was Satan.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Everyone loves a KFC Man.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

When you're the only person who doesn't get the joke...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146870


NOT THE BEES!!!!!!


----------



## TheShannan

The Foo Fighters are my favorite band!!


----------



## Joker

You Go girl I met him at a Banjo contest.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> This is me with 2 of my old military buddies.
> View attachment 146653


As long as it all ends up with a beer in hand, right?


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*A 5-year old girl went to visit her grandma one day.*
*She played with her dolls as grandma dusted the furniture. At one point, she looked up and asked:
"Grandma, how come you don't have a boyfriend?"
Her grandma replied: "Honey, my TV is my boyfriend. I can sit in my bedroom and watch it all day long. The TV dramas keep me company and make me feel so good.
"The comedies make me laugh. I'm so happy with my TV as my boyfriend."
Grandma then turned on the TV and the picture was horrible. She started adjusting the knobs trying to get the picture in focus. Frustrated, she started hitting the back of the TV hoping to fix the problem. The little girl heard the doorbell ring so she hurried to open the front door.
When she opened the door, there stood Grandma's pastor. The pastor said: "Hello young lady. Is your grandma home?"*
*The little girl replied: "Yeah, she's in the bedroom bangin' her boyfriend."*


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Jup that's Junk Food alright.


----------



## swamptoad

...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

Hmmm, now this looks familiar!


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> View attachment 146959



Those of us who got that have a very high probability of getting this:


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## fat hiker

FFAscinated said:


> View attachment 146972


What, too slender to be a plumber? Now, there's a joke with potential... or maybe it's the braces he's wearing!


----------



## Joker

fat hiker said:


> What, too slender to be a plumber? Now, there's a joke with potential... or maybe it's the braces he's wearing!


No butt crack showing due to suspenders. Plumbers crack is a tradition.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

* Or this.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 146993


So wrong.


----------



## Joker

I'm going to make a fortune.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Busted.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?

*


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

As it should be!


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

That look...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Click on the link for a Pink Floyd song.


https://sadanduseless.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/crocheted-pig6.gif


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason, You've hooked me on Chris Browne's comics. I've been bingeing:


----------



## RVGleason

FFAscinated said:


> RVGleason, You've hooked me on Chris Browne's comics. I've been bingeing:View attachment 147144



Happy to oblige!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Let's all do our part!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 147196
> 
> [/





RVGleason said:


> View attachment 147196


That's not a crime. Withholding Bernaise? THAT'S a crime.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Meep Meep


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 147243


True story I was asked that question and said "In your chair doing a better job interviewing people than you."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

I’ve been getting messages from the same uncle!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 147282


I swear my border collie sheds selectivily - if I'm wearing white, he sheds black hair; if I'm wearing black, he sheds white hair.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

True story...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Tiktok dog says hi







youtube.com


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Okay Nitwits, they’re gone. Get sweeping!!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

❤
View attachment KNh1C2a.mp4


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*All this while I was living next door to Alice.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment undefined - Imgur.mp4


----------



## RVGleason

For some reason, I’m in the mood for a Snowcone!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## FFAscinated

RV! You owe me a Coke!
Nope. Looks like you got there first. I owe YOU a coke:


----------



## RVGleason

FFAscinated said:


> RV! You owe me a Coke!
> Nope. Looks like you got there first. I owe YOU a coke:View attachment 147419



I like Pepsi, too!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Joker




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 147442


Both, but if I was really pressed, I'd go hard over soft. YUM!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Someone had a hard night...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Animal tag 

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

Because Australia...
View attachment undefined - Imgur.mp4


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Monster




----------



## tracii 4591




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 147547


*Whoa wait a minute. *


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*There can only be one.

*


----------



## RVGleason

Catting around again!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*OH THE DUCKMANITY!

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

I don’t think that this group have any issues with these conditions!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 147620


"Describe you s3x life in two words?"
"Huh? What?!"


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*50 Things That Are Legal, But Will Make You Look Like a Total Psycho*

1. Wearing the skin of a roast chicken like a mask.
2. Using both hands to put on Chapstick.
3. Walking backwards in public.
4. Asking an old person to give up their seat on a bus.
5. Stop responding midway thru conversation, but maintain eye contact.
6. Flying a kite at night.
7. Pulling your pants/underwear all the way down to pee at a men’s urinal.
8. Wearing a wedding gown to someone else’s wedding.
9. Eating in public without using your hands at all.
10. Going to Starbucks and ordering a milk with ice.
11. Eating a banana with the skin on.
12. Working out in a suit.
13. When someone is holding a door open for you when a place has double doors and you just say f**k it and take the other door instead.
14. Trimming your lawn with scissors.
15. Eating unwrapped food from inside your pockets.
16. Standing silently at night along a forest road.
17. Vacuuming your yard.
18. Writing an s from the bottom up.
19. Casually eating a stick of butter during a business meeting.
20. Putting your shoes on before the pants.
21. Using your knife and fork to slice each french fry into small dainty pieces.
22. Brushing your teeth in public.
23. While shopping, pulling what you want out of other people’s carts before they buy them.
24. Walking around in public with a glass of water from home.
25. Entering an elevator full of people and not turning to face the door.
26. Farting and deeply inhaling it. In public.
27. Going out to the gym and using a Hershey’s syrup bottle as a waterbottle.
28. Not making any attempts to dry your hands after washing them.
29. Dressing like a penguin and walking on four legs.
30. Doing yard work at night.
31. Wearing a wedding gown everywhere. Really everywhere.
32. Sitting on a park bench, opening a jar of mayonnaise, and furiously eating the contents with just your bare hands.
33. Screaming in public at nothing except the existential dread you’re feeling.
34. Blasting “Highway To Hell” during a funeral.
35. Licking door knobs.
36. Putting a leash around your neck and walking yourself.
37. Buying a rope and a knife at the same time.
38. Drinking pool water at a public pool.
39. Slowly biting off paper thin pieces of pears.
40. Cover your roof in raw meat every morning, then bag it up throw it away after dark.
41. Sharing your browser history on social media.
42. Going into a fast food restaurant and using your own plates and utensils.
43. Tying your shoes to other shoes and walking around.
44. Mixing water and peanut butter to make it drinkable.
45. Watching TV. But it’s your neighbor’s TV. And you’re standing on the sidewalk outside their window.
46. Closing a glass door directly in someone’s face and staring at them through it with no expression.
47. Moaning while getting your blood drawn by a nurse.
48. Run while keeping your arms perfectly still at your sides.
49. Put toothpaste directly into mouth. Then brush teeth.
50. Having nothing but pictures of yourself on your walls.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ironic as all get out.


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Oh come on, don’t tell me you haven’t done this!!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated

This Dennis got me thinking about his future...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## TheShannan

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 147743


Lmao my best friend never rides with anyone to any event or function. She always says she wants the opportunity to be able to just leave whenever


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*Ironic.*


----------



## Joker

*Sarah Conner?


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I hate those lights!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Be careful what you wish for my friends.


----------



## Joker

*Ta-Da!

*


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*I have proof that the Earth is flat.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*We can stop all progress now. We have achieved all we will ever need.


*


----------



## Joker

It happens.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> It happens.
> View attachment 147854



Nothing weird happens in my flat. I just spend all day and evening eating and trying to get fatter. Honest, nothing weird happens here.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Pi Fight!

*


----------



## Joker

*Ba-Dum-Tiss

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Well 

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated

Resolutions? Busted LONG ago....


----------



## Joker

Good job.


----------



## Joker

OOPS.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

That’s one way to get out of it!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Every meal!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Well Dang

*


----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 147939



When I us "TGIF", it means, "Thank God I'm Fat!" It brightens any day up.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

Arrrrggghhh, matey. 'Course it be a real word. It be a pirate word. We uses it all the time.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Arrrrggghhh, matey. 'Course it be a real word. It be a pirate word. We uses it all the time.


----------



## Shotha

Aaaarrrggghhh, me matey. I be a pirate too.


----------



## Joker

*Now a word from Tom Petty on the chicken wing shortage.

*


----------



## Joker

*A priest and a rabbi were sitting next to each other on an airplane. After a while, the priest turned to the rabbi and asked: "Is it still a requirement of your faith that you not eat pork?"*
*The rabbi responded: "Yes, that is still one of our beliefs."
The priest then asked: "Have you ever eaten pork?"
To which the rabbi replied: "Yes, on one occasion I did succumb to temptation and tasted a ham sandwich."
The priest nodded in understanding and went on with his reading.
A while later, the rabbi spoke up and asked the priest: "Father, is it still a requirement of your church that you remain celibate?"
The priest replied: "Yes, that is still very much a part of our faith."
The rabbi then asked him: "Father, have you ever fallen to the temptations of the flesh?"
The priest replied: "Yes, rabbi, on one occasion I was weak and broke with my faith."
The rabbi nodded understandingly and remained silently thinking for about five minutes.*
*Finally, the rabbi said: "Beats a ham sandwich, doesn't it?"*


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

What’s your favorite spot?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Joker

The older folks will get this.


----------



## Joker

This is so bad.


----------



## RVGleason

This time, it’s personal!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148016


You bastard!
(Oops. I meant this as a joking lament at having an earworm implanted in my brain. Very sorry if I offended.)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

FFAscinated said:


> You bastard!
> (Oops. I meant this as a joking lament at having an earworm implanted in my brain. Very sorry if I offended.)


Yeah, I figured it was a wee joke, hon. No harm done. 
I hope that earworm is working for ya!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

So close.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I hope this is a high fiber cake.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I think we had a communication breakdown.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

You don't have to be a King or Queen to sit on a throne.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

After you pay your legal fees, come on down and drown your sorrows. Watch out for the bouncer, he’s tough!


----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

*The Marx Brothers Celebrate The Beatles in the U.S.A.!*


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just love this meme!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> *The Marx Brothers Celebrate The Beatles in the U.S.A.!*
> 
> View attachment 148067
> 
> View attachment 148068
> 
> View attachment 148069
> 
> View attachment 148070


Zeppo and Gummo included.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I have so many questions*


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## RVGleason

Okay, watch the birdie!


----------



## RVGleason

Aw Maw, everybody’s watching!


----------



## RVGleason

How about an old fashioned Good Humor?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm not sure if we're allowed to post links, so, let me know! This guy is so hilarious and is one of my favorite vids of his! 

This compilation is If People Did Everything Aggressively:



A few of my faves: Vacuum (puts me in tears everytime), ironing, Trick-or-Treating, Reading and Typing on the Computer lol


----------



## Joker

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I'm not sure if we're allowed to post links, so, let me know! This guy is so hilarious and is one of my favorite vids of his!
> 
> This compilation is If People Did Everything Aggressively:
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my faves: Vacuum (puts me in tears everytime), ironing, Trick-or-Treating, Reading and Typing on the Computer lol


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Have you noticed that the new masks are mindful of,…


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Yuck!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Curious!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Pluviophile




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I am starting to worry about the chicken shortage.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Yeah, no!


----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated

But, I need a bigger loaf ...


----------



## Joker

FFAscinated said:


> But, I need a bigger loaf ...View attachment 148185


Right in the breadbasket.


----------



## RVGleason

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

You otter find this one cute.


----------



## Pluviophile




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Pluviophile




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Get ready for a classic groaner.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Pluviophile




----------



## RVGleason

Remember, when you're raisin cookies, make sure they don't grow up to be little crumbs!


----------



## RVGleason

And don’t you fergit!


----------



## Joker

Our roll go up to 11 meters.


----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated

Too late for one more Valentine? Some years ago, my husband got me this box. The next year, and every year since, he just refilled it with candy. When he became incapacitated, our son picked up the tradition:


----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen

RVGleason said:


> Remember, when you're raisin cookies, make sure they don't grow up to be little crumbs!
> 
> View attachment 148265


I just want to eat these


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

I'm a 5-7 right now...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I will never be able to unsee this,


----------



## Pluviophile

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 148277


The message is actually correct. I haven't noticed the missing eyebrow before reading the message.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

The snow was only up to my ankles this morning, I fell in head first!


----------



## SSBHM

Pluviophile said:


> View attachment 148245


Do you mean by text?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148299


Awwwww


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Pluviophile




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*SHARON!!!!!!*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*OH POOH!


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I'm sorry Dave the Rabbi Can't do that.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 148353


"Even Worse" was one of Weird Al's best. 'Fat' and 'Lasagna' are masterpieces of the parody art. And that video....!!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

fat hiker said:


> "Even Worse" was one of Weird Al's best. 'Fat' and 'Lasagna' are masterpieces of the parody art. And that video....!!



This one?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I will never ever be unable to unsee this thought*


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 148379


I resemble that remark.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 148380



For the musically challenged, listen.

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor

Now get it?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Don’t we all!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148392



No, that's an Alafkan hufky. Yukon tell the difference quite easily.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148393


Well Yes it does and I used to call them in.


----------



## Joker

OK I laughed way too hard at this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Never come between a fat guy and a pizza!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148396


True story (I think)
Eleanor Roosevelt was telling her husband about her visit to the doctor.
The President: Did he say anything about that big, fat ass of yours?
Eleanor: Why no, Franklin, he didn't mention you at all.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

You think I'm kidding young man?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Rules are rules.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Underneath a tile floor is not a recommended place to try and hide a 400 pound body. ☠


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I want to show all of you my Hot Willie.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated

Non-funny reply: We need the "Luftwaffle" right now to go after that column of tanks approaching Kiev. 
It is not the Soviet Union that is re-emerging. It is the Greater Russian Empire. Hail, Tsar Vladimir.
I'm looking for a place to post my history-student analysis of the meaning of "the Ukraine" in the Russian psyche. This is not that place.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

FFAscinated said:


> Non-funny reply: We need the "Luftwaffle" right now to go after that column of tanks approaching Kiev.
> It is not the Soviet Union that is re-emerging. It is the Greater Russian Empire. Hail, Tsar Vladimir.
> I'm looking for a place to post my history-student analysis of the meaning of "the Ukraine" in the Russian psyche. This is not that place.


Trying to keep politics away from here but I have a friend who's family is stuck in Ukraine.


----------



## Shotha

FFAscinated said:


> Non-funny reply: We need the "Luftwaffle" right now to go after that column of tanks approaching Kiev.
> It is not the Soviet Union that is re-emerging. It is the Greater Russian Empire. Hail, Tsar Vladimir.
> I'm looking for a place to post my history-student analysis of the meaning of "the Ukraine" in the Russian psyche. This is not that place.



We're supposed to use the name "Ukraine" without the definite article these days. Use of the definite article with the name of their country is offensive to Ukrainians, because it is seen as implying that their country is part of Russia.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Trying to keep politics away from here but I have a friend who's family is stuck in Ukraine.



I have friends in the Ukraine, too. I worry about them and not without reason.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> We're supposed to use the name "Ukraine" without the definite article these days. Use of the definite article with the name of their country is offensive to Ukrainians, because it is seen as implying that their country is part of Russia.


Many years ago I was dating a lady from Ukraine and she explained that to me then. I understood. In the early 90's I was part of a team that flew food to The Republic of Georgia to get them through the winter. An interesting time in my life.


----------



## Joker

And now back to what this thread is really about and I have so many questions here.


----------



## Joker

Then we have this just to mess with the brain.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Many years ago I was dating a lady from Ukraine and she explained that to me then. I understood. In the early 90's I was part of a team that flew food to The Republic of Georgia to get them through the winter. An interesting time in my life.



My mum's family was from the Caucasus and mainly of Georgian extraction.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Then we have this just to mess with the brain.
> View attachment 148505



I once live opposite a supermarket in Auckland. There was a truck that delivered cat food had a big tabby cat painted on the back of it. The two rods that made the latches go into place on the rear door, when the handle was turned to close the door, made the big cat look as if it was in a cage.

Why does it say "TEA" behind the cat?


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I once live opposite a supermarket in Auckland. There was a truck that delivered cat food had a big tabby cat painted on the back of it. The two rods that made the latches go into place on the rear door, when the handle was turned to close the door, made the big cat look as if it was in a cage.
> 
> Why does it say "TEA" behind the cat?


Who knows? It's the internet.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 148515



Refuses to see the movie ‘Saw’!


----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> Refuses to see the movie ‘Saw’!


So, he wouldn't see Saw?


----------



## RVGleason

@FFAscinated 

Seeing it would shiver his timbers is another reason he wouldn’t see Saw II.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker

MattB said:


> View attachment 148525


How is drinking too much coffee even possible?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen

This made me laugh so hard
They didn't miss a sign


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

A few days late ....


----------



## AuntHen

RBF strikes again


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## DazzlingAnna

The internet considers this as funny - I think it is just lovely...


----------



## Shotha

FFAscinated said:


> View attachment 148548



I'd call that Heaven on Girth.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

My revenge shall be complete. Wa HA Haaaaaa


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 148552


Comics were so sexist. I never noticed that as a young hormonal boy.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148565


Yes. Next question please.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*I got my GF exactly what she asked for.

*


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


>



Wow! Fantasique! And after all those adventures, he settled to the life of a tyre salesman.


----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I have been putting it off for a long time but I finely got a round...


----------



## FFAscinated

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148630


This one literally made me laugh out loud. My husband built model tanks, ships, and planes. God forbid I should touch one of his myriad Xacto knives!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

I have a feeling this one's already been posted, but I laughed, so here it is again....


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 148681



Wouldn't life be better if our hair stood up on end, and our glasses shot in the air, whenever we were surprised?


----------



## littlefairywren

☺


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

MattB said:


> Wouldn't life be better if our hair stood up on end, and our glasses shot in the air, whenever we were surprised?



If you have your hair cut short enough, it will stand on end.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Add this to the creepy crawlies that you already know from Australia...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

For the Harry Potter fans...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 148744


Hal, the verb you're looking for is "get".


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Darth side of the Moon

*


----------



## RVGleason

Honest Mom, I didn’t take the treat I’m hiding under my butt. Oops!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Pluviophile




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

Let me see your war face! (meme)


subscribe that would help a lot, social media •instagram @tonydeanjr




youtube.com


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Oh Myyyyyy


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

1950’s Menu.


----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## FFAscinated

Does this toga make me look stupid?


----------



## Donna

Someone’s shoes are getting puked in….


----------



## Joker

Things I am never going to be sure of.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Things I am never going to be sure of.
> View attachment 148824



Someone needs to tell them that they've got the date wrong.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Duvidel Lindzon

the series called 3 Stooges has a fat guy Larry ... the other two are Curly and Moe. it is old slapstick comedy.


----------



## RVGleason

Curly was the fat one.


----------



## FFAscinated

Curly was only "pleasingly plump"
<iframe width="642" height="361" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVGleason

There were two other ‘fat’ Stooges that came into the team after Curley retired when he became too ill to continue, and his other brother Shemp, who was the original third Stooge who returned to the team filming many shorts before he himself succumbed to a heart attack in the mid-1950’s.

Joe Besser, who was a talented comedian in his own right, helped the Stooges on several shorts before their contract expired.




When Besser had to bow out of the team, Joe DeRita became the new third Stooge, and because of his slight resemblance to Curley, received the stage name of Curley-Joe. He appeared in the Three Stooges featured films they made throughout the late 1950’s and 1960’s, voiced his character in the Three Stooges cartoons, and appeared with Moe and Larry in the last Stooge film ‘Kook’s Tour’.

Of the ‘fat’ Stooges, DeRita was easily the heaviest, weighing in at over 300 pounds.


----------



## FFAscinated

I don't think Curly-Joe ever did the floor spin, alas. Whoo-whoo-whoo!


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Everyone wants change.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## MattB

Crusty Little Thing Called Loaf

Edit: Another One Bites The Crust


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 148853



We once had two friends over for dinner. We decided to be lazy about it and get some Chinese barbecued duck with rice and seasonal vegetables from the Chinese takeaway across the road. We didn't like the duck. So, we left it and ate the rice and seasonal vegetables. When I cleaned up, I put all of the duck in a big bowl for the cat, who was eagerly reaching up to the kitchen work top with his front paws. As I stooped to put the bowl of barbecued duck on the floor for him, I told him, "Now, don't wolf this down all at once, or you'll turn into a duck-filled fatty puss."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## mariaalive




----------



## Joker

This story is just about a pair of nuts.

A father and his son went hunting for the first time. The father said, ”Son, whatever you do don't scream. Stay here while I go around to check the field."
About ten minutes later the father heard his son scream. The father ran over and said, "Why did you scream?"
His son said, "A skunk walked by my feet but I didn’t scream. Then a snake was crawling around my neck, but I didn’t scream cause you told me not to. Then two chipmunks crawled up my pant legs and heard one say, 'should we eat them now or take them with us?'"


----------



## Joker

This is so wrong.


----------



## mariaalive




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Say It Loud!


----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

One way to get rid of Peeps!


----------



## RVGleason

It’s bearly possible!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148916


I once worked in an open-plan office space. The boss had the common radio tuned to "easy listening'. When she left, a co-worker switched it to classic rock, and I called out, "Oh, Thank God! I thought I was on the elevator of the damned."


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Please, hold your applause!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 148932



Given the usual reason why cats have two homes, you might just have a gainer cat.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

The only slap worth watching!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> The only slap worth watching!
> 
> View attachment 148947


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Donna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Donna said:


> View attachment 148982
> View attachment 148983


My friends try to keep me from my own thoughts.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Auditions now being held for next year’s Oscars host.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

It's our autumn now, but they are so dandy...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Definitely chunky, but not too sour...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason

Keith Richards should be a presenter on this year’s Grammy Awards.


----------



## bellyman

Joker said:


> View attachment 149051


Where can I get one of those lunch boxes!?


----------



## Joker

bellyman said:


> Where can I get one of those lunch boxes!?





https://www.amazon.com/Fred-M-T-Emergency-Transport-Insulated/dp/B007M2OHEY/ref=asc_df_B007M2OHEY/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167129511510&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15119760289312964075&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013096&hvtargid=pla-272841723573&psc=1


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## bellyman

Joker said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Fred-M-T-Emergency-Transport-Insulated/dp/B007M2OHEY/ref=asc_df_B007M2OHEY/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167129511510&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15119760289312964075&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013096&hvtargid=pla-272841723573&psc=1


No way! So cool. Thanks


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

This is 100% true!


----------



## Joker

bellyman said:


> No way! So cool. Thanks


WAY!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I'm a Star Man...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

Oui, oui ...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Happy Holy Week

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149190


Well no shit.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated




----------



## Joker

I was not sure where to post this. 
View attachment Star Trek What in the holy Picard is this.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149215


I wish I could say th.. Umm where was I?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 149219


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Missed by a hare.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Momma OWW OW OWW
I just assimilated a man.


*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149260


I had to draw one when I hit a moose. I think they framed it.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Happy Easter to all my peeps.


----------



## Aqw

For us fat people ... this is more space for inner beauty than for others


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

A few Fat characters in this comic.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Look closely.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Happy 420 Day*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

We have all been there.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

Betty would be perfect in one of those stalker Lifetime movies.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## daplumber

Joker said:


> View attachment 149354


Ni! Now, where is the shrubbery model?


----------



## Joker

daplumber said:


> Ni! Now, where is the shrubbery model?


Come here I will gnaw your leg off.


----------



## daplumber

After all it’s just a flesh wound!
Grrr! Girrr! Hop, hop.


----------



## Joker

daplumber said:


> After all it’s just a flesh wound!
> Grrr! Girrr! Hop, hop.


Que the Coconut shells


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

Remember the movie "Single White Female"?

(Betty)


----------



## Joker

I will never be the same after seeing this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Love will find a way!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Camouflage isn’t working, I can see them quite clearly!


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

looking for pointers?


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149376


kinky


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

I think I’ll wait till the kindle version is available.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149405


Go Cubs.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment undefined - Imgur (2).mp4


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149409


Well if I was born a window people would see right through me until I threw them some shade and blinded them then it would be curtains.


----------



## Joker

*Lost my job at a funeral home*
*The mortician caught me tying the deceased people's shoe strings together.*

*I was just trying to slow them down in the event of a future zombie apocalypse.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I clucked up at this one.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

The number of suspects has been narrowed.


----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> The number of suspects has been narrowed.
> 
> View attachment 149468


"Good dog! Never liked that wallpaper anyway."


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149475


good dog


----------



## Joker

Sting Stang Stung.


----------



## Joker

I do believe this could fit in many threads here.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149488


That is SO me. I write silly lyrics to songs, but it doesn't work as parody because no one knows the original. I mean, who goes around humming "Chattanooga Choo-choo"?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

FFAscinated said:


> That is SO me. I write silly lyrics to songs, but it doesn't work as parody because no one knows the original. I mean, who goes around humming "Chattanooga Choo-choo"?


Real old people who are almost dead.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149553


----------



## Joker

I have a tale to pass on here.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149542


Like the Ramones reference


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

They’re thinking; “Wow! Is that guy Fat!”


----------



## RVGleason

Be careful while kissing birds, you might contract Chirpies!


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

See, this is what I've been saying. Betty is scary AF.



RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149605


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Sound advice.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149677



I always say hello to pussy cats. You never get a bad answer out of them.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I always say hello to pussy cats. You never get a bad answer out of them.


Well I don't think you are lion.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Well I don't think you are lion.



We don't meet lions on the street in New Zealand. We have to go to the zoo to say hello to them. A roar is just a big purr.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149705


----------



## Joker

And before you ask, yes it hurt like hell.


----------



## Joker

This is what happens when you mix Religion with Science Fiction.


----------



## Joker

*This joke left me drained and with cold feet.

*


----------



## kyle

"Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?" - Comedian Steven Wright


----------



## Donna




----------



## Joker

Donna said:


> View attachment 149723


EXIT ONLY!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

If you had everything in the world, where would you put it? - Comedian Steven Wright (again)


----------



## FFAscinated

kyle said:


> "Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?" - Comedian Steven Wright


Actually, George Carlin said it first. Truly visionary comedian. I think he also said, "If a train station is where a train stops, what's a work station?"


----------



## kyle

Gotcha. Did not know. Carlin is one of my favorites too. Right up there with Rodney (Dangerfield)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149742


My kids caught me doing this once.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149753


Boop


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149746


Life will find a way.


----------



## Joker




----------



## kyle

As a bit of a beer snob and bacon lover, this is too funny. And best of all ... "made with real Bacon GREASE" HA ha ha


----------



## kyle

Chinese food and name, "Sum Dum Guy"


----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149742


Frugal Daddy! Good job! 
Now, pouring cheap Scotch into a Laphroaig bottle? Not so admirable.


----------



## FFAscinated

Ummm....


----------



## FFAscinated

It's morning on the Death Star ...


----------



## Shotha

FFAscinated said:


> Frugal Daddy! Good job!
> Now, pouring cheap Scotch into a Laphroaig bottle? Not so admirable.



It's not a good idea to swap someone's food or drink for a different item. Someone once swapped my Cocacola for Diet Pepsi. I have extreme reactions to artificial sweeteners and they had to call an ambulance to take me to hospital. A guy in the UK had an even more unfortunate experience. He was allergic to peanuts. Before ordering a curry in a takeaway, he asked if there were peanuts in it. He was told that there weren't. So, he he ordered it, went home, started to eat it, went into anaphylactic shock and died.
I realize that my comments might be taking this thread off-topic, but I think that it is important to remember that some of the things that make amusing memes should never be attempted in real life.


----------



## Joker

FFAscinated said:


> It's morning on the Death Star ...
> View attachment 149762


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> It's not a good idea to swap someone's food or drink for a different item. Someone once swapped my Cocacola for Diet Pepsi. I have extreme reactions to artificial sweeteners and they had to call an ambulance to take me to hospital. A guy in the UK had an even more unfortunate experience. He was allergic to peanuts. Before ordering a curry in a takeaway, he asked if there were peanuts in it. He was told that there weren't. So, he he ordered it, went home, started to eat it, went into anaphylactic shock and died.
> I realize that my comments might be taking this thread off-topic, but I think that it is important to remember that some of the things that make amusing memes should never be attempted in real life.


Fortunately I knew my kids.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

I am almost sorry for posting this. Almost.


----------



## RVGleason

Another Hilda.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A palmface for dyslexics.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

cat slap in dog😂/funny animals voice over...


#animalsvideofunny #voiceover #animalscomedy #kidesvideosyou will give(ad)in my channel mail : [email protected]




youtube.com


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149794


In truth beer has always been cheaper than petrol where I come from.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*My Belt was too small and it buckled under pressure.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 149825



It reminds me of an ex-colleague's cash-up sheet.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

So, I do a little writing and am working on a stand up comedy piece ... Goes like this 

"Let's talk about something that everyone does, but not too many people talk about.
And get your minds out of the gutter, not talking about masturbation, but we could have a field day with that right?"

"Would go something like this:"

"Honey what are you doing in there?"

"Nothing, (and it's not HIM in the bathroom either ...)"

"What's that loud whirring noise?"

"It's my (pant, pant) new (pant, pant) razor"

"It's awfully loud"

It's the (pant, pant) new big one (squeal)

"Well you be careful with that"

"I (groan) will" 



"No, I'm talking about farts"

(it goes down hill from there)


----------



## kyle

Difficult to bring sound effects and timing into writing, i.e. pant, squeal, groan. But hopefully gets the general point across.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

That commercial really pissed me off


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I came across a woman crying in the parking lot of the mall today.*
*She said she had lost her last $500. I felt bad for her, so I gave her $50 from the $500 I had found on the ground inside the mall.*
*When you are blessed, you must bless others.*


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149914


Mixing of Wagnerian motifs, but classic in its own right ...
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

This humor just mite fly.


----------



## Donna




----------



## Joker

*I would like to talk to you about your extended warranty.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 150021



If we’re gonna do this, let’s do it right, shall we?


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> If we’re gonna do this, let’s do it right, shall we?
> 
> View attachment 150023


Mine were male dogs.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Mine were male dogs.



Those were dog _tails_, the gender doesn’t enter into it!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Those were dog _tails_, the gender doesn’t enter into it!
> 
> View attachment 150024


Listen, this is my perverted mind and I have to live with it 24/7 so we have become friends.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Listen, this is my perverted mind and I have to live with it 24/7 so we have become friends.



Don’t you at least get an hour break?


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Don’t you at least get an hour break?
> 
> View attachment 150025


Naw I's not a Union shop.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Naw I's not a Union shop.



Do you get French Benefits? Viva le France!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Do you get French Benefits? Viva le France!
> 
> View attachment 150026


Just got a loaf today to make a Sub Sandwich.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Just got a loaf today to make a Sub Sandwich.



Well, it’s better to have love and loafed than never to have loafed at all.


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Well, it’s better to have love and loafed than never to have loafed at all.
> 
> View attachment 150027


I do believe both of us are Crusty.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> I do believe both of us are Crusty.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle




----------



## kyle

More funny t shirts


----------



## DazzlingAnna

The game was canceled for technical reasons...


----------



## RVGleason

That’s what I say!


----------



## Joker

My Lucky Horse Shoe.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150114


View attachment Data laughing.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Oui Oui!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

It was such a chore, I tell ya!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Monty Python at it's finest


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> Monty Python at it's finest
> View attachment 150182


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

Joker said:


> View attachment 150181


Sorry, but that was one funny ass pic with the attention to the sign. TOOO FUNNY


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 150233


----------



## kyle

Not for nothing, but that looks pretty good (LOL)


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

The older I get the more eclectic
my taste.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I am not naming names.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Sonic Purity




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 150243


----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150272


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150296


*It’s so hot the Statue of Liberty was asked to lower her arm.*


----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

​


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

It's a fact.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

Everyone is terrified of Betty.


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

A sight Gag.


----------



## kyle

Joker said:


> A sight Gag.
> View attachment 150407


Gives new meaning to deep throat


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Shaved your wife?


----------



## Joker

*2 times in 2 days on FB

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Donna

I love a good pun!


----------



## MattB

...or Stryper.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

OK oldsters.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150520


Don't forget veterans of war.


----------



## FFAscinated

The loud pops are added to fireworks. They could easily be omitted for a beautiful and less terrifying light show. Be worth agitating for: Ban loud bangs!


----------



## Joker

FFAscinated said:


> The loud pops are added to fireworks. They could easily be omitted for a beautiful and less terrifying light show. Be worth agitating for: Ban loud bangs!


No they need the large bang to launch them out of the mortar tube.


----------



## FFAscinated

I always thought that was more of a Phoomp! I was thinking of the loud BANG as the starburst happens - only some of the time, which I think is optional. But, I'm showing my total ignorance of pyrotechnics. So I'll do my Emily Littela routine. "Oh! That's very different. Never mind."


----------



## RVGleason

At least you have a excuse to cuddle.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

RVGleason said:


> At least you have a excuse to cuddle.
> 
> View attachment 150522


Where is that Camping site? Australia?


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*BELCH!


*


----------



## Joker




----------



## kyle

"Khakis" ... Boston speak for "Car Keys"


----------



## RVGleason

Now, all we need is the doe!


----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Hard Core Pink Floyd MEME Ahead.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I was not sure if this was to go here or in the Dad Joke thread.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

What is the meaning of life?

15 to 20 with time off for good behavior ... HA Ha ha ha


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150583


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Hello Neighbor!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## kyle

How not to dump your RV septic tank


----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Don’t worry Harry, I just know you’ll make the Swim Team!


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> Don’t worry Harry, I just know you’ll make the Swim Team!
> 
> View attachment 150605


Fixed it.


----------



## Joker




----------



## kyle

"So, I pull up to the diner and the manager is locking the door. I say to him, 'the sign says open 24 hours'."

He says, "yeah, but not in a row!" - Comedian Steven Wright


----------



## Joker

View attachment Dive.mp4


----------



## littlefairywren

RVGleason said:


> At least you have a excuse to cuddle.
> 
> View attachment 150522


Looks like an Aussie camping trip to me, and every camping trip I've ever been on, too. Shudder!!!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> Hello Neighbor!
> 
> View attachment 150592


"Oh. Hello, Pooh. *sigh* How about lunch?"


----------



## RVGleason

FFAscinated said:


> "Oh. Hello, Pooh. *sigh* How about lunch?"



“Just a smackeral”.


----------



## FFAscinated

"Would you like honey or condensed milk with your bread?"
"Both, please! But no bread."
because, priorities


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

OK show this to your dogs. 
View attachment Hilarious Ted - This is gold 😂 Facebook.mp4


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

You will never be able to unsee this.


----------



## Joker

R.I.P.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB

Thank you, Internet.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

True statement


----------



## Joker

Brought to you by Darwin and Mother Nature.
View attachment Kung Fu Tree to head.mp4


----------



## Joker

Ba-Dum-Tiss


----------



## Joker

View attachment SciFi Fandom My Roomba has become aware.mp4


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150706


It's a trap!


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 150708


It's true you know.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> It's true you know.


Yes very true


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Aqw

Mr Potato naked


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Oh Yeah!


----------



## kyle

My 6-month-old Doberman ATE the new screen ... Love him, but P.I.A.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## kyle

LOL


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Ta-Da!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

While in Missouri


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

When you dog eats the magic beans.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

The Three Stooges - Math Problems


SUBSCRIBE HERE ▶https://www.youtube.com/curlysgrandsonSUB to ANDY PAGANA ▶https://www.youtube.com/andypaganaTHREE STOOGES ON AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/s...




youtube.com


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

What Melons!


----------



## Joker

That's what He si


RVGleason said:


> What Melons!
> 
> View attachment 150829
> 
> That's what He said.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Smile.

View attachment Bald smile head.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 150908


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> View attachment 150910


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

A farmer stopped by the local mechanics shop to have his truck fixed. They couldn’t do it while he waited, so he said he didn’t live far and would just walk home. On the way home he stopped at the hardware Store and bought a bucket and a gallon of paint. He then stopped by the feed store and picked up a couple of chickens and a goose. However, struggling outside the store he now had a problem – how to carry his entire purchases home. While he was scratching his head he was approached by a little old lady who told him she was lost. She asked, ‘Can you tell me how to get to 1603 Mockingbird Lane’ The farmer said, ‘Well, as a matter of fact, my farm is very close to that house I would walk you there but I can’t carry this lot.’ The old lady suggested, ‘Why don’t you put the can of paint in the bucket. Carry the bucket in one hand, put a chicken under each arm and carry the goose in your other hand’ ‘Why thank you very much,’ he said and proceeded to walk the old girl home. On the way he says ‘Let’s take my short cut and go down this alley. We’ll be there in no time.’ The little old lady looked him over cautiously then said, ‘I am a lonely widow without a husband to defend me. How do I know that when we get in the alley you won’t hold me up against the wall, pull up my skirt, and have your way with me?’ The farmer said, ‘Holy smokes lady! I’m carrying a bucket, a gallon of paint, two chickens, and a goose. How in the world could I possibly hold you up against the wall and do that?’ The old lady replied…… ‘Set the goose down, cover him with the bucket, put the paint on top of the bucket, and I’ll hold the chickens.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Sonic Purity




----------



## FFAscinated

'I know I said I wanted a garage, but..."


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 150963


NSFFB Not Safe For Facebook.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp

This made me laugh, but not sure everyone will get the mick taking between Geordies (Newcastle’s Tackem’s) & (Sunderland’s) Mackem’s.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 150976


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> NSFFB Not Safe For Facebook.


I’ll do better


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## CPProp




----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151133


@Joker


----------



## Funtastic curves

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151132


@Joker


----------



## Joker

*Groan George, Just Groan.

*


----------



## Joker

*An astute Doctor.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151161


So you have heard about my Aunt.


----------



## Joker

Groan


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Donna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Sonic Purity

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 151173


Nah, that one’s intact, not ruins. No kids, ruins:


Nov. 2016, maybe half a mile if that from here.


----------



## Donna

This funny is thanks to @Sonic Purity


----------



## Joker

*An Uber.F.O.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

View attachment 9aYiHYk.mp4


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 151184


I have a printed out sheet I hand them.


----------



## RVGleason

“Pass the butter!”


----------



## Joker

*OOPS!


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> “Pass the butter!”
> 
> View attachment 151189


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*It seemed like a good idea at the time.

*


----------



## Joker

*I know this is about as corny as a pun gets.


*


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> *I know this is about as corny as a pun gets.
> 
> View attachment 151241
> *


----------



## Donna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

The City Council might want to consider a redesign.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Let’s see them try to steal these!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Will you be my friend?

*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

They don’t always have to be funny.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker

*Party on Wayne.

*


----------



## RVGleason

Happy Birthday Dorothy Parker!


----------



## RVGleason

"I tried to steal some spaghetti from the shop, but the security lady saw me and I couldn't get pasta". This was voted the best joke at the Edinburgh Fringe Comedy. Really?


----------



## FFAscinated

My favorite Dorothy Parker quote was from a telegram she sent while honeymooning in Venice. An editor wired her asking for a promised column, and she sent back, "Too fucking busy. Or vise versa."


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Gotta love the Mexican comic books.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Ncmomof4

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 151381


Can you make my breakfast this morning because I need that kind of omlette


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 151389


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151492


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> View attachment 151510


He actually says “Wellll, Doggies!”


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> He actually says “Wellll, Doggies!”


He has a few doggies.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> He has a few doggies.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151527


Happy Birthday friend. that other guy is in FB Jail.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Happy Birthday friend. that other guy is in FB Jail.


Thanks so much


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

For the people of the people.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151533


Avocado Green for the win.


----------



## Joker

*OK My friend sent me this photo and asked me to turn it into a MEME. I did my best. *


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> *OK My friend sent me this photo and asked me to turn it into a MEME. I did my best. *
> 
> View attachment 151534




Sorry


----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 151539
> 
> View attachment 151540


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason

“Okay, now you dip me!”


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> “Okay, now you dip me!”
> 
> View attachment 151545


Better than having crabs.


----------



## RVGleason

So, do you come here often?


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> So, do you come here often?
> 
> View attachment 151553


Let's suck face baby.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151568


That idea is just Goofy.


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

My friend's wife just called and asked if I would loan her $300.00 to help her pay her rent. Those who know me, know that I'm always willing to help out people. I told her to give me some time to think about it and I would call her back. Before I called her back, her daughter called and told me that she was lying and not to give her the money. She goes on to say that the real reason she wanted the $300.00 was to get her husband out of jail so she could be under the same roof as him for his birthday. I thought about it for a minute and decided to give her the $300.00 because we all need help at times. So, I called and told her to come and get the money. A couple of hours later, I get a call from the Wayne County jail. She was crying, screaming and asking why I gave her counterfeit money. My response...so you and your husband could be under the same roof for his birthday!


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> My friend's wife just called and asked if I would loan her $300.00 to help her pay her rent. Those who know me, know that I'm always willing to help out people. I told her to give me some time to think about it and I would call her back. Before I called her back, her daughter called and told me that she was lying and not to give her the money. She goes on to say that the real reason she wanted the $300.00 was to get her husband out of jail so she could be under the same roof as him for his birthday. I thought about it for a minute and decided to give her the $300.00 because we all need help at times. So, I called and told her to come and get the money. A couple of hours later, I get a call from the Wayne County jail. She was crying, screaming and asking why I gave her counterfeit money. My response...so you and your husband could be under the same roof for his birthday!


Oh thank you for the that. It will be shared.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Oh thank you for the that. It will be shared.


You’re welcome


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> You’re welcome


As you saw folks are enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151597


And I wear it.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> And I wear it.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

I present Purple Reign.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151614


*It's almost as if you know me.*


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151616


What a Shatty week that will be.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

A friend of mine always tells me that she laughs at my MEMEs and jokes too much and every laugh is another day for her in Purgatory.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151621


Well now I do think there is room for both of us in this.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Well now I do think there is room for both of us in this.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> View attachment 151624


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Real Superheros!


----------



## RVGleason

Stop being funny Harry, you know I don’t like going into the deep end!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151641


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Funny, but really, if you wanna be stabbed with a blunt carrot...go for it.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Well umm ummm Oh hell


----------



## Joker

I'm pretty sure this would not only stop bleeding but just about every other function.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I'm pretty sure this would not only stop bleeding but just about every other function.
> View attachment 151725


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151728


Can you run like that on crutches?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Can you run like that on crutches?



No but my leg scooter got me ready to enter a marathon


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 151729
> No but my leg scooter got me ready to enter a marathon


You go girl.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*I'm sorry crew but I just had too.


*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 151757


And someone does not even know a little German.


----------



## Joker

*And here we go

Actress—-—Tallulah Bankhead—-—was infamous for not wearing underwear.*

*During the filming of——“Lifeboat”/1944—-—the crew complained about her flashing them when she climbed a ladder.

Director Alfred Hitchcock quipped,*

*—-“I don’t know if this is a matter for the costume department, make-up or hairdressing.”—-*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## grasso

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ..........
> 
> View attachment 126381
> 
> 
> View attachment 126382
> 
> 
> View attachment 126383
> 
> 
> View attachment 126384


Brilliant and true


----------



## Donna

Their leader is Mr. Right, named Pythagoras, or at least that's the theory. Also, they refuse to be squares. I could keep going, but why protract things?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I thought I would just put this out there.

*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 151803


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

View attachment BLT.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Dark but funny.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 151927


OMG! I so want a baby piggy! My husband would fall over like that if I asked though lol!


----------



## Joker




----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> View attachment 151928


OMG!!!! Is that a real thing?


----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


> OMG!!!! Is that a real thing?


Yes it is.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Heaven?


----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


> Heaven?


And Fixed it Miss AmyJo.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> And Fixed it Miss AmyJo.
> View attachment 151929


I want one, or two!


----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## AmyJo1976

AmyJo1976 said:


>


I tend to swing toward the dark chocolates and red wine


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976

This is me


----------



## Joker

AmyJo1976 said:


> This is me


Again?


----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 151937


*Now that is a monster zit my friend, *


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> *Now that is a monster zit my friend, *


Also I am going to watch This Island Earth tomorrow.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Angry. I don't see angry.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Am Jim




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

There is a reason some know me as Joe Kerr.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Someday they will revoke my Photoshop license. *


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> *Someday they will revoke my Photoshop license. *
> 
> View attachment 151970


That just looks creepy AF!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 151971


Roo flew and got Boo Boo too.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Pardon, do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## FFAscinated

Hmmm... the Fair's this week...


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Hmmmmmmm

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## FFAscinated

Joker said:


> View attachment 148543


What kind of music do they play at the end of the world? Apocalypso!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Joker

*I went by Randy Buck in those days.*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Joker said:


> *I went by Randy Buck in those days.*
> 
> View attachment 152031


This is what I'm going to tell the next person that asks me that. Done deal


----------



## RVGleason

And now, the winner for Most Dramatic Acting is,…


----------



## Joker




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Ooookay....


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> Ooookay....
> 
> View attachment 152059


Not nice at all for the Germans friends


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Ooookay....
> 
> View attachment 152059


My universal translator just exploded.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152072


Weld Weld Weld.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152077


Label not yet made.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## kyle

New Zealand floats first-of-its-kind climate tax on livestock flatulence

NOTE: This was/is a real headline for a story on the website "MarketWatch" .... LMAO


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

kyle said:


> New Zealand floats first-of-its-kind climate tax on livestock flatulence
> 
> NOTE: This was/is a real headline for a story on the website "MarketWatch" .... LMAO


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152105


Where is Uncle 8-Track?


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> Ooookay....
> 
> View attachment 152059


Hmm.. well.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Where is Uncle 8-Track?



He riding on that train with the guy above


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> He riding on that train with the guy above


I walked right into that one.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hmm.. well.
> 
> View attachment 152107


Someone hates Germans I think.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152123


You do know you are going to see this again my dear.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152126


I was a city bus driver for 5 years. Talk about meeting the weird of the weird.


----------



## Joker

Sorry @DazzlingAnna


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I was a city bus driver for 5 years. Talk about meeting the weird of the weird.


I can imagine


----------



## RVGleason

Vote for Woodstock, he’s for the Birds!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 152160


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152177


@Joker


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> @Joker View attachment 152199


I'm in.


----------



## Joker

@Funtastic curves


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 145758


Goatboat...


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152288


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152302


----------



## Joker

*D'OH!*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152310


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I was not sure if I should put this here or in the photography thread.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Looks like my friends do everyday.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Looks like my friends do everyday.


I know a few myself


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I know a few myself


Yes friend.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152368


For some reason I have a feeling this is based on a real life story of yours @Funtastic curves


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

maybe I'm feeling a little caught


----------



## Joker

*I'm sorry but this one was so bad that if I did not share it I would be haunted with the knowledge that you never got to groan as loud and deeply as I did when I saw it.

*


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> For some reason I have a feeling this is based on a real life story of yours @Funtastic curves


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152383


*Well this was me Teaching Army folks while I was in The Air Force. *


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> *Well this was me Teaching Army folks while I was in The Air Force. *
> 
> View attachment 152385


It seems quite effective


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> It seems quite effective


My Motto was "Work smarter not harder."


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 152393


@Funtastic curves , Well now. My Meme seems to have made a jump.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

*I'm so sorry I should have gaged the humor/humour level.


*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Oops.


*


----------



## DazzlingAnna

_This will be presented as Exhibit A:_


----------



## RVGleason

DazzlingAnna said:


> _This will be presented as Exhibit A:_
> 
> View attachment 152411


Guilty as charged!


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> _This will be presented as Exhibit A:_
> 
> View attachment 152411


*OMG MY OCD!*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

And that’s the running track where I earned my letterman sweater!


----------



## RVGleason

*House for Sale*

Very quiet neighborhood, neighbors not noisy. Owner selling *CHEAP AS IS!


*


----------



## Joker

Not sure how many are old enough to enjoy this man.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## letters and numbers




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152453


Mine too and that's how I save the lives of 2 of my brothers


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Know the difference.
Alice Cooper vs Alice in Chains.



*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152487


I used to work for a company like that.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152493


That set my OCD into overdrive.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152494



@Joker


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I used to work for a company like that.


I think I still work for one like that


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I think I still work for one like that


Well that's the breaks.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152503


You forgot my 1988 Toyota that is still running and has it's first clutch.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152512


----------



## kyle

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 152517


Gotta love ya some Queen ... "


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

*“Okay, she’s walking from the driveway and taking out her keys to open the front door. My claws are sharpened to a razor’s edge. I shall extract my vengeance on her for putting me into this ridiculous outfit!”*


----------



## Am Jim




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*That's a funny one eh?

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152575


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

His most famous pitch is The Hairball.


----------



## Joker

*And Ummm I will just leave it as is.

*


----------



## Joker

*It's True.


*


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*FACT!

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

*Just sayin'.*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 152628


my darlin' Clementine


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I tell you that this man could not have tried harder than he did.*
View attachment Check this out! By Conrad Ulpindo.mp4


----------



## Am Jim




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

The eternal struggle looms.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

*Happy Holidays from My family to yours.


*


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

* A man goes into a restaurant and notices that all the waiters have a spoon in their shirt pockets. He asks his waiter why and is told that they had an efficiency expert come in and say that the spoon is the most commonly dropped utensil so they can replace it without going to the silverware drawer. Saves time and steps.

The customer thinks that is interesting and asks if there was anything else. the waiter says, well, when we go to the toilet, we have to wash our hands after and that takes some time. So he said we can tie a string on to our ... and hold that. Then we do not have to wash our hands. The customer said but how do you get it back into your pants? The waiter said, "I don't know about the others, but I use the spoon."*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw

True love is to grow fat together


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Kristal




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Well, are ya?


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152720


I Umm Well Ummm My brain is hitting the gutter hard here.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I Umm Well Ummm My brain is hitting the gutter hard here.


Yeah I bet🫣


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> Yeah I bet🫣


As you slowly get to know me I noticed you have not run away yet.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

Best idea ever!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152748


I do understand because I am...


----------



## Joker




----------



## Kristal




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152768


I just fell to the floor.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Angelette

I did my best.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

*BA-DUM-TISS*


----------



## Joker

*I should not be laughing so hard.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

OK Peter Griffin time.
View attachment Peter griffin camel.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Indeed*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Aqw




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Kristal

Twitter Tannic


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Well Shoot

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Aqw

Always have a second look on your work


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152895


Now I know how we survived that 250.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


>



One night in Kansas.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> One night in Kansas.


One hour at my job

Makes me wonder how we build much on some days🫣


----------



## Joker

*Why yes I did go to a Catholic school once.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152912
> View attachment 152913


Don't forget Breast.


----------



## Joker

@DazzlingAnna


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152920


Well you do have a foot in the door on this one.


----------



## Joker

*This the season.


*


----------



## Joker

*WORD

*


----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> Well you do have a foot in the door on this one.


One step at a time


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 152964


Nurse, Number 2 pencil stat!


----------



## Joker

*Wait for it...

*


----------



## Joker

*Please read the labels carefully during the seasonal products limited runs.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 152983


She needs some sun.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> She needs some sun.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 153015


Beats Bear Feet in the cold.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

Sorry if this seems crude but I never grew up just like most guys.
View attachment poop run.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*How unfortunate.

*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason

*YOU BETTER WATCH OUT!!!


*


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

*Most of you are not old enough for this.*


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> *Most of you are not old enough for this.*
> 
> View attachment 153085


I Am!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves

RVGleason said:


> I Am!


@Joker Me too


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*HOLY MOSES!*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*McFly!!!!!!!


*


----------



## Joker

*Don't mess with Momma.*
View attachment Self Defense 👀 Anwar Jibawi Anwar Jibawi · Original audio.mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Angelette

Joker said:


> *Don't mess with Momma.*
> View attachment 153146


I shouldn't have been laughing since my mom used to spank me with a sandal. *shivers*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## letters and numbers

.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

I thought so!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Forgive me for this one. Not eely.

*


----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 153270





RVGleason said:


> View attachment 153270


I've seen this captioned "Fleas Navidad"


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 153307


Why you always start from the plug end and work around.


----------



## Joker

*And as you can see it's not just FB that has a problem with my humor.




*​*
*


----------



## Joker




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Just our luck

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 153326


I know a way you can find out dear.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I know a way you can find out dear.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## kyle

Not sure if it's true or not, but supposedly (supposedly) the group "Three Dog Night" got their name from something like this.

Apparently in Australia when it's cold, take one dog to bed for warmth. Very cold ... 2 dogs to bed. But a Three Dog Night is bitter cold. 

So ... if you're ever on Jeopardy


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Nice lights. Don't get them in a bunch.


*


----------



## FFAscinated

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 153390


my late husband to a T


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*Christmas is over so I am going back to my regular planed programing.

*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I don't know but it must have been very sticky, Because they never reached the end.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## FFAscinated

If you get a chance, watch "Groucho & Cavett." on PBS. I know there are Groucho fans here.


----------



## RVGleason

FFAscinated said:


> If you get a chance, watch "Groucho & Cavett." on PBS. I know there are Groucho fans here.


Recorded it to watch later.


----------



## Joker

FFAscinated said:


> If you get a chance, watch "Groucho & Cavett." on PBS. I know there are Groucho fans here.


You bet your life there are.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*I'm not an art critic but as Forrest Gump would say... I know what love is.*​
*
*


----------



## Joker

*And now from a brain that needs help.*​
*
*


----------



## Joker

Be careful when you play.
View attachment Please! Follow us @ Kidoz world for quality kids clothes. #viralreels #funnyvideos #funnyreels...mp4


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

*For those who are balanced and sober only.
Happy New Year my friends.


*


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 153499


As a Veteran of 2 wars I agree.


----------



## Donna




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## fat hiker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 153545


Wow, those prices.

Up here in the Great White North, where egg and chicken production is tightly controlled (so that small farmers can make a living, and retailers are not able to gouge), we are regularly told by our right-wing politicians that eggs are 'so much cheaper' in the USA because of their 'free market'. 

Thanks for posting visual proof otherwise. 18 large eggs here are C$5.69 - in Canadian dollars, which are smaller than US dollars. That price converts to about US$3.98!


----------



## Funtastic curves

fat hiker said:


> Wow, those prices.
> 
> Up here in the Great White North, where egg and chicken production is tightly controlled (so that small farmers can make a living, and retailers are not able to gouge), we are regularly told by our right-wing politicians that eggs are 'so much cheaper' in the USA because of their 'free market'.
> 
> Thanks for posting visual proof otherwise. 18 large eggs here are C$5.69 - in Canadian dollars, which are smaller than US dollars. That price converts to about US$3.98!


Wow. It’s all crazy.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## BlobTheBrownieHunter




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------

